# [Discussion]Which was your first android phone??



## anuj.is60 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mine galaxy ace 
Yours??

Sent from xda premium-don't forget the thanks button


----------



## calebsb (Jan 4, 2013)

Muve music vitality sph-l720. Still got it. I  turn it on once and a while to remind me how bad it looks 

Sent from my Insanely Morphed S3 LJ7 ktoonses747 FreeGs3 2.0.0


----------



## mhoss48 (Jan 4, 2013)

My first android phone is galaxy ace then GS1 now the G-Nex 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## anuj.is60 (Jan 4, 2013)

Haha good 1...
.
.
Me too still having my gal. ace

Sent from xda premium-don't forget the thanks button


----------



## Gungrave223 (Jan 4, 2013)

It was the only droid, man i dont think i very used the keyboard that came with it to actually text lol


----------



## nightfire37 (Jan 4, 2013)

my first wasn't a phone. more like a portable media player. the galaxy player 5. such an awesome mini tablet. shame that samsung never decided to do anything to it. Now my 1st phone is the device I'm using to write this.

sent from my rooted Pantech Burst running ICS using xda app-developers app


----------



## mapre64 (Jan 4, 2013)

HTC Desire


----------



## vivek_p08 (Jan 4, 2013)

LG optimus ME

Sent from my LG-P350 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GedeWK (Jan 4, 2013)

Hisense E860. Nobody know this. This phone is only available in china and indonesia.cdma, running ICS and 800mhz 512 ram

Sent from my sk17i using xda premium


----------



## Khizar hayyat (Jan 4, 2013)

mA fIrSt android is HTC MagIc.
aNd SeCond Is Desire Hd
And now I have Sidekick 4g


----------



## perez91 (Jan 4, 2013)

Xperia X10i

Sent from my Xperia X10i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jamil20 (Jan 4, 2013)

Samsung captivate


----------



## navneetkrs (Jan 4, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Note 2 N7100 

Was using Nokia E71 earlier 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dirtbean (Jan 4, 2013)

I started last year with an se vivaz, by may I had an iphone 4, september 3rd bought my first android sgs i9000, 19/9 I upgraded to a black sgs2 4g I9210t, literally 1 week later (26/9) hard bricked it so went out and bought a white sgs2 4g i9210t I also sent the black one to Samsung. A week and a half after I bought the white one samsung called saying my black I9210t has been repaired under warranty so I picked it up and but left it in the box. I loved the white one, (2/11) but one trajic night I dropped it face down on concrete smashing the lcd (digitizer intact). I grabbed the black one out of the box and replaced the white face with the black one's. Looked really cool and was different. Then one day oi thought why not, so on the 12/12 I went into telstra and 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 4, 2013)

LG GT540 Optimus

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## Bektar (Jan 4, 2013)

HTC Desire great phone, awful memory space! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dark lord me (Jan 5, 2013)

My first android phone was the Galaxy Nexus but my first android device was a Transformer, almost a year earlier. Yeah my first experience with android was Honeycomb and i came back for more.


----------



## sonnysonnyb (Jan 5, 2013)

evo4g>epic touch>gs3 ... before that, palm treo..befoe that,dumb phones..before that, smoke signals


----------



## barento32 (Jan 5, 2013)

The phone I am currently using 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## b4silver (Jan 5, 2013)

Gs3

My Nexus 10 is better than your tablet. Hah.


----------



## Eternalty (Jan 5, 2013)

Samsung Infuse with AT&T


----------



## mrichiem (Jan 5, 2013)

galaxy y

Sent from my GT-S5300 on Explode


----------



## qtwrk (Jan 5, 2013)

just in my signature ...


----------



## eranda84 (Jan 5, 2013)

Galaxy S II 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## asrulezyo3213 (Jan 5, 2013)

Samsung galaxy s3 baby!

Sent from my YP-G70 using xda premium


----------



## Rapepini (Jan 5, 2013)

Galaxy Young <3
Trolled from my GT-I9100


----------



## sketchscarz (Jan 6, 2013)

Htc incredible 

Sent from Neo on a Unleashed and Unlocked SPH-D600 through the Matrix uplink.


----------



## topiratiko (Jan 6, 2013)

Samsung GS1

Android Open Collective Project
Samsung Galaxy SII
Siyah 5.0.6 Modified by AJ


----------



## Chrizzly92 (Jan 6, 2013)

Mt6573 based "Star A920", some chinese mobile phone.


----------



## aa84 (Jan 6, 2013)

g1


----------



## meer_mortal (Jan 6, 2013)

Sony ericsson xperia x10 mini pro.

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## Razielwolfy (Jan 6, 2013)

Huawei Joy U8120  ^^


----------



## silver750 (Jan 6, 2013)

My first Android phone was Evo 3D and i use port of Android on htc HD mini before.


----------



## CobraKolibry (Jan 6, 2013)

Sony Ericsson Xperia X10. I didn't know anything about android, not even how does it look or work when my friend told me, that he could get me an X10 for really really cheap. (1/3 of the original price)


----------



## JKan Co (Jan 6, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S Plus (i9001)!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## blackdivines (Jan 6, 2013)

Galaxy Nexus.

And you know what sucks the most? :'(

It fell out of my jacket while I was coming home from work on bike... And now I bought Xperia Neo L because I was angry and didn't want to spend lots of money again.... But neo L is no way near it's annoying for me :'(
And ive been trying to install JB with custom rom but am failing from yesterday.


----------



## zgx (Jan 6, 2013)

Nexus one.  Gad, it still runs well.


----------



## madman80 (Jan 6, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S (I9000) that came with Froyo. Now I've just installed Mackay ROM 4.2.1 and it's fast as hell! I feel like I have a new smartphone


----------



## Ohle76 (Jan 6, 2013)

My first galaxy 5500 and now galaxy s2 i9100g 

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda premium


----------



## MOLOTOFF27 (Jan 6, 2013)

My first Android phone was and is s3 xD

Samsung Galaxy SIII cihazımdan Tapatalk 2 ile gönderildi...


----------



## bobaz (Jan 7, 2013)

My first smartphone was Sony Ericsson Xperia X8, I use it every time my "main" phone is off-line (new rom or sth).


----------



## projectmax (Jan 7, 2013)

still using my alcatel ot-918N..still satisfied with it..:good:


----------



## panpjp (Jan 7, 2013)

My first one was HTC Tattoo/Click. It can still power on now!  currently using HTC Desire.

Weird, everyone seemed to use GAce before, me too 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------




madman80 said:


> Samsung Galaxy S (I9000) that came with Froyo. Now I've just installed Mackay ROM 4.2.1 and it's fast as hell! I feel like I have a new smartphone

Click to collapse



Hell is fast? 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## abhi7395 (Jan 7, 2013)

Mine is Micromax a90s...
Using it ri8 now!!!

---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 PM ----------




madman80 said:


> Samsung Galaxy S (I9000) that came with Froyo. Now I've just installed Mackay ROM 4.2.1 and it's fast as hell! I feel like I have a new smartphone

Click to collapse



Bro single core vs dual core...
Let in dual/quad world ...


----------



## sipock97 (Jan 7, 2013)

Droid X. Still use it around the house as a wifi device for my daughters. Also, learned a lot on it as far as rooting goes. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## iLLmatic x (Jan 7, 2013)

HTC Hero


----------



## rombou (Jan 7, 2013)

HTC Desire, I kept it until this november when I bought the Nexus 4 (which is awesome!)


----------



## necao (Jan 7, 2013)

I`ve got a Galaxy Ace 5830i.

necao


----------



## stelios28 (Jan 7, 2013)

My first and current phone is the 5110 of android, Lg P500.
The phone itself is amazing and its durability is even more amazing than amazing!


----------



## MadJoe (Jan 7, 2013)

G1
Galaxy S Vibrant
HTC One S

I'm surprised to only see one other G1...


Sent from my KFHD7 using xda premium


----------



## Nhan Lam (Jan 7, 2013)

Motorola Milestone (Original Droid)


----------



## alderaan34 (Jan 7, 2013)

My first one was the Samsung exhibit. Honestly that phone was such a POS that I ended up using my iPhone until I bought my SG3.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## qazibasit (Jan 7, 2013)

Samsung galaxy note

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## heartygooner (Jan 7, 2013)

LG P500... great phone!! on a cheap Chinese ZTE v970 now with Brunos ROM. great phone if you can get it to work consistently. is that a contradiction? lol. I miss my P500!!


----------



## alderaan34 (Jan 7, 2013)

heartygooner said:


> LG P500... great phone!! on a cheap Chinese ZTE v970 now with Brunos ROM. great phone if you can get it to work consistently. is that a contradiction? lol. I miss my P500!!

Click to collapse



I don't know. I think that's like saying a car is great when it's not broken. I am loving my S3 right now, although I am on my third one in the 4 months.... Lets hope I have better luck with this one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## zadox (Jan 7, 2013)

HTC Magic. Feeling so old right now...


----------



## etrosce (Jan 8, 2013)

Motorola XT701, Hong Kong version... a forgettable experience. First and last Android.


----------



## Gadgetor (Jan 8, 2013)

Hoping to get a galaxy nexus soon and that will be my first android


----------



## Grover289 (Jan 8, 2013)

T-Mobile G1!!!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YooDee (Jan 8, 2013)

my first android phone is Xperia Mini Pro SK17i

I like mobile photography


----------



## sketchscarz (Jan 8, 2013)

Htc incredible I quickly learner how to root and jumped into development as soon as I started working for verizon

Sent from my SPH-D600 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alex.KAI (Jan 8, 2013)

The first was Cotulla Converted Android Phone - HTC HD2 )))))


----------



## bao123 (Jan 8, 2013)

Behold II.


----------



## qazibasit (Jan 8, 2013)

galaxy note. I was a symbian fan before android. Never really liked rim or ios. Moved to android because symbian was a dead end.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## HeavyMetalHighVoltage (Jan 8, 2013)

HTC Inspire 4G baby! Rooted within the first week and flashing roms. Bought it over 2 years ago and constantly testing new roms with it. I hope it never dies!!!


----------



## Neo Guado (Jan 8, 2013)

My first android phone was the sony xperia x10.

Back then I didnt even know what android was. Smartphones where just coming up, and the salesman
convinced me to pick the x10. 

I was reasonably happy with it, although the phone was very laggy on 1.6 which it came it. Luckily for me
it became less of an issue with the subsequent updates to 2.2 and 2.3 later on..


----------



## scumie (Jan 8, 2013)

Milestone 2, first and only so far.


----------



## docardoso (Jan 8, 2013)

*Milestone 3*

The first and only also.


----------



## mhoss48 (Jan 9, 2013)

First i had the nokia c3, then i bought the  samsung star wifi stupid phone but i loved it since it was my first touch screen phone then i grabbed the samsung wave 2 it had a gorgeous screen but no app store ( samsung apps are s**t) then my first andriod phone was the samsung galaxy ace after the first week i got it rooted and started flashing roms, then i bought the mighty galaxy nexus flashed all of the roms out there then sold it with android 4.2.1 ( really miss that phone ), now i have an htc one x still not rooted. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Trinexus (Jan 9, 2013)

My first android was (and still is) the Galaxy Ace, as soon as I got it, I rooted it and changed the rom, scared the hell out of me when it didn't boot, but just kept calm and retried with a different one and it all went fine.  Thanks to XDA I´ve come a long way from those days hehe (and so did my phone) :good:


----------



## secularist (Jan 9, 2013)

This one.  And I love it.  Any android phone I saw or played with til now just didn't seem as smooth as my old iOS phones.  Jelly Bean is a game changer. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Wannabdroid (Jan 9, 2013)

HTC Inspire 4g! It's been as great phone. Rooted and running CM7.1 soon to be moving to CM10.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## polo045 (Jan 9, 2013)

The first one, G1!! Then mostly everyone after that also. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## davelikestacos (Jan 9, 2013)

Just made the switch from an iPhone 4S to a Samsung Galaxy S3 and I love it!


----------



## Zidke (Jan 9, 2013)

First Android phone was the HTC Aria, but I had Android/Windows Mobile 6.5 dual boot on my HTC Fuze. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda developers app


----------



## FoxCMK (Jan 9, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S Captivate on AT&T. As it aged, it started getting unreliable – random shutdowns mostly. I moved on to my current HTC One X right after it was released and was totally disappointed. It completely lost its network connection randomly, which caused me to miss phone calls and apps to sync endlessly. Just unlocked the bootloader the other night and flashed CM10 stable, but it devours the battery. Gonna flash a nightly tonight to see if it fixes it.

I also flashed CM10 stable onto the Captivate just in case I bricked the HOX, but I haven't needed it. Sometimes I miss the Cappy...just the right size/weight/construction. I love the power and vibrant screen of the HOX, but the Cappy'll always be my first.


----------



## MikeSome1 (Jan 9, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S Plus. I bought it previous June and I'm still using it


----------



## Delta 32 (Jan 10, 2013)

ZTE Blade, flashing to froyo and later to gingerbread at modaco was pretty badass. Got stolen though.


----------



## ru55ian (Jan 10, 2013)

Google Nexus 1 

That was an amazing phone that I have used for 1.5 years without any issues. After about 6 months I rooted it and installed CM, loved it even more since that.

Got many other phones since, but will never forget my Nexus 1.


----------



## Doddsy24 (Jan 10, 2013)

My first android was my lovely Desire HD which I've now retired for a Nexus 4


----------



## niyonsaba (Jan 10, 2013)

*My First Droid is*

HTC Desire HD... bought it when it was at it's prime.
I would like to upgrade now, any suggestions?




anuj.is60 said:


> Mine galaxy ace
> Yours??
> 
> Sent from xda premium-don't forget the thanks button

Click to collapse


----------



## Dperks88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Droid incredible running cyanogenMod!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xstayxposix (Jan 10, 2013)

My first was the Galaxy S (Captivate). 
I actually went to the AT&T store to go buy an *iPhone 4*. Haha, I used to love Apple products. They actually didn't have any in stock. Salesman took me over to look at the Galaxy S, I was hooked instantly. I was into making iOS themes at the time, so seeing how I could customize the Galaxy S so much it just won me over. Boy am I glad that they didn't have any iPhones in that day. Since then I have had a multitude of Android devices, but I've only been able to stick with the Galaxy devices. :good:


----------



## mhoss48 (Jan 10, 2013)

niyonsaba said:


> HTC Desire HD... bought it when it was at it's prime.
> I would like to upgrade now, any suggestions?

Click to collapse



See here 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846277

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## CloudSA (Jan 10, 2013)

I bought an HTC Desire which lasted me all the way to my current GS3.

Has been fun watching Android hardware and software evolve. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## expl0it4 (Jan 10, 2013)

Tmo g1

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pateut (Jan 10, 2013)

My first Android phone is the current one, SGSIII, but my first Android device was the Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9.


----------



## genius327 (Jan 10, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Ace!

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Note II


----------



## EricCantona2653 (Jan 10, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Young Duos GT- S6102

Sent from my GT-S6102


----------



## PhotonPhlux (Jan 10, 2013)

Galaxy S i9000 ... wait ... still using it :silly:


----------



## _Variable (Jan 10, 2013)

First android phone was an lg optimus me.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hortnon (Jan 10, 2013)

First phone was the original Motorola Droid. I still have it as a home theater remote, works great.


----------



## atman8r (Jan 10, 2013)

My first was the droid eris on vzw...thing was great! I sold it off after a while though.

Sent from my GS3 running "Illusion" and LeanKernel


----------



## InsaneHien (Jan 10, 2013)

My first Android phone was the HTC Hero for Sprint. Although it's already defective, I still have it and it stored in its box.


----------



## azturbomini (Jan 11, 2013)

HTC Eris. 

Sent from my HTC One XL using xda premium


----------



## w1ck3db18 (Jan 11, 2013)

sprint hero


----------



## pishogay (Jan 11, 2013)

My first Android phone was LG 540GT. It was so bad, made me hate Android and binned it after 2 days and went back to my Nokia X-6.


----------



## ivoidwarranty (Jan 11, 2013)

LG Optimus One P500. It was a good phone in the beginning, but in 6 months it became so obsolete, I had to sell it off and buy a Samsung Captivate :laugh: which still runs fine on AOKP JB!


----------



## topiratiko (Jan 11, 2013)

FoxCMK said:


> Samsung Galaxy S Captivate on AT&T. As it aged, it started getting unreliable – random shutdowns mostly. I moved on to my current HTC One X right after it was released and was totally disappointed. It completely lost its network connection randomly, which caused me to miss phone calls and apps to sync endlessly. Just unlocked the bootloader the other night and flashed CM10 stable, but it devours the battery. Gonna flash a nightly tonight to see if it fixes it.
> 
> I also flashed CM10 stable onto the Captivate just in case I bricked the HOX, but I haven't needed it. Sometimes I miss the Cappy...just the right size/weight/construction. I love the power and vibrant screen of the HOX, but the Cappy'll always be my first.

Click to collapse



Shoulda went with s2 brother...as a prior captivate owner myself, s2 is just cappy on roids, a front cam and working GPS!!!

Android Open Collective Project
Samsung Galaxy SII
Siyah 5.1.1 modified by AJ


----------



## soul1 (Jan 12, 2013)

Sony Xperia U!

Inviato dal mio Xperia U con Tapatalk 2


----------



## PenguinxEnjoi (Jan 12, 2013)

First phone was the Samsung Showcase (/Mesmerize/Fascinate). I tried to root it back in May, failed, bricked, and tried to flash so many roms that were not even made for my phone that when I sent it to Samsung, they could not even tell that I rooted it. Got the same exact phone from Samsung in the mail and then it got stolen. Then, I had to get the same exact phone again because my insurance would not cover me getting another phone, and the one I wanted was the LG Optimus Select because it had Ice Cream Sandwich, which I was craving to have! Had the same crappy phone 3 times in 8 months! 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alderaan34 (Jan 12, 2013)

PenguinxEnjoi said:


> First phone was the Samsung Showcase (/Mesmerize/Fascinate). I tried to root it back in May, failed, bricked, and tried to flash so many roms that were not even made for my phone that when I sent it to Samsung, they could not even tell that I rooted it. Got the same exact phone from Samsung in the mail and then it got stolen. Then, I had to get the same exact phone again because my insurance would not cover me getting another phone, and the one I wanted was the LG Optimus Select because it had Ice Cream Sandwich, which I was craving to have! Had the same crappy phone 3 times in 8 months!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I think what kills me about android is how one company can make some great products and then also have crappy phones. My experience with samsung between exhibit and s3.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Kimori16 (Jan 12, 2013)

Mine was the Samsung Stratosphere!


----------



## SliTCX (Jan 12, 2013)

Samsung Captivate. It's still running fine. Just a tad slow and I might want to flash a new ROM on it soon.


----------



## dara jihan (Jan 12, 2013)

my first phone is Samsung galaxy s2 ... but now i have galaxy nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## MrBultitude (Jan 12, 2013)

Droid Incredible.


----------



## lorevo (Jan 12, 2013)

LG E730 Optimus Sol


----------



## templar54 (Jan 12, 2013)

Xperia pro


----------



## jokerulz (Jan 12, 2013)

my first android phone was Samsung Galaxy Note (until it was ripped to pieces):good:


----------



## k3v0 (Jan 12, 2013)

First Android phone was a Samsung Galaxy Note 2  What a great phone.

My Android gateway drug was the HP Touchpad running CM.

Sent from my GN2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frzek (Jan 12, 2013)

Lg gt540


----------



## melle_waters (Jan 12, 2013)

Nexus S.

Served me well for almost 2 years ...just replaced because of the power button fail.


----------



## NewRain (Jan 12, 2013)

Acer liquid S.


----------



## Kimori16 (Jan 13, 2013)

God all of my Metropc phones were bad :\


----------



## opdude (Jan 13, 2013)

My first and last android phone was the HTC desire, don't think I'll ever go back to android.


----------



## burak.dunal (Jan 13, 2013)

opdude said:


> My first and last android phone was the HTC desire, don't think I'll ever go back to android.

Click to collapse



Why?

My first android phone is Sony Ericsson Xperia Ray. still using it. Nice phone


----------



## AiYori (Jan 13, 2013)

burak.dunal said:


> Why?
> 
> My first android phone is Sony Ericsson Xperia Ray. still using it. Nice phone

Click to collapse



Acer liquid for me :good:


----------



## r1rev (Jan 13, 2013)

my first android fone was the nexus 1


----------



## devadip (Jan 13, 2013)

my first Android was
a Samsung Mini2.
It was a beautifull little jewel


----------



## amotamatapia (Jan 13, 2013)

Droid 1


----------



## fp581 (Jan 13, 2013)

desire hd


----------



## donovan1983 (Jan 13, 2013)

My first Android phone was the T-Mobile G1. It was a brick of a device that I had to purchase a ridiculous-sized extended battery for in order to not be tethered to a charger. HTC insisted on not putting a headphone jack on it, instead opting for an awkward adapter. It was also buggy, laggy, and slow on top of everything. A drop killed it and I swore off Android for a while. That phone was without question a big piece of crap. A year later the Android scene would look completely different and much more promising.

Maybe a dozen handsets (iOS, BlackBerry, Windows Phone, and Android) and more service provider swaps than I can count later, I arrive at the Samsung Galaxy Note 2. Hopefully I'll keep this one for a while.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrao (Jan 13, 2013)

Aha.. the HTC Desire... and I paid a pretty penny for it... but a lovely device though  till I traded it for the Nexus One  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tolimad (Jan 13, 2013)

Mine was a htc hero (had great fun with it).
Now it's my son who play with it


----------



## cmason37 (Jan 13, 2013)

The LG Optimus V. I remember I was so happy to get that piece of crap...


----------



## Xak (Jan 13, 2013)

This one AT&T HTC One X! :highfive:


----------



## #WB (Jan 14, 2013)

was Optimus V » now EVO3D 
:thumbup:


----------



## chrisj22 (Jan 14, 2013)

First android was the Samsung mesmerize it was a hell of a phone thanks to xda and jt1134 was one of the only phones to over clock well from 1GHZ to stable 1.7GHz everyday use. Still have it too. Rocking a S3 now with Hyperion extended battery and couldn't be happier

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tim4w5 (Jan 14, 2013)

anuj.is60 said:


> Mine galaxy ace
> Yours??
> 
> Sent from xda premium-don't forget the thanks button

Click to collapse



cool phone

---------- Post added at 09:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------

mine was a T-Mo HTC MyTouch 4G

---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------

how do u get a star under user name


----------



## xDecapitator (Jan 14, 2013)

anuj.is60 said:


> Mine galaxy ace
> Yours??
> 
> Sent from xda premium-don't forget the thanks button

Click to collapse



My first Android device was the Motorola i1 on Nextel. It had a 500Mhz CPU and 256MB RAM. I absolutely loved that phone because I had come from a Blackberry so ,at the time, it was one hell of an upgrade.


----------



## TopoMonko (Jan 14, 2013)

My first Android phone was the Galaxy Ace but that broke after two days :crying:


----------



## BenjaminBlack (Jan 14, 2013)

HTC Glacier. Lasted me for over a year and a half and introduced me into the world of rooting and android development.


----------



## DJChameleon (Jan 15, 2013)

My first Android phone technically wasn't an android phone. It was the HD2 dual booting Windows Mobile 6.5 Energy ROM and a Nexus One based SD card build of Froyo. I was overjoyed on December 29, 2009 when the first NAND ROM was released. I even bought a G2 in November but went back to the HD2 because it gave me a better Android experience. Loved feeding my ROM addiction on the HD2.


Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## mitch1974 (Jan 15, 2013)

T-Mobile G1 (aka HTC Dream), I got it within a month of release in the UK, I have fond memories of it.


----------



## mlodykaras (Jan 15, 2013)

HTC Hero for me... 

Then HTC HD2 for a long time and now HTC One X  My next one probably Xperia ZL as its smaller than HOX! 

Sent from my hacked HTC One X


----------



## AlexCoolBoss (Jan 15, 2013)

Samsung galaxy 5

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bartekxyz (Jan 15, 2013)

My first android phone is what I believe also the first samsung's android phone - Samsung GT-i7500 Galaxy.


----------



## ckai (Jan 15, 2013)

AlexCoolBoss said:


> Samsung galaxy 5
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



haha me too! I started bogging it down after 6 months as I started getting used to the whole smart-phone thing. I think I had it a year and upgraded to the Sensation. I couldn't _stand_ the screen after that. Frustrated the hell out of me when I went to prep it for sale. 

I still reckon it was a good intro smartphone. It was heaps cheaper than everything else on the market at the time. After going to 4", 2" just doesn't cut the mustard!


----------



## tobalaz (Jan 15, 2013)

Evo 4g, 2+ years and I'm still using it. 


Sent from my sMoothTab using xda app-developers app


----------



## miniuser123 (Jan 15, 2013)

xperia mini


----------



## jazzyprettyboy (Jan 16, 2013)

My first was the LG G2X aka the optimus 2X. Now it's two years old, my son's and running Eaglesblood's ICS. Still have not found the end of that thing's capabilities! Thinking about trying out Ubuntu on it next, but open to suggestions! Now on only my second android phone: galaxy s3. I was anti smart phone for years and used flip phones until I saw one in action

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cyanogendroid (Jan 16, 2013)

HTC sensation! Had AWESOME dev support 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## abhijit_net (Jan 16, 2013)

I had following phones:
1] Panasonic GD 90 - Good phone
2] Nokia 3310 - good phone
3]  nokia 1110 - Good phone
4] Nokia N72 - Good phone
5] Nokia 5233 - Best Nokia i had
6] Galaxy Pop - Good
7] Wave 2 - Bad in terms of OS.
8] Galaxy S plus.

I am using Nokia 5233 and S plus now.


----------



## tanushanand007 (Jan 16, 2013)

mine Karbonn a1 want to buy better but no money....


----------



## d_man17 (Jan 16, 2013)

Samsung Moment


----------



## pageniao (Jan 16, 2013)

Mb200

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## FAL_Fan (Jan 16, 2013)

*First Android*

My first Android device was the LG Ally...which was a terrible mistake. I then had the DROID 2G, DROID 3, OG DROID (I bought it off a friend so that I could play around with it), DROID 4, and now the Note 2.


----------



## Marek989 (Jan 16, 2013)

I had ZTE Blade and HTC HD2. Guess what's the best


----------



## 'Duster' (Jan 16, 2013)

Mine was Micromax A40


----------



## kripperger (Jan 16, 2013)

*EVO 3D*

The VM EVO 3D!


----------



## maarbalazs (Jan 17, 2013)

HTC a520 (Wildfire S) such a great phone
and now HTC t329W (whish is definitely not Desire X)


----------



## Axximilli (Jan 17, 2013)

LG Optimus S


----------



## styckx (Jan 17, 2013)

Samsung Moment. The worst, most dysfunctional phone to ever be created.. I still have fear of CDMA lockups because of that POS.


----------



## shaami (Jan 17, 2013)

*SE*

SE Xperia Neo-V.........................:angel:


----------



## C-Mech (Jan 17, 2013)

Same here. My Neo V is my first android phone. I had an  iPhone 3G before that but it was slow as hell.

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## sittingduckz (Jan 17, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S


----------



## AshraafCulpo (Jan 17, 2013)

Xperia play

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hellDr0id (Jan 17, 2013)

Galaxy note 2 xpp

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## apostroph3 (Jan 17, 2013)

can't recall!


----------



## _nafets_ (Jan 17, 2013)

Sony Xperia P


----------



## s8freak (Jan 17, 2013)

Mine was the HTC inspire...neat phone but heavy and lousy battery life. Of course that's before I knew anything about root. Next was the S2 which I rooted and loved but I've soft bricked it and for the life of me can't figure out how to fix it. 
Now I have the S3 and running Darthstalker Rom and it's really,really cool but I'm waiting impatiently for the S4 LOL. My kids think I'm obsessed with this phone of course I have no idea why!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hlaraujo (Jan 17, 2013)

Samsung galaxy 5
Was a great partner at the time =/


----------



## chatnever (Jan 18, 2013)

Mine is LG Optimus LTE (SKT)

A beast in power consumption!


----------



## flyinjoe13 (Jan 18, 2013)

Mine was an LG Ally.  I got it because it was cheap and I wanted to see if I had use for a smartphone.  I still have it as a backup to my backup phone.  Actually loved the size and querty keyboard.


----------



## killall (Jan 18, 2013)

HTC Wildfire, very quickly replaced by the Desire.


----------



## ofabhishek (Jan 18, 2013)

SGR I9103


----------



## thebogy (Jan 18, 2013)

my first android is Samsung Galaxy Spica.
i bought this 3 years ago :crying:


----------



## nels69 (Jan 18, 2013)

My first was samsung galaxy s3 .

Sent from my GT-I9305 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kenzo213 (Jan 18, 2013)

Sony Xperia Neo V


----------



## Cybereu (Jan 18, 2013)

My first and unique is Sony Xperia Live with walkman, good to hear music and play some hd games.


----------



## experto927 (Jan 18, 2013)

Mine is Samsung galaxy S Plus, way back 2011 i think, thats the first time also i learn from this forum how to flash rom lol


----------



## Wrommi (Jan 18, 2013)

Desire HD


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## heart_crafter (Jan 18, 2013)

T-Mobile Wing (Windows Mobile) ported to android.  does that count ?
If not then AT&T Tilt 2



See more in the hidden contents below


----------



## Schoutse (Jan 18, 2013)

htc hd2  still the best phone evah 
if a custom android rom counts on this windows phone. 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mitsjke (Jan 18, 2013)

A Samsung Galaxy Gio 
Came with 250MB and I did 6 months!!!!!! with that.
Then i had to pay for internet-usage.
So I bought a Samsung Galaxy S II with internet plan.
This one I lost after a year and now I have the Xperia Sola :')
And the next one will be a Samsung Galaxy S4 (or HTC if they come with a flagship)


----------



## Jagdos (Jan 18, 2013)

Got myself a HTC Wildfire, thinking that it was so cheap only because it was small... never again!


----------



## willcaff (Jan 19, 2013)

My first android was the Droid Eris


Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## consuela (Jan 21, 2013)

Happy to say the HTC Desire was my first android device.

Concerning the times it was simply a great phone and had one of the best forum communities ive ever been part of :good:


----------



## s.yogamurthy (Jan 21, 2013)

micromax a60


----------



## Smantanasiceapa (Jan 21, 2013)

anuj.is60 said:


> Mine galaxy ace
> Yours?

Click to collapse



Same 

Sent from my GT-i9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## devilcry77 (Jan 21, 2013)

My first android device was an HTC Wildfire.Great phone but with a low resolution screen...I ve learned flashing unlocking and many other stuff with it


----------



## Majestic36 (Jan 22, 2013)

Mine was a HTC desire hd

Sent from my LG-P690 using xda app-developers app


----------



## CamFlawless (Jan 22, 2013)

Galaxy S3. :thumbup:


----------



## oddie95 (Jan 22, 2013)

Galaxy Ace and still use it 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Persithis (Jan 22, 2013)

Note II, didn't like the size thought so I sold it and bought Gnex to help me wait until 3/2013


----------



## Fortidude (Jan 22, 2013)

x10 mini pro, it's broken by rain


----------



## jeffreyjicha (Jan 22, 2013)

Samsung Moment... man I wish I had it still, just for fun though.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jon9314 (Jan 23, 2013)

Mine was galaxy nexus. Wife's was droid RAZR. Just bought nexus to replace RAZR.  Yeah we are a little late to the smartphone world.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## hechizo16 (Jan 23, 2013)

Was and still be Xperia neo


----------



## Note_2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Note 2

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Kray Nix (Jan 23, 2013)

anuj.is60 said:


> Mine galaxy ace

Click to collapse



SAME! Used it for only a week though, I just had to get rid of it.


----------



## Wolfbeef123 (Jan 23, 2013)

Samsung moment lol
Everything before that was PalmOS
And before that was Nokia's and Motorola razrs ha ha good times

Sent from my SPH-L900 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## manuelcar (Jan 23, 2013)

Samsunga galaxy mini


----------



## NelsonTheMoron (Jan 23, 2013)

First was the Samsung Galaxy S Vibrant. Loved it until switched to Nexus 4


----------



## me7ou (Jan 23, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Mini 2 and its awesome 
Rom: CM10 by The Whisp 

Sent from my GT-S6500 using xda premium


----------



## saschc (Jan 23, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S GTI9000


----------



## alex_0992 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sony Xperia S LT26i 

Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app


----------



## aman bansal (Jan 23, 2013)

My first and only smartphone is samsung galaxy s2

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda app-developers app


----------



## secularist (Jan 23, 2013)

...after multiple generations of iPhone the Note 2 brought me over to the Darkside and I'm loving it.:laugh:


----------



## tanushanand007 (Jan 23, 2013)

first was karbonn a1, its waste, i need to buy better than it


----------



## Steppnasty (Jan 23, 2013)

HTC Glacier/Mytouch 4g


----------



## Mamarosoft (Jan 23, 2013)

Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo V. It was a good phone until the ICS update made by Sony. Then it became awfully slow.


----------



## Rickydude (Jan 23, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S2 I9100 with stock Gingerbread... was great but had couple of bugs like battery drain, lag and stuff.... Upgraded to ICS and it was way better.... but was thinkin' about changing it for the SGS3 anyway until i've discovered the awesome ROMS available at XDA! Changed my mind since then and really anjoying JB 4.2.1


----------



## jktenor (Jan 23, 2013)

HTC EVO 3d

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Juice3250 (Jan 23, 2013)

Motorola Citrus.  Oh yeah, be jealous.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SurvivorZer0 (Jan 24, 2013)

hd2...hehe

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------




SurvivorZer0 said:


> hd2...hehe
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



now myTouch 4g..next...hmm?

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## GrantB13 (Jan 24, 2013)

My first and only android phone so far has been my HTC Inspire 4G. I'm eagerly waiting for by upgrade in April. Lots of good phones coming out around then but if the LG Optimus G2 is as sweet as I think it will be, I might wait an extra month or two to grab one.


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 24, 2013)

Evo 4g was my first Android after losing my Apple iphone 3g to the toilet. Haven't gone back to ios since! 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## demi.god (Jan 24, 2013)

Samsung galaxy s III..
It's my first one and im enjoying it..
Going to get galaxy s4 soon when it become available

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## falcon897 (Jan 24, 2013)

Motorola backflip

Sent from my SGH-i777


----------



## Qoilla (Jan 25, 2013)

HTC 1X


----------



## ktt4510 (Jan 25, 2013)

I started with the G-1 on launch day. Next was the Nexus One, then the G-2 for a couple months after I broke the Nexus. Next was the Nexus-S then currently the Galaxy Nexus.  I won't use a non nexus device. Too many issues with custom overlays and proprietary software.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## DSinfinite (Jan 25, 2013)

Motorola DROID.


----------



## bayta_darell (Jan 25, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy SII. Still a beautiful little machine even though it's been made redundant by my Nexus 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## birapjr (Jan 25, 2013)

LG P350


----------



## chappski (Jan 25, 2013)

Lg gt540


----------



## mastertempo (Jan 25, 2013)

Galaxy Y GT-S6102 DUOS


----------



## cyrusavirus (Jan 25, 2013)

Xperia mini

Sent from my GT-i9100 using xda premium


----------



## Ariuss (Jan 26, 2013)

2nd hand HTC Wildfire (freebie <3)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Firdoush76 (Jan 26, 2013)

My first & only android phone is Galaxy Y Duos GT-S6102


----------



## goku16 (Jan 26, 2013)

X10 

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## papic7m (Jan 27, 2013)

HTC desire HD


----------



## Cebrailefee (Jan 27, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S i9000 guys 
I bought it when Samsung launched it in France
And since that day I use it 


Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Tapatalk HD


----------



## DubLJay (Jan 27, 2013)

My first Android phone was some crappy LG (something so vrappy I can't remember) USCellular piece of crap. My next one was the HTC Evo 3g, and which was my favorite up until I got this baby.. SAMSUNG GS3

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rwecho (Jan 28, 2013)

Huawei 8360


----------



## krazedout (Jan 28, 2013)

Desire S - my first phone. Still alive.


----------



## TnTSGP (Jan 28, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Pocket S5300.
:laugh:


----------



## mr.India (Jan 28, 2013)

mine was LG-P350 :good:


----------



## SuPha-L33T-K1LLa (Jan 28, 2013)

Good old Xperia X10. It rocks my world XD

Sent from my SGPT13 using xda premium


----------



## HTCKnight (Jan 28, 2013)

*The good old HTC Sapphire*

My first android was a HTC Magic aka HTC Sapphire with Vodafone branding. This was the first android device available in Germany. Now several years old, I gave it to my daughter flashed with CM and she's very satisfied to own her first touch smart phone.


----------



## Aarghl (Jan 28, 2013)

Motorola Droid Pro (XT610). First phone and still in use. Love the hardware keyboard.


----------



## Ganesh A (Jan 28, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Y...
A good but small phone...


----------



## Barbs80 (Jan 28, 2013)

T-Mobile Pulse

great phone (for the time) and only £80


----------



## srgperez (Jan 28, 2013)

Mine was ZTE Blade, giant killer for only 60€ a year ago.
Good RAM, gorgeous screen, bad camera.
Can move fluidly CM 9.


----------



## YamJoker (Jan 28, 2013)

My First was the original Droid I then downgraded to an Eris which got me hooked on this site  then Droid pro then samsung intercept, captivate, atrix 4g and now a one S. I may have forgotten some though and I owned other phones in between (not droid 0


----------



## Teura (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm still fairly new to all things Android which makes my first Android phone Samsung Galaxy S3, the international GT-I9300-variant. It replaced my trusty old Nokia N80.


----------



## mrbirdy98 (Jan 29, 2013)

mine was the huawei u8180/x1... great little phone untill i discovered custom roms and all of that


----------



## kiransabarish (Jan 29, 2013)

Optimus one p500

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eibbor82 (Jan 29, 2013)

My first Android and smart phone in general was my S2. Not a huge phone user to begin with, but I've been pleased with the S2.


----------



## falconoble (Jan 29, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy SIII. Coincidentally, it's also the first phone under a contract that I signed myself as primary account holder.

I'd been an Apple user for four years. I loved it, but iOS 6 brought very little to the table and I was very disappointed with what the iPhone 5 had to offer. Hopefully someday Apple gets it together, opens up their source code, and starts innovating again.

My first ever Android device was a Nexus 7; AOSP made me fall in love with Android and it made the switch that much easier.


----------



## sky_proj (Jan 29, 2013)

gio (S5660)


----------



## siccboy (Jan 29, 2013)

motorola droid x

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Griffiths_Anna (Jan 29, 2013)

My first android phone was ZTE Blade .. 600 MHz ... oled screen .. umm .. and .. 
a good design ...


----------



## thefraggle (Jan 29, 2013)

*AW: [Discussion]Which was your first android phone??*

My very first one was the HTC Hero, but I actually switched to a HTC Desire Z soon - and loved the keyboard! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## deadcpu (Jan 29, 2013)

My first android purchased from my pocket money was 
              "" HTC Wildfire S A510e"":thumbup:

Send From My Samsung Galaxy Note 2 N7100,
HIT thanks if I did Helped you.
 LIFE! It's what you make out of it!


----------



## Vyt3 (Jan 29, 2013)

galaxy gio


----------



## madmike413 (Jan 29, 2013)

My first andriod was the samsung intercept on virgen mobile I think it was one of the first andriods on pre paid.

Sent from my SGH-T839 using xda app-developers app


----------



## joinsaketonly (Jan 30, 2013)

First android was Mts mtag... It was runing on gingerbred

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## emase3rd (Jan 30, 2013)

G1 still one of my favorite phones lok

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cy0126 (Jan 30, 2013)

mine was HTC Aria


----------



## aguemovil (Jan 30, 2013)

*My dirst android phone*

My first android phone was HTC Dream. I think it is like G1.


----------



## benclark101 (Jan 30, 2013)

Xperia X10 =D

Still use it now! Awesome phone!


----------



## Deleted member 4578999 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Odp: [Discussion]Which was your first android phone??*

HTC HD2 2nd hand after my dad.And i'm still using it. 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## espionage724 (Jan 30, 2013)

Galaxy Tab


----------



## Mad Mousse (Jan 30, 2013)

My first Android phone was an Acer Liquid MT.

Here's a pic for those who don't know this unknowed from devs device :







It was a really great device for the price, nearly getting CM9 (only camera and Data missing) but the only dev working on it bricked his one and could not have another.

Now i'm using the well knowed HTC HD2 512MO on Android 4.1.2


----------



## Alejandro Keller (Jan 30, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S2!:good:


----------



## AnMotass (Jan 30, 2013)

Galaxy Fit

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tadeas482 (Jan 30, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy 3


----------



## Blankito80 (Jan 30, 2013)

My first Xperia ARC S.

Enviado desde mi LT18i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wahlburg (Jan 30, 2013)

My first one was the Motorola Cliq.


----------



## wongb (Jan 31, 2013)

HTC Desire. I am still using it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## shootmeagain (Jan 31, 2013)

A Lenovo A789! Amazing phone, by the way.


----------



## storm_chaser (Jan 31, 2013)

*droid OG*

I still love my original droid. Need to find a new battery for it. The cheapo replacement I found on ebay is causing random reboots and shutdowns, but still a rock solid device once you upgrade to ICS or JB.


----------



## Kikonez (Jan 31, 2013)

My first android phone is Galaxy S Plus , and the developers grow every day with him :}


----------



## deccan451 (Jan 31, 2013)

Sony Ericsson xperia neo...

Sent from my MT15i using xda premium


----------



## techfired (Jan 31, 2013)

Captivate .. ever since the Froyo days


----------



## macveriz (Jan 31, 2013)

My first android phone was Galaxy Mini GT-5560 

Sent From Xperia™ Tipo ST21i With Premium App hosted by AXIS.id


----------



## darkviktory (Jan 31, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S2 and it's still my actual phone


----------



## lysleung (Jan 31, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy SL i9003

Nice big screen for web surfing

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pravin73 (Jan 31, 2013)

1) Samsung galaxy ace
2)Sony erocsson w8
3)micromax a110 


Sent from my Micromax A110


----------



## topekomsi (Jan 31, 2013)

*my first android*

Was an HTC EVO, got the white bestsbuy exclusive. When i got it i thought "how can a phone be so smooth".


----------



## tODDaLLeN (Jan 31, 2013)

My first was a used HTC droid incredible bought off ebay for $60.  My second is another dinc bought a year later off ebay for $20.  The first still works, but bought the second as a spare.  They're so cheap now I have no guilt not using a protective case or screen protector.  I like living dangerously, it's better without protection.


----------



## rafsxxx (Jan 31, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy SII, and still be


----------



## kyoshiro67 (Jan 31, 2013)

my first money and buy smartphone Samsung Galaxy GT-I8150. it first time use android..


----------



## janndo (Feb 1, 2013)

Sony Ericsson Live with Walkman

 :laugh:


----------



## hutson23 (Feb 1, 2013)

Motorola cliq xt 
I put CM 7 on it.
Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app


----------



## conkec (Feb 1, 2013)

Mine was the Samsung Galaxy S2. It was better than the iphone 4 i had before


----------



## devilboy23 (Feb 1, 2013)

i started using android os from my galaxy ace..its a low level legacy device..planning to switch to higher spec mobiles soon.


----------



## crocodilechris (Feb 1, 2013)

*AW: [Discussion]Which was your first android phone??*

I started with my Samsung Galaxy S2 i9100 one year ago 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## smiodan (Feb 2, 2013)

Htc aria

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## msaadn (Feb 2, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S2 I9100, reaching almost a year.


----------



## m0st4f4p (Feb 2, 2013)

HTC Desire S & still have it.

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## DroidModder (Feb 2, 2013)

Samsung Moment. That thing had Android 2.0. Then to the Epic 4G which i had from 2.1 to 2.3.6 and now I am on the S3 Enjoying some Android 4.1.2 goodness


----------



## Daniux (Feb 2, 2013)

SonyEricsson Xperia PRO (mk16i) with GB 2.3 - now with Ultima HD Rom (ICS): fantastic rom


----------



## endhalf (Feb 2, 2013)

HTC Evo 3D... Still using it, great phone!


----------



## tbanex (Feb 2, 2013)

First and for this only Galaxy Ace. Currently with JellyBean rom from Nathan (which I personally recommend).


----------



## 420 Ghost (Feb 2, 2013)

Xperia X8, I still have it, even though it didn't survive a trip down the toilet :silly:


----------



## mziada (Feb 2, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S I9000 :highfive:


----------



## rootedkfirefan (Feb 3, 2013)

*First Android Phone*

Samsung Galaxy 3, my first smartphone too. Yeah I'm a little late. :laugh:


----------



## brand111333 (Feb 3, 2013)

I had an archos 5 tablet  I am old school!!! And then Motorola cliq:/ I have a nexus 4 now tho so its all g

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## EfrainTrejo (Feb 3, 2013)

My first ever android phone was my trusty G1 which was rooted of course.Been with android a long time.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 3, 2013)

HTC Desire, my current phone is now the Nexus 4.


----------



## OMGWTFBBQRETARD (Feb 3, 2013)

LG Optimus 540gt also known as Swift


----------



## chtiong (Feb 3, 2013)

*Android*

my is hTC Legend, 1st time to used Android,


----------



## Ohle76 (Feb 3, 2013)

*AW: [Discussion]Which was your first android phone??*

My first Samsung is a g600

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda premium


----------



## Nathalex27 (Feb 3, 2013)

First was galaxy s2. 
Now i own the Note 2

Short time but allready my 5th android device.  ( incl the wifes phones wich i take care of) 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## hallaz (Feb 3, 2013)

Motorola Defy, awesome smartphone


----------



## geekygod (Feb 3, 2013)

*HTC Hero*

Mine was the HTC Hero.. I still have it.. thou its screen is scratchy and the colors are gloomy.. But still its my love..
Now I use the S3


----------



## DiamondDave (Feb 3, 2013)

My first one was the T - Mobile G2, also known as HTC Hero. I sold it about one and a half years ago, after I bought my current device, the SGS I9000.


----------



## smokeylt1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Samsung intercept

Sent from my Marvelc using Tapatalk 2


----------



## biagio7xD (Feb 3, 2013)

galaxy s plus


----------



## b*cK (Feb 3, 2013)

*success cautcan*

my first android phone was the motorola milestone.
was very happy with it for at least half a year.


----------



## polluzet (Feb 3, 2013)

*my first android phone ...*



b*cK said:


> my first android phone was the motorola milestone.
> was very happy with it for at least half a year.

Click to collapse



ist this galaxy s+ with several tested ROMs ne GB, two ICS and till now one JB


----------



## inkoma (Feb 3, 2013)

*tionricf principles*

The one I still have today, my Galaxy S i9000. And still in love with it like the first time I hold it


----------



## trhistan (Feb 3, 2013)

*R: [Discussion]Which was your first android phone??*

Samsung Galaxy S 2

Inviato dal GS2 di Alex


----------



## iherbak77 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Mine*

ZTE Blade/ZTE Orange San Francisco/ ZTE V880


----------



## travisjustin (Feb 4, 2013)

Htc One S, took a while to get on android. The carrier I was on didn't have em while I was under contract, so had to suffer. I've  had my Asus tf101 tab long before though. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iEnvie (Feb 4, 2013)

Captivate Glide


----------



## andrewk7750 (Feb 4, 2013)

OG Droid Incredible, still miss that bad boy 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## Emery1617 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sony Ericsson X10i


----------



## dandroid c (Feb 4, 2013)

HTC Desire


----------



## jollywolve (Feb 4, 2013)

xperia sola ,good price for a dual-core phone

Sent from my MT27i using xda app-developers app


----------



## vvf003 (Feb 4, 2013)

Galaxy y, the one that i pickup in palanca street in ayala  

Sent from my CM Flare Oxygenated using xda premium


----------



## khainqk (Feb 4, 2013)

My first Android phone is Arc S :good:


----------



## BrainRex (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ROM][4.2.1]Captivating(Xperia Themed)[Milestone1]*

HTC desire

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pharcyde85 (Feb 4, 2013)

HTC sensation 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## thaerin (Feb 4, 2013)

Nexus S 4G
My first, and still current device. :good:


----------



## dibblebill (Feb 4, 2013)

If tablets count,

The Acer Iconia a500. Still running strong and with Android 4.2!

Actual phone? LG Optimus V. I broke it.


----------



## dj_tallboy (Feb 4, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S2 and I still use it


----------



## sarath.er (Feb 4, 2013)

Tmobile-G1 / HTC Dream.


----------



## Stanerefor (Feb 4, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S.


----------



## Salamender (Feb 4, 2013)

My first Android phone was an ZTE Skate

Tapatalké depuis mon Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Robson (Feb 4, 2013)

2 sides here:

1) my first experience with android was when i had my hd2 (leo) and launched android via the sd card....so you could say that was my first android phone even though the base os was actually windows

2) my first, full android phone was the xperia play...which i still have and no plans on selling. always a pleasure to visit old psx games


----------



## rabies876 (Feb 5, 2013)

See avatar and she's running 4.2 Jellybean thanks to the people over at _*EVERVOLV*_


----------



## uoY_redruM (Feb 5, 2013)

Google Nexus One. Bought her on release day and have been hooked on Android ever since!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## owlwood (Feb 5, 2013)

The Xperia Mini Pro, and I still own it.


----------



## burgas (Feb 5, 2013)

My first Android Phone was Huawei 8160 .


----------



## Ohabu (Feb 5, 2013)

I started out with the an old HTC windows phone with a slide-out keyboard and Android booting from sd.

The first one with true android was a HTC Hero. Also the first one I rooted


----------



## rockerchamp (Feb 13, 2013)

Motorola droid razr xt910


----------



## inadequate (Feb 13, 2013)

Xperia X10!!


----------



## dR.BaNaNe (Feb 13, 2013)

My first android phone was or is actually HTC evo 3D  :good:


----------



## Redcalibur (Feb 13, 2013)

Sony xperia p, got it yesterday, i joined the android os pretty late.

Sent from my LT22i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Scythe22 (Feb 13, 2013)

Xperia neo


----------



## POLO_i780 (Feb 13, 2013)

Sony Ericsson Xperia X10,in mid 2010.


----------



## ichanic (Feb 13, 2013)

My Nexus S! It is still going strong but I think it is about time to do an upgrade. I will hold on to it still though as it is unlocked so it will come in handy when I travel.

Cheers!


----------



## ElephantThong8 (Feb 14, 2013)

Galaxy s3. Switched a month back came from the iPhone. No regrets. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boomvausstat (Feb 14, 2013)

An HTC Vivid. It's such a pain to s-off =.=


----------



## Disturbed59 (Feb 14, 2013)

Droid incredible.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abhi1994 (Feb 16, 2013)

Mmx a110

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda premium


----------



## Kou Dou (Feb 16, 2013)

I bought my first android device - a ZTE Blade - in 2011 and still use it now. :laugh:


----------



## Bigsl0ppy (Feb 16, 2013)

Motorola i1 push to talk on sprint. Rough device


----------



## barberyan (Feb 16, 2013)

*my first android*



Bigsl0ppy said:


> Motorola i1 push to talk on sprint. Rough device

Click to collapse



this one is my first android phone samsung gt s6102 , it's a good phone for my job.


----------



## montecristo1 (Feb 16, 2013)

HTC Evo..then HTC Thunderbolt...after that Samsung Epic Touch S2 (black) and now white. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mjpitts (Feb 16, 2013)

HTC Thunderbolt now on Droid DNA


----------



## chivat87 (Feb 16, 2013)

mine is sony ericsson xperia ray


----------



## lilraven974 (Feb 16, 2013)

HTC hero ! Mother of phones 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## 3mkcee (Feb 16, 2013)

Mine was the HTC Wildfire... it was adorable - tried to root it, to no avail. That was when I hardly knew anything about the Android OS... NOW I'm using the Galaxy S3, which I am happy to say I'm quite content with. I don't think I'll find the need to root this phone.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using xda app-developers app


----------



## sheik124 (Feb 17, 2013)

An 850 MHz Nexus One, bought it on release day. It met an untimely death vs. marble flooring, well after two years of reliable service.


----------



## -schumi- (Feb 17, 2013)

A Samsung Galaxy S 2 GT-I9100 for 14 months now.

Got dropped on the street quite hard without a case and had some nearly-soft-bricks, but is still alive, running cmiui at the moment and hopefully ubuntu in the future.


----------



## narsciso (Feb 17, 2013)

My first experience with android was with the DroidX. Those were great times.

My girlfriend acquired the Samsung captivate shortly after.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vincent518 (Feb 17, 2013)

Og droid

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iliadis_babis (Feb 17, 2013)

Sony Ericsson xperia x10...

))) Galaxy SIII Airborne (((


----------



## Peleus16 (Feb 17, 2013)

Xperia Neo V and still using it! <3 <3 <3

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Chazay (Feb 17, 2013)

Galaxy s 3

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## donjuan08 (Feb 17, 2013)

HTC eris 

sent from my viper DNA


----------



## aditya.inst (Feb 17, 2013)

My first android is Sony Xperia Go

Sent from my ST27i using xda premium


----------



## tldr23 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Motorola L6*

my first phone was Motorola L6...lots have changed from that time. .phew...


----------



## Trancongkhanh (Feb 17, 2013)

Motorola Atrix 4g mine.

Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Airforceboy (Feb 17, 2013)

Samsung galaxy s2 skyrocket 

Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Amrod_Ringeril (Feb 17, 2013)

My one and only so far, galaxy s i9000. Couldn't be any happier.


----------



## rokk09 (Feb 17, 2013)

Htc desire, but then moved on the HD2 

Sent from my HD2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mata26m (Feb 18, 2013)

HTC Desire and that was awesome experience, specially for someone coming from S60 with n5800

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mattix724 (Feb 18, 2013)

Kyocera Zio M6000 from Cricket, now the Galaxy S2 Epic 4G Touch from Sprint. Sadly I don't have it activated on Sprint currently. Bricked my original and lost my job around the same time. Didn't send it to Samsung until after Sprint sent me to collections but I was able to get a brand new out of the box replacement from Samsung which has a clean ESN. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## mdhav538 (Feb 18, 2013)

My first android phone is Micromax A57


----------



## Tsiqara (Feb 18, 2013)

mdhav538 said:


> My first android phone is Micromax A57

Click to collapse



My first Android was "HTC Legend" which i was very proud of ! ! ! it never broke never hang and was like a Tank ! ! ! :victory: Truly a Legendary Phone !


----------



## Fuertekuh (Feb 18, 2013)

My first Android was HTC HD mini with CM7, great thing, thanks for the dev´s!!


----------



## frenkovi (Feb 18, 2013)

*AW: [Discussion]Which was your first android phone??*

Mines was the SGS and i sold it. I should never do that...


----------



## Bitorlo (Feb 18, 2013)

*XPERIA Ray*

My very first droid phone is the super XPERIA Ray!


----------



## LegnaDegna (Feb 18, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy SII I9100, still using it until next nexus (i hope a motorola one  )


----------



## BlackBacker (Feb 19, 2013)

HTC one S


----------



## ianreed99 (Feb 19, 2013)

Droidx

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G ICS rom, running at 777mhz!!


----------



## ravi300 (Feb 19, 2013)

htc sensation


----------



## BrownchildProd (Feb 19, 2013)

Galaxy Nexus. The one I'm using right now. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## harpr33t (Feb 19, 2013)

1st android was the mytouch 3g


----------



## xpirt (Feb 19, 2013)

*R: [Discussion]Which was your first android phone??*

Samsung Galaxy Chat
Worst ever.

Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda premium


----------



## doubled822 (Feb 20, 2013)

EVO 3D. Still rockin' it. S-OFF, HBOOT 1.41, been a good phone. Just flashed CyanogenMod 10.1 4.2.2


----------



## Pickpoket (Feb 20, 2013)

My series has went like this:
Droid Eris
HTC MyTouch 4G
G2
I9000
Vibrant
Galaxy Note II


----------



## asdlsd (Feb 20, 2013)

Motorola xt720

Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda premium


----------



## JesseBrown23 (Feb 20, 2013)

In order:
Droid x2
Droid x
HTC eris
Droid 2 (current)
Droid x2(another one)
Tab 2 10.1 (current)

Sent from my GT-P5110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## capfl2k5 (Feb 20, 2013)

Huawei Ascend and the price dropped 2 days after I got that p.o.s.


----------



## RicedTea (Feb 21, 2013)

EVO 3D - never really found a use for the 3d camera and found it pretty thick, moved to the lte and like it quite a bit better


----------



## mateo99 (Feb 21, 2013)

Xperia Go, my current,,


----------



## cdog1213 (Feb 21, 2013)

Mine was the optimus v.


----------



## chinthyrev (Feb 21, 2013)

I bought my 1st android 2 weeks before. And it's LG Optimus L3.


----------



## Backyard07 (Feb 21, 2013)

First was Samsung Moment. Had to root within 6 months. Now on a Samsung SII. Rooted first day and never looked back. Will keep updating til I can't no more. Fantastic phone.


----------



## aceofalltrades (Feb 21, 2013)

DROID X


----------



## mupel (Feb 22, 2013)

SG Note 2, bought it 4 days ago and loving it every inch now!


----------



## Nikhil Keshav (Feb 22, 2013)

mine Micromax A110http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PudauRuSvx4


----------



## mavsman13 (Feb 22, 2013)

HTC Evo 4G


----------



## nirupamclassteacher (Feb 22, 2013)

*Samsung S3*

Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## oouaw (Feb 22, 2013)

Samsung galaxy s2

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chubby65 (Feb 22, 2013)

Htc wildfire (first of many) now galaxy s3 
Waiting for the s4

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J-Pod (Feb 23, 2013)

HTC Sensation 4G


----------



## galaxys (Feb 23, 2013)

HTC Nexus One


----------



## meatydoom (Feb 23, 2013)

HTC Vivid


----------



## MissBizz (Feb 23, 2013)

Lg optimus one (P500).

Recently rooted and installed recovery and custom ROM on my boyfriends phone, saved his roommates galaxy s (i9000m) from soft brick. And next going to root and start using custom ROMs on my gnex. Using my optimus to practice adb tho. Doesn't matter if I brick that one! Haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Moloxus (Feb 23, 2013)

recent android convert with my nexus 4


----------



## Airhn (Feb 24, 2013)

HTC Desire C. Upgrading to the nexus 4 next week 

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## Killah1994 (Feb 24, 2013)

Huawei Ascend (MetroPCS), i ran over it by mistake


----------



## Sn0w0nS (Feb 24, 2013)

acer liquid e 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda premium


----------



## Atomix86 (Feb 24, 2013)

HTC Desire, I sometimes miss it due to the nostalgia factor, and have a soft spot for Sense because of it. 

Sent from my LG-P880 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ajthearmo (Feb 25, 2013)

Motorola Droid  ....  

I remember liquid frozen yogurt ... Those were the days!!! 

Sent from my flame throwing dragon standing afoot from Mt Vesuvius using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zacorias (Feb 25, 2013)

nexus 4


----------



## NorNichols (Feb 25, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S3, and it's been great so far. Rooted and flashed RootBox, and it is great.


----------



## zombierockstar (Feb 25, 2013)

I ordered my T-Mobile G1 the first day of pre-order and it's been nothing but Android since.... except the HD2 which I eventually had Android running on it.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## eagledipesh (Feb 25, 2013)

*Micromax A116 HD*

LG Optimus one P500 --> Micromax A116 HD


----------



## jamoqu (Feb 25, 2013)

My first android phone is htc  desisre hd , now I have the galaxy s3


----------



## acum_junior (Feb 25, 2013)

first android phone is mini2

hehehehehe


----------



## kyle1602 (Feb 25, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Y duos ftw =))


----------



## jvalberca (Feb 25, 2013)

Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo V. The first and only at the moment .


----------



## Freedom79 (Feb 25, 2013)

Mine was Galaxy Next!


----------



## Eternalty (Feb 25, 2013)

First Android phone was the Samsung Infuse and hated it 

Sent from my Pink Unicorn stable


----------



## dkstiler (Feb 26, 2013)

Mine was HTC desire an it still works nice!

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## oaba09 (Feb 26, 2013)

Galaxy s2..

My previous phone before that is a nokia symbian phone

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## airtime82 (Feb 26, 2013)

samsung mesmerize


----------



## JacobK254 (Feb 26, 2013)

LG Optimus V


----------



## theLolipro (Feb 26, 2013)

Actually I just bought my first android device. It's ZTE v856


----------



## sengook (Feb 26, 2013)

took forever to get it, but the HTC Magic aka the MyTouch 3G or something, ran slow as heck but CM made it better, still have it somewhere.


----------



## Zeuscluts (Feb 27, 2013)

Tab  2,
Then Note 2







> ★WHY CAN'T YOU HIT THANKS BUTTON IFF AM HELPING YOU
> ★Does thanking cost any Money,
> ★NOO!!!! $O Just Hit THANKS I Helped You

Click to collapse



Time is LIFE, 
SPEND IT WISELY


----------



## gesange (Feb 27, 2013)

*AW: [Discussion]Which was your first android phone??*

HTC DESIRE was my first one 
Miss it through because it wasn't too big and everything worked like it should 

Thinking of buying one back and then I would have 4 HTC in my family:
Legend, Evo 3D, HD2 ( the one and only legend even its old  ) and Desire 

Gesendet von meinem HTC EVO 3D GSM mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## rr5678 (Feb 27, 2013)

My first Android phone? I don't know if this counts, but the Touch Pro 2 

Don't believe me? http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=589


----------



## elmagnificado (Feb 27, 2013)

G1! Been androiding out since almost the beginning.


----------



## vixonitas (Feb 28, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Mini..

The fitst one.. and the best one.. :good: :fingers-crossed:


----------



## xonone (Feb 28, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S Mesmerize. Best damn phone i had till the note took over the best phone slot 

Sent from my SCH-R950


----------



## msswami (Feb 28, 2013)

Mine is HTC Desire S


----------



## AndreasR30 (Feb 28, 2013)

Mine was HTC Wildfire S


----------



## HighxTech (Feb 28, 2013)

LG Shine plus with google, still on GB and I still got it. Sometimes I miss those physical keyboards ll


----------



## unBREAKable_Fs5 (Feb 28, 2013)

My first android phone was the Samsung Galaxy S Captivate.


----------



## CRimsonEagle (Feb 28, 2013)

*First phone*

I had a Galaxy S 4g but now I have moved on to galaxy s2 both with tmobile. I'll be looking into a nexus phone by the time of my next upgrade!


----------



## haidoz (Feb 28, 2013)

The Galaxy Nexus. Still is till now.

Thank god i've been forbidding myself to buy Galaxy Gio or Galaxy Wonder in the past. Otherwise i won't be getting current satisfaction and experience.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arisremounia (Feb 28, 2013)

HTC Magic...it's story is really sad 

I took it once with me at work and there was too much humidity and it got all wet and...dead


----------



## Alcus (Feb 28, 2013)

Galaxy S, over two years ago when it first came out and still loving it.

GT-I9000, SlimBean 4.2.1 v1.0, Semaphore 2.9.10s

GT-P1000, Overcome 3.1.0 - Kratos


----------



## rboy28 (Feb 28, 2013)

The Galaxy S Plus GT-I9001 - and I'm currently using it and I will not buy an other device in the next time


----------



## cd95yj (Feb 28, 2013)

The OG droid was my first android. That thing was a good rock solid phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## acum_junior (Mar 1, 2013)

My first android phone is galaxy mini2


----------



## jmlopb (Mar 1, 2013)

SonyEricsson neo v

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## technomooney (Mar 1, 2013)

*Pan-tech Crossover P800*

that was actually my first cell phone that worked ever... and i was happy with it... till i wanted to find one that would be able to last me a long time and be unlocked and that would be a good phone to root and use a custom firmware/ROM.   therefore i got a Samsung Galaxy S2 GT-i9100 and haven't changed yet... but i'm thinking of looking for the unlocked 4g version of the SGS2... what is your guy's opinion?


----------



## HappyBirthday (Mar 1, 2013)

Was late to the Android game so it was HTC EVO 3D - CDMA


----------



## lbomber7 (Mar 1, 2013)

^Me too I had a few iPhones though. =P

LG Nitro HD


----------



## torrentialrain3 (Mar 1, 2013)

My first Android phone was the Optimus V through virgin mobile. I quickly disliked the small screen size/processor speed so I switched to the Samsung Intercept. That phone had general issues, and so I finally settled (for about a year) on the Motorola Triumph. CM7 ran pretty well on that phone and overall had a good time with it till someone dropped Papa Johns garlic sauce all over it (that's when I learned that cases don't protect against trapping the invading liquid in itself and saturating the mother board!)


----------



## kekazoh (Mar 1, 2013)

Galaxy Ace. Nice & cheap!

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## mokokawi (Mar 2, 2013)

The Dell Streak 5.....still using it. . . . . Migth upgrade to a Sammy Kona hspa+/lte version later this year

posted from my Pimped out Dell


----------



## Bigralphn (Mar 2, 2013)

I had the original Droids rooted and running the old Blackdroid rom.  A lot of controversy surrounding Blackdroid and the ROM.  He just sort of disappeared after awhile.  From there to a Droids X,  now a Galaxy Nexus running JBSourcery 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BeerMeUp (Mar 2, 2013)

*first android phone*

My first android was tmo G2. I thought that was a sweet phone till I got my GS3 and it blows it away by far.


----------



## sneakysnake16 (Mar 2, 2013)

Huawei ideos for T-Mobile 
Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## cdesseno (Mar 2, 2013)

My current LG Optimus Me, aka LG p350, a lowend android phone.


----------



## willdeng (Mar 2, 2013)

*Samsung Infuse*

My first android phone was the Samsung Infuse. It was a wonderful phone to start learning Android. I previously had an iPhone and I loved the screen size on the Infuse (plus I couldn't stand the mundane iOS). From there I started modding my phone and doing all sorts of stuff. When that phone started registering touches all over the place, I upgraded and got my Samsung Galaxy S3  which I am still using now.


----------



## hanifvahora (Mar 2, 2013)

Lg optimus one p500

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## elemental12 (Mar 2, 2013)

OG Evo 4G! Took me forever to make the switch from the Palm Pre


----------



## sgace2 (Mar 2, 2013)

samsung galaxy ace 2


----------



## techben (Mar 2, 2013)

LG G2X

It can still compare to some lower to mid-end phones, but LG killed it with not making the kernel open source = no video and random crashes on ICS. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dipesh9717 (Mar 2, 2013)

Samsung galaxy y

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bjgtlzh (Mar 2, 2013)

xperia ray,sony ericsson


----------



## GreeNhaTerz (Mar 2, 2013)

Mine was my Sony Xperia S


----------



## worf_1977 (Mar 2, 2013)

My old, and still working, Xperia X8... Then i passes through NEO, Arc, Samsung Galaxy S2, and finally, my horsepower. My S3 LOL

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## deadguy73 (Mar 2, 2013)

mine is samsung galaxy pro b7510,


----------



## 0r32 (Mar 3, 2013)

*AW: [Discussion]Which was your first android phone??*

HTC One X+
I used iPhones before I bought my first Android phone 1 month ago.

Sent from my HTC One X+ using xda premium


----------



## xaenigma (Mar 3, 2013)

I started with the xperia X10. I couldn't think of choosing another os since but am excited for the development of Ubuntu for my  one X.  

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## OneHTC386 (Mar 3, 2013)

I started with the LG Optimus M man how quickly phones have evolved.

Sent from my HTC One V using xda app-developers app


----------



## pnnorth (Mar 3, 2013)

G1 and I still have it 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flufytendo (Mar 4, 2013)

ZTE blade 

Enviado desde mi Zopo zp900 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Subarudaddy (Mar 4, 2013)

*Sv: [Discussion]Which was your first android phone??*

HTC DesireHD

Sent from my GT-I9305 using xda app-developers app


----------



## stevemoffler (Mar 4, 2013)

Mine was the g1 followed by the my touch slide 

Sent from my GSIII


----------



## nicholassumpi (Mar 4, 2013)

Galaxy pocket

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cnorm5623 (Mar 4, 2013)

*first*

My first was droid incredible. freaking loved that phone but I kept blowing the ringer speaker. not sure how but I went through 5 of them. then Verizon gave me the droid X. that was a great phone. lots of development for it. Now on the SGS3


----------



## thensley12131983 (Mar 4, 2013)

*first android phone was.........*

the awesome SAMSUNG MOMENT lmao which was quickly sold for a OG droid when was sold 3 months later for the OG evo


----------



## matt4682 (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm still rocking my first phone, the Galaxy S Captivate.
I plan to upgrade some SGS4 time.


----------



## gauravnain14 (Mar 4, 2013)

Motorola Atrix 2 and I still have it.

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jose_dias (Mar 4, 2013)

Htc desire


----------



## naraynar (Mar 4, 2013)

Mine's GS3


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Mar 4, 2013)

HTC desire z/g2/vision...call it what you want, best phone ever xD
Qwerty-lover alert 

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my myTouch 4G Slide


----------



## xweb10 (Mar 4, 2013)

Galaxy Nexus TORO


----------



## e2tango (Mar 4, 2013)

Galaxy S3 i747M - Telus

I flashed CM10, then recently the liquidsmooth d2att RC1. I then just reflashed cm10.1 after the newest M2 snapshot. I figured there was a bit more reliability there.  Upon flashing it though, I realized how much work was done on the liquidsmooth RC1 rom to make it that much better. RC2 is a few days away, so I'm going to flash that once it become available.


----------



## AzureBadguy (Mar 5, 2013)

Xperia Neo :good:


----------



## rajkumar85 (Mar 5, 2013)

*x8*

my first android phone is sony ericsson xperia x8, acutally w8


----------



## mushu13 (Mar 5, 2013)

Moto Droid OG. Picked it up the day after Verizon got it and hacked it inside-out till it died in a horrific trash-compactor accident.


----------



## xiodine (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh boy, I still remember my HTC Wildfire. I actually could put JB on it, while on my current GALAXY ACE PLUS I can't. bummer. And I learned the hard way about the root triangle xD


----------



## tobiascuypers (Mar 5, 2013)

My first android phone was a Motorola backflip. I put CM7 on it and it was awesome! But sadly the LCD screen died and I was due for a new phone anyway.


----------



## zennonace (Mar 6, 2013)

galaxy ace plus......still have it...


----------



## Pikeypete (Mar 6, 2013)

zennonace said:


> galaxy ace plus......still have it...

Click to collapse




The Ace was mine also. Ironically I also still have mine. 



Pikeypete.


----------



## RobS101 (Mar 6, 2013)

I am an absolute novo, after 5 years of iPhones I have just bought my first android device, a Sony Xperia Z. Really happy with it so far, if a little lost at Times 

Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xrage28 (Mar 6, 2013)

Nexus one !!! awesom phone !!! it still is


----------



## Vegost (Mar 6, 2013)

HTC Legend. I miss it, too bad i dropped it and the screen shattered


----------



## ashzoomerintrack (Mar 6, 2013)

My first one was Samsung Galaxy SL (I9003). Loved it. Then went on for Galaxy S2 and now on Galaxy nexus. Loving it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Iamnotacrook (Mar 6, 2013)

Motorola Milestone (Droid). Absolutely loved that phone, and the slide out keypad was great for emulating too. On a (possibly recently bricked) S3 now. Sad times


----------



## shashivydyula (Mar 6, 2013)

*Milestone!*

Mine was Motorola Milestone.

At that time I was quite impressed with the display, premium metal body and handy qwerty slide key board!:laugh:


----------



## marochmielo (Mar 6, 2013)

LG Optimus L7. Still have it.


----------



## dlawx523 (Mar 6, 2013)

My first and only smartphone, Samsung Galaxy S2 T-mobile


----------



## londondog (Mar 6, 2013)

galaxy s1. I still  have it, but its totally screwed... dropped it on concrete, down steps, in a puddle,  lasted me about 2 years, took a real battering still in one piece, but finally gave up the ghost...

dropped my galaxy ace 2 once, and the screen smashed.


----------



## jlinn75 (Mar 6, 2013)

Motorola Droid


----------



## Hacker_boy85 (Mar 7, 2013)

Micromax a100
I hv sent it to the service center 3 times
Want to get rid of it

Sent from my A100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AshuGite (Mar 7, 2013)

Galaxy GT-i5510 aka Callisto..... and i love it....:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I5510 using xda premium


----------



## me_salman148 (Mar 7, 2013)

Samsung gallery grand

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MinoochX (Mar 7, 2013)

HTC Dream G1.

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda premium


----------



## crackrk (Mar 7, 2013)

OG Droid. So much better then the blackberry pearl, yet I hated that slide-out keyboard. It made me quickly realize that I have no need for a physical keyboard on a phone.


----------



## tobi24 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mine was a used Samsung Galaxy 550 (i5500), more or less just taken as a cheap GPS-navigation solution for the car


----------



## karan1038 (Mar 7, 2013)

Micromax a60 and ok as it a 60 dollar phone i purchsed it for 110 usd starting prices i am happy with it


----------



## thomas2605 (Mar 7, 2013)

HTC Desire (AMOLED Version)


----------



## travellingstu (Mar 7, 2013)

A San Francisco!


----------



## Hellscythe (Mar 8, 2013)

HTC Incredible S


----------



## fallow5 (Mar 8, 2013)

galaxy 3

Sent from my MI 2 using xda premium


----------



## CenTT (Mar 8, 2013)

Samsung Nexus S is my first android phone 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## suuei (Mar 8, 2013)

My first android phone is HTC EVO3D


----------



## NiceIceDice96 (Mar 8, 2013)

Lg c660 ^o^ 

Sent from my GT-S6500D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 915rko (Mar 9, 2013)

HTC Sapphire aka mytouch 3g in white! Still alive with cm7 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## sugarboy.sanju (Mar 9, 2013)

Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo V.


----------



## raver099 (Mar 9, 2013)

Galaxy s1. My first android love. Made me realise i would never want another phone without Android. Especially when i found out about custom roms....


----------



## bigexpansion (Mar 9, 2013)

first android phone/first Smartphone ever = Motorola Droid. The Original. Twas a great week to be Alive.

Then the Droid 2. I took my droid 1 body and put in a droid 2 motherboard. My brother broke the screen on his droid 2 so I took the guts out. I didn't know about flashing or kernels or anything besides hardware so the keyboard had a few letters off.

then an iphone 4s. 

then a Chinese Unicom s3 gt-i9300. it was still in the Chinese format. So I was forced to learn how to flash and root and all that good stuff. 

Now I have my Note 2. I've never played with a phone so Much in my life.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdel12345 (Mar 9, 2013)

bigexpansion said:


> first android phone/first Smartphone ever = Motorola Droid. The Original. Twas a great week to be Alive.
> 
> Then the Droid 2. I took my droid 1 body and put in a droid 2 motherboard. My brother broke the screen on his droid 2 so I took the guts out. I didn't know about flashing or kernels or anything besides hardware so the keyboard had a few letters off.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Was the Chinese s3 good because they only cost 150 $ on Amazon and I was thinking of buying one?

Sent from my r800x with xda developers app
rom: cm 9.1 official
kernel: Turbo v3.1


----------



## Petelinow (Mar 9, 2013)

XPeria Play!! But it's broken 

But now I have a Optimus L7


----------



## XDguru (Mar 9, 2013)

Mine is Xperia neo v..

Sent from my MT11i


----------



## bigexpansion (Mar 9, 2013)

abdel12345 said:


> Was the Chinese s3 good because they only cost 150 $ on Amazon and I was thinking of buying one?
> 
> Sent from my r800x with xda developers app
> rom: cm 9.1 official
> kernel: Turbo v3.1

Click to collapse




sorry for the confusion. It was a REAL SAMSUNG GALAXY S3. international quad core. gt-i9300. it was originally made for UNICOM. which is a Chinese cell phone company.     it wasn't a fake. it was real.    1.4ghz quad core. but only 1gb of ram.    i had only 250mb of ram for myself. 1/3 went to the OS. another 3rd went to the graphics. and i was left with enough space to run the browser and pandora. lol   

i saw it in a pawn shop for $275. i picked it up no questions asked. took it home. did a factory reset. and then i learned how to read in chinese. lol.
it was already rooted i guess. i saw SU on it and googled it. and thats when i saw this site. i read for like 2 days non stop. figured out how to get it on an american version of JB, and flashed it with odin.   after that i got addicted to flashing custom ROMS.   

i traded my s3 for my note 2. some guy called me from a craigslist ad. he wanted a straight trade. i only regret giving him my otter box defender. i could have sold it and payed for a Defender for my Note 2.


----------



## Gainer5 (Mar 9, 2013)

The Galaxy S was my first android phone. I still miss its built-in video player..


----------



## soccerfan6789 (Mar 10, 2013)

S2 but in a couple of days might change to the S4!


----------



## mywifeshero (Mar 10, 2013)

S3

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Mar 11, 2013)

My first and only droid love - my Samsung Galaxy S2!! 

Sent from my SGS II


----------



## gainan (Mar 11, 2013)

HTC Desire. Coming from a Nokia N73 a huuuge difference.


----------



## Clareyboy (Mar 11, 2013)

HTC Legend, lost the back cover for antenna so its useless right now.


----------



## me_salman148 (Mar 20, 2013)

Galaxy Grand 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00464 (Mar 20, 2013)

Htc explorer----tab2-----GN2-------

I hate my X and love my Next.......... Conditions apply*


----------



## deeprocks31 (Mar 20, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Nexus...!! Best phone ever..!! Just love my phone.. Root access + super user rights + stock JB 4.2.2 BEST THING EVER..!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## darkie666 (Mar 20, 2013)

has to the good old i9000 its still around and still going strong too thanks to all the i9000 devs !!!


----------



## ygil1234 (Mar 20, 2013)

sony xperia s


----------



## jjs0891 (Mar 20, 2013)

xperia pro
htc one s

right now nexus 4. So much superior than the two before


----------



## jkenny23 (Mar 20, 2013)

Motorola Droid Pro

Still my current phone, sadly. Hasn't been much progress on getting ICS on it.


----------



## edybatistuta (Mar 20, 2013)

it was HTC Desire and it was so ****ty that i sold it after 2 weeks  rocking Nexus 4 and Optimus 3D now.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MrSaleh69 (Mar 21, 2013)

Galaxy S1 Plus.


----------



## pd130 (Mar 21, 2013)

My first is Galaxy S1 plus.. but i think i go upgrade to S4


----------



## knikkerken (Mar 21, 2013)

Htc one v.. coming from bada it was a good improvement... :thumbup:

Sent from my HTC One SV using xda app-developers app


----------



## tdweng (Mar 21, 2013)

Motorola Droid and loved it


----------



## QuAn64m (Mar 21, 2013)

*AW: [Discussion]Which was your first android phone??*

HTC Hero... It took a whole day to root it. I was a noob 

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda app-developers app


----------



## NextDroidGuy (Mar 23, 2013)

Droid x2. Gave it to my son. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using xda premium


----------



## junsunn (Mar 23, 2013)

Nexus S. My first Android phone and still using it!


----------



## Shawn (Mar 24, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Precedent.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Andrespro6 (Mar 24, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Mini 2

And waiting for Jelly Bean update! 


Enviado desde mi GT-S6500D usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## tokyohot777 (Mar 24, 2013)

khizar hayyat said:


> ma first android is htc magic.
> And second is desire hd
> and now i have sidekick 4g

Click to collapse



htc desire


----------



## windbayou (Mar 24, 2013)

I will go with modest GT-S6500D Galaxy Mini 2.

Sent from my GT-S6500D using xda app-developers app


----------



## simplyanin (Mar 24, 2013)

Samsung galaxy y

Sent from my Galaxy Grand GT-i9082


----------



## sixline (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## edmgt (Mar 24, 2013)

htc desire


----------



## MaBlo (Mar 24, 2013)

HTC Legend. Was a awesome little phone with a aluminium unibody design. It was pretty sluggish though, but it got better with Blayos custom rom. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Brodrost (Mar 24, 2013)

HTC Hero.

Great phone. Abused it a lot and it barely scratched, really durable. When I upgraded to a SE Neo I gave it to my sister, it didnt take long for her to drop it and crack the screen. To bad, I would have liked to use it as a kitchen radio or something.


----------



## herbie13 (Mar 24, 2013)

ZTE Blade.  Loved it,  prob because it was android and was coming from symbian.  Was a bit slow but rooted it and custom rom'd it and never looked back. On 5th android phone now. 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## epidemija (Mar 24, 2013)

Galaxy Ace was my first


----------



## GuestK00464 (Mar 24, 2013)

Htc explorer

I hate my X and love my Next.......... Conditions apply*


----------



## gchahinian (Mar 25, 2013)

Motorola Droid X...definitely spoiled myself with my first android phone, miss that little bugger still!


----------



## Iandalton9690 (Mar 25, 2013)

I actually never had an android phone before I got my galaxy s3. I got a nokia nuron a few months after my friends got a G1, had that for about 3 years. Thing was a buget smartphone and a half. I was so thrilled to do a warranty upgrade to a nokia C7 in the beginning of last year. Then I got a galaxy s3 in january and was even more stoked. My first real smart device was a nexus 7 last year, and made everything else appear to pale in comparison.


----------



## DACF (Mar 25, 2013)

Mine is my Galaxy S2 T989, because I don't use the phone for nothing xD


----------



## nozz3r (Mar 25, 2013)

HTC wildfire s

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## fasi112 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Which was your first android phone?*

My first Android device was the Samsung Galaxy S, it was a great phone and I had a lot of fun rooting it and testing lots of custom roms. It served me well for 2 years when I sold it at a good price and bought an S3


----------



## tomzzi (Mar 25, 2013)

My first android phone is Xperia Ray. It is good phone but i dont know if my next phone will be android based... I will switch to windows phone probably... Dont know...


----------



## recachada (Mar 25, 2013)

My first android phone is Xperia X8 E15i. It is very good phone. I have GingerDx v31 installed.


----------



## uath (Mar 25, 2013)

Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc S.

I still say it's beautiful, hdmi, and that multicolor led...crazy  :victory:.


----------



## androidmin (Mar 25, 2013)

*R: [Discussion]Which was your first android phone??*

S2

Inviato dal mio GT-I9305 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## JkScl (Mar 25, 2013)

Samsung i 9003


----------



## kuroiraida (Mar 25, 2013)

Xperia Shakira a.k.a E15i a.k.a X8.
Using miniCM 10 now.

Still alive and healthy, using it for backup and occassionally for navigation purpose on my motorcycle. 

Sent from my SGS III Mini using XDA


----------



## hazysight (Mar 25, 2013)

Droid X pretty nice


----------



## ville525 (Mar 25, 2013)

ZTE Blade!


----------



## iamezio (Mar 25, 2013)

My first and the one i currently own is an Atrix 2 , its  a nice phone but could be better,  with the great JB  rom's from the devs here its even better.


----------



## yamen-1991 (Mar 26, 2013)

The first and still.. Xperia arc s

Sent from my Xperia Arc S using xda app-developers app


----------



## andiiboii007 (Mar 26, 2013)

My 1st android phone was the Verizon Droid 0, then Verizon Droid 1


----------



## satriomilano (Mar 26, 2013)

Xperia X8 

Sent from my LT22i using xda premium


----------



## guachine (Mar 26, 2013)

My first android was a Samsung Galaxy S, and now I'm running a Galaxy nexus!


----------



## gabriele223 (Mar 26, 2013)

My first android phone is Samsung Galaxy Next, then Lg Optimus L3 and now the Sony Xperia Sola.



I'm sorry if my language is not correct, but i am an Italian student


----------



## rsdevil9 (Mar 26, 2013)

Samsung GT-S6102 


Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pinchopanda (Mar 26, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy 551 aka Callisto


----------



## pcrii (Mar 26, 2013)

HTC G1 I've used every version of android since cupcake. Except honeycomb.


----------



## Nathan Stepu (Mar 26, 2013)

my first android is GALAXY MINI GT-S5570
& now is Xperia Mini Pro


----------



## FadeFading (Mar 26, 2013)

..Huawei U8800 (Titan)... I was actually quite happy with it before I upgraded to Samsung Galaxy S3...


----------



## androidmin (Mar 26, 2013)

*R: [Discussion]Which was your first android phone??*

S2

Inviato dal mio GT-I9305 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## L.E.D 26 (Mar 26, 2013)

*R: [Discussion]Which was your first android phone??*

So many powerful devices... :Q___________ i have my GT-S5570 Galaxy Mini

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AhmedK218 (Mar 27, 2013)

galaxy y duos

Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda app-developers app


----------



## keiichidono (Mar 27, 2013)

My first android phone was the LG-E739 (Mytouch). That was earlier this year. It's pretty solid but can only run CM7 as everything else is unstable for me. It's nice to have around for testing apps though. I've moved onto the Samsung Galaxy S Blaze 4G which is pretty solid and has CM10 with CM10.1 being worked on right now.


----------



## shorinryu (Mar 27, 2013)

Sony Ericsson Xperia Ray ST18i.

Still using it and regularly tinkering with various roms and mods. I've managed to run everything from stock gingerbread to custom jellybean 4.2.2 quite smoothly without having to overclock anything.

I'm happy for another year


----------



## therebel88 (Mar 27, 2013)

Galaxy S3...I was a iPhone user before.  I can honestly say that switching to Android was the best technology decision I ever made.  There is nothing I miss about iPhone or that hideous IOS


----------



## maver1ckpl (Mar 27, 2013)

*second envoli*



therebel88 said:


> Galaxy S3...I was a iPhone user before.  I can honestly say that switching to Android was the best technology decision I ever made.  There is nothing I miss about iPhone or that hideous IOS

Click to collapse



HTC Sensation.
Just after old Nokia.


----------



## coltonbauman (Mar 27, 2013)

My first phone was an HTC magic wayyy back in the day. loved it at the time.


----------



## Georges2251 (Mar 27, 2013)

A Galaxy Ace, back in '11, which I sold less than 2 weeks ago.

I was one of the first people to have android here, it's awesome to brag about being the first among your friends to have an Android, it's like being a fan of an indie band that got popular yesterday but you were their fan for over a year,


----------



## jvc931 (Mar 27, 2013)

my first android phone was a sony xperia s,  before I only have nokia phones


----------



## kskb (Mar 27, 2013)

As stated below 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gabriwinter (Mar 27, 2013)

HTC Wildfire


----------



## sanyokant (Mar 27, 2013)

HTC Desire HD


----------



## bjornschuddings (Mar 27, 2013)

Samsung galaxy 5 i5500 Nd now using lg l7 with 4.1.2 rooted

Sent from my LG-P700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## roswelljeeper (Mar 27, 2013)

LG Optimus S

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BigMan0nCampus (Mar 27, 2013)

Huawei u8150

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Komandir24 (Mar 28, 2013)

LG Optimus One P500


----------



## georgeiulian89 (Mar 28, 2013)

HTC Wildfire

Sent from my MT15i


----------



## dreamworks66 (Mar 28, 2013)

*loved my g1*

Htc dream (g1)

Edit: the first android device.


----------



## rlluf13 (Mar 28, 2013)

I got sony xperia x8..given by my brother..


----------



## androidnooob98 (Mar 28, 2013)

Lg optimus v. Rooted almost 8 months after I got it. Boot looped once. Ahh, good times. Now I have a crappy 3gs.

Sent from my Blazing Jellybean


----------



## xevar25 (Mar 28, 2013)

S3 because I wouldn't want any other phone. S2 was my "dream phone" and it so happens S3 was released so why not I give it a go. But while waiting for the price to go down a bit, I had a Galaxy Note as my "temporary phone" so I guess that's my 'first phone.'


----------



## hanisod (Mar 28, 2013)

My first Android device is the one I am using it right now 
The HTC SENSATION
I used to have Nokia but after this phone my whole life changed and I mean it


Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BaggasDimas (Mar 28, 2013)

My first was ace plus, i love it because its shape is simple, and fit on pocket 

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DCM87 (Mar 28, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Nexus. Wish I went Android before I tried BlackBerry.. save me the headaches, wow.


----------



## jrrchvz (Mar 28, 2013)

anuj.is60 said:


> Mine galaxy ace
> Yours??
> 
> Sent from xda premium-don't forget the thanks button

Click to collapse



LG mytouch 4g e739


----------



## Lucas00 (Mar 28, 2013)

S advance.. yea, little late


----------



## uz2cool (Mar 28, 2013)

Sony Ericsson xperia x8

Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rabies876 (Mar 29, 2013)

Check my avatar. Its my only android device rocking 4.2.2 CM 10.1

Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app


----------



## estillo (Mar 29, 2013)

my first android phone was.. errrr... le me remember... ah it's HTC EVO 3D, i loved it so much till i got the SGN2 .. but the 3d camera is still  awesome


----------



## slcgrad2k (Mar 29, 2013)

Nexus 4 is my first android. Came over from Apple and no regrets!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jitkr (Mar 29, 2013)

My first droid was intel xolo.


----------



## r3dal3x (Mar 29, 2013)

HTC Hero, it was my first android phone and I still have it as a spare.


----------



## Molock (Mar 29, 2013)

was and is a Galaxy S2, always prefer open source, and didnt want the overpriced apple stuff, extremely happy with it, shame i didnt discover the android world sooner


----------



## ProjectVanilla (Mar 29, 2013)

my first android phone wasnt even 
a phone 
i had a lenovo a1 but i broke it xD Right now i am running on galaxy player 5, which is still technically not a phone either, since i cant call or text without wifi 
My Droid sent this~
- AkrillikA (Akrillos)


----------



## krowv (Mar 29, 2013)

Samsung Infuse

Still using it too. Can't believe that this phone, which only officially supports gingerbread, is up to speed on 4.2.2. Upgrading soon though!


----------



## Natatronf (Mar 30, 2013)

It is the phone I'm using now. Samsung Galaxy S2

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## ryan19 (Mar 30, 2013)

*R: [Discussion]Which was your first android phone??*

Samsung galaxy s plus. I gave it to my sister

Inviato dal mio Galaxy Nexus con Tapatalk 2


----------



## compjtc (Mar 30, 2013)

Motorola Droid


----------



## Not_Now (Mar 30, 2013)

SGS2


----------



## ace05gerald (Mar 30, 2013)

Sony Ericsson Live With Walkman


----------



## rajesh20r (Mar 30, 2013)

Xperia u


----------



## En Kee (Mar 30, 2013)

My actual Desire HD is my first Android Phone, I learnt everything I know on it, my best test phone !


----------



## voyager_s (Mar 30, 2013)

HTC hero was my first android. All the way back in 2009. I was so close to getting the G1 before that but I went with a. Nokia e71 at the time.

Then my Nokia got stolen about 2 months later. So I then got HTC hero.

It was awesome. The most incredible gadget I've ever had before I thought at the time. Had a lot of fun with it.

Good memories

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## jack_21 (Mar 30, 2013)

My first Android phone was Samsung Galaxy 5... a classic. 
It was a drama, i used Cyanogenmod 7.2.0 from Madteam and the phone went better.
But it was too much limited for me


----------



## hecbigcat (Mar 30, 2013)

Desire HD  my only phone


----------



## manfio (Mar 30, 2013)

eishh

my first android phone....HTC HERO G2 with Sense 2.1....what a great phone 

after i purchased the HTC, i became a ANDROID FAN....


----------



## Shylesh107 (Mar 30, 2013)

My first phone was Samsung Galaxhy ' Y ' :laugh:

sTILL have it though :good:


----------



## worf_1977 (Mar 30, 2013)

I fell in love with Android when i saw a friend's Xperia X10... Becoming from Apple world, it overwelmed my brain... 

Then i purchased a Xperia X8, going to NEO, Arc, Galaxy S2, and finally back in january, a S3... 

Sent from Quo'nos via subspace transmission


----------



## floesn (Mar 30, 2013)

Mine was the HTC Desire. Lost it in holidays after 4 months


----------



## riskey95 (Mar 30, 2013)

mine was galaxy pocket

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kodiak (Apr 1, 2013)

LG P500. It's the phone I use for the last 2 years


----------



## tsmith9191 (Apr 1, 2013)

My first android smart phone was the HTC Hero!!!  rocking the roller ball 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## NYX-JM (Apr 2, 2013)

HTC HD2, still using it as Gingerbread reference :good:


----------



## vassilis018 (Apr 2, 2013)

HTC HD2 with 2.2 froyo


----------



## Happy1337 (Apr 2, 2013)

HTC Wildfire :victory:


----------



## steven_DHO (Apr 2, 2013)

HTC HD2 with Android 2.3.7(Gingerbread)  MIUI ROM:good:


----------



## lucap00 (Apr 2, 2013)

*R: [Discussion]Which was your first android phone??*

Huawei u8160 with root after a month and I use this now 

Inviato dal mio Mediacom SmartPad s2 102


----------



## swaroopg551 (Apr 2, 2013)

HTC explorer
Love using it after rooting her

Sent from my HTC Explorer


----------



## jerzyjerzy (Apr 3, 2013)

HTC Wilfire, a.k.a. snail phone...

I still use it as backup but I was so happy when I got my new contract with T-Mobile and a new phone...


----------



## martijn99 (Apr 3, 2013)

htc one V

Send from mah awesome HOV


----------



## noooh (Apr 3, 2013)

Xperia Z


----------



## bexx32 (Apr 3, 2013)

Samsung S8000 Dualboot with Jetdroid


----------



## jahjah440 (Apr 3, 2013)

Samsung Moment represent! 

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S II Epic 4G Touch running Calkulins 3.0 El26 with a dollop of Ice Cream


----------



## Gamertroid (Apr 3, 2013)

HTC ChaCha rubbish memory but it did the job.


----------



## mardokres (Apr 3, 2013)

I think first was... Samsung Omnia i900 but with custom Android rom. Very, very, very lagggy.


----------



## abdel12345 (Apr 3, 2013)

mardokres said:


> I think first was... Samsung Omnia i900 but with custom Android rom. Very, very, very lagggy.

Click to collapse



I had the omnia it was a windows phone how did you put an android rom on it?

Sent from my r800x using xda developers app


----------



## mardokres (Apr 3, 2013)

I just install custom rom. That's all(i don't remember details... ~3years ago).
You can type: Android Omnia i900 on youtube. 
Under the movies you can find many links to roms.
But i don't recommend this because Android on omnia working like ****.


----------



## abdel12345 (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't have it anymore but its a windows phone so I was confused

Sent from my r800x using xda developers app


----------



## boludeja (Apr 4, 2013)

htc magic, provided.


----------



## Argael (Apr 4, 2013)

It was ZTE Blade. Nice mobile very very cheap !!
Then Xperia U, and now Galaxy SII
Next? Who knows ...

:laugh:


----------



## nicholassumpi (Apr 4, 2013)

Galaxy poket S5300

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rabies876 (Apr 4, 2013)

Take a look at my avatar also my signature.
Currently still in use she has served me will.


----------



## darsik (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm still using my first android phone: the Galaxy S plus.


----------



## sam45 (Apr 4, 2013)

Galaxy apollo, not bad for it's price with a custom ROM on it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ervejs (Apr 4, 2013)

My first android phone was SE xperia arcS which is actually my current phone


----------



## hurte1 (Apr 4, 2013)

My first Android device was a Samsung Galaxy 3 i5800 whit android 2.0.


----------



## jonniboi1985 (Apr 4, 2013)

My first was a Samsung Galaxy Spica. Loved it from the start. Never looked back:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## andreikornkid (Apr 4, 2013)

Alcatel OT-908, 2.8 inches and ~143 ppi pixel density
came with Froyo


----------



## jr866gooner (Apr 4, 2013)

Zte blade, that drowned then wildfire from insurance co and now my s2!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Keeganrm (Apr 5, 2013)

My first android phone was the Galaxy S Fascinate. I got the phone in 2011 and just recently changed to the Galaxy Note 2.
I loved the Fascinate, and I still have it. I plan to use it for android development.
My Note 2 is huge compared to the Fascinate- it's weird to switch between them.
The Note 2 can be a burden to keep in my pocket, unlike the small Fascinate, but I love having the big screen for games and whatnot.


----------



## douvers (Apr 5, 2013)

A HTC Explorer (Pico), a great phone which I still have and only recently rooted.


----------



## mattshady (Apr 5, 2013)

Galaxy Ace since 2011 and now I've preordered the new LG optimus L7 II *-*

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## seneca78 (Apr 5, 2013)

Ah its seems like just yesterday I got my droix x, I waited a while to get my first android device, but even in that short window of just a couple years it's amazing how far android has progressed, I use a PC about 75% less than pre-android days.

Sent from my XT926 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Minkerton (Apr 5, 2013)

The original Galaxy S (Vibrant) GT-9000i
Loved this phone until the cellular antenna died.  Now it's a glorified iPod Touch.


----------



## dising007 (Apr 5, 2013)

Mine was LG GT540, i loved it.... someone stole it 
It was running on Cmod 6...


----------



## teodor79 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Reply*

My first android smartphone was samsung galaxy mini 2 (i still have it )


----------



## simplyanin (Apr 5, 2013)

Samsung galaxy y 

Sent from my Galaxy Grand GT-i9082


----------



## knusperspass (Apr 5, 2013)

motorola razr i, loving it!


----------



## Drachayn (Apr 5, 2013)

A Garmin Asus A50. I still regret that decision...


----------



## GamaPL (Apr 5, 2013)

HTC Wildifre - this phone, with custom rom, is really good for me


----------



## deosantos (Apr 5, 2013)

xperia arc s


----------



## crayz9000 (Apr 5, 2013)

Motorola MB200, aka T-Mobile Cliq. Not a bad slider phone for its day; mine lasted about 2 years with pretty heavy use. It helped that CM7 was available for it.


----------



## simonb255 (Apr 5, 2013)

Samsung moment

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## CKrzacz (Apr 5, 2013)

Dell Streak. Still wish Dell would've stayed up to date with it...

Sent from my PantechP4100 using xda premium


----------



## miqqimus (Apr 5, 2013)

Galaxy note 2 n7105. And its awesome =)


----------



## smokey1203 (Apr 5, 2013)

*first android phone*

Was a HTC Wildfire


----------



## ddjonko (Apr 5, 2013)

It was an HTC Tattoo.. Its difficult to type on that 2.8" screen.


----------



## zaim3g (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanxs

Sent from my GT-S5302 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DexterMichigan (Apr 6, 2013)

Samsung Fascinate. Still using it.  Waiting for a GS4 to upgrade, but using HellyBean 4.2.2


----------



## liangse (Apr 6, 2013)

Longest name android phone : "Sony Ericsson Xperia X10 Mini Pro"

Died for no reasons after 4 months, sent to service center, got new unit for replacement instead after 1,5 months waiting and died again after 10 months with no reasons and this time no warranty

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## schorsch.funke (Apr 6, 2013)

A Samsung Galaxy's 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## devilp (Apr 6, 2013)

Sony Xperia Tipo

Sent from my Xperia Tipo using xda premium


----------



## sylvernick (Apr 6, 2013)

Mine was the S2. I comes from Nokia 5800 and symbian. My first impression was "oh my god, this is very confusing" lol

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## jerhum stengay (Apr 6, 2013)

it was a xperia mini pro, it had lots of bugs ^^


----------



## Mangykosharingan (Apr 7, 2013)

I remember it fondly.... October of 2012 I made the switch from IPhone to Samsung Galaxy S3.   After being stolen I immediately bought a Galaxy Note II.  It was love at first root. 


Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## The network slug (Apr 7, 2013)

My first android phone was a LG -E510

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## MasterPro112 (Apr 7, 2013)

Xperia mini pro (sk17i)... and with MIUI V5 ported by Sandy7 it feels like a fresh start..


----------



## hansmrtn (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm a veteran. HTC G2 hero,  the European version. Been going android ever since. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using xda app-developers app


----------



## XeLLaR* (Apr 7, 2013)

Galaxy S Plus and still using it :good:  Great phone. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mattshady (Apr 8, 2013)

Galaxy Ace, still using it but with cm10.1 *-*

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AfXv237 (Apr 8, 2013)

LG GW620


----------



## adubinsky457 (Apr 8, 2013)

Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ahasvero (Apr 8, 2013)

Huawei Ideos U 8150: a toy, but I did discover Android and modding! Forever grateful


----------



## prg318 (Apr 8, 2013)

Moto droid (original).  Such a good phone!  Would still be using it if the screen didn't shatter.


----------



## rminko (Apr 8, 2013)

My first and current android phone is HTC Incredible S, next will be nexus


----------



## Dcane (Apr 8, 2013)

Galaxy Ace


----------



## Hibble (Apr 8, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy SL*

Samsung Galaxy SL with Froyo.


----------



## 20vakaris00 (Apr 8, 2013)

Sony Xperia S that's the only one I had well its the only android...
Please give me a thanks it only takes a click or two

DoNt FeEd ThE tRoLlS

(PrOhOpEr) <----- I own!

Join the anti troll army bros!


----------



## johnnyhelton (Apr 9, 2013)

Huawei ascend y H866C (rooted)

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pchoppe79 (Apr 9, 2013)

The Galaxy S1 and still my favourite  

S3 with super nexus 2.0 v3


----------



## Triple's (Apr 9, 2013)

My first was the Droid followed by the Bionic 

Had fun with both But since moving over to the SGN

I've been pretty happy since, Can't wait for the GS4


----------



## airphoto (Apr 9, 2013)

HTC hero

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kruzae (Apr 9, 2013)

HTC Sensation (the original version). At that time i have the option to choose either iphone 3gs, sensation or sgs2. Never regret my decision  

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Nacgmal (Apr 9, 2013)

Galaxy S Captivate I897


----------



## rayblo (Apr 9, 2013)

its an arc s nice phone


----------



## eia2088 (Apr 9, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S3 
10 days old now. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using xda app-developers app


----------



## wuddupma (Apr 9, 2013)

Galaxy Nexus!


----------



## elitelemming (Apr 9, 2013)

HTC Desire for me, great phone, only real criticism would be too little storage, easily solved with an SD card though


----------



## pheonix89 (Apr 9, 2013)

samsung galaxy S2G


----------



## silvano2 (Apr 10, 2013)

htc wildfire


----------



## WarlordKaisersX (Apr 10, 2013)

Samsung galaxy ace duos 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Shadehawk (Apr 10, 2013)

HTC Sensation 4G. Was dealing with a strange version of Symbian before that


----------



## BestArmy (Apr 10, 2013)

galaxy s1


----------



## NaughtyLuvJungle (Apr 10, 2013)

HTC Incredible 2


----------



## monzerelli (Apr 10, 2013)

My first Android phone was the original. The HTC G1!


----------



## chilife15 (Apr 10, 2013)

My first android was a metro pcs samsung admire , i got it on November 4th 2011 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using xda app-developers app


----------



## scarletspider1982 (Apr 10, 2013)

My first Android was the htc evo 4g back in 2010. Upgraded from the htc touch pro windows mobile 6.1

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium


----------



## sunu792002 (Apr 12, 2013)

My first android is galaxy chat... which is doesn't have any dev in this forum, and still using it coz of the keypad is like bb

Sent from my GT-B5330


----------



## tejkkarani (Apr 12, 2013)

Galaxy y duos


----------



## wendellc (Apr 12, 2013)

Mt3g

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pinguijxy (Apr 12, 2013)

HTC Evo 3D


----------



## irenelin (Apr 12, 2013)

*re*

My first Android phone is Samsung i566.


----------



## dinoxxda (Apr 12, 2013)

*LG*

LG p350


----------



## kappadue (Apr 12, 2013)

Sony Xperia Sola 

Inviato dal mio Xperia Sola con Tapatalk 2


----------



## dswansonsb (Apr 13, 2013)

HTC Incredible - and I still have it - currently rooted and running Touch of Blue. I'm waiting for a Nexus phone with LTE support on Verizon netowrk.


----------



## benbeel (Apr 13, 2013)

LG g2x, running CM7!

Sent from my Amaze 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Smirky Guitars (Apr 13, 2013)

HTC Evo Design 4g.     E=====>  -  - and then the galaxy s3.


----------



## harvesteros (Apr 13, 2013)

Galaxy S, not bad but seems so slow nowerdays.


----------



## Razow94 (Apr 13, 2013)

Galaxy s3, before the s3 I  had the iphone 3g, iphone 3gs and the iphone4 and then I've decided that I just got sick of using iphone...


----------



## alicarbovader (Apr 13, 2013)

Which *is* my first phone, actually 

HTC Desire  for now, fully rooted, s-off, running CM7.2, wid a few tweaks of my own, and tiamat kernel clocking at 1.2 GHz.....


----------



## gamer.11 (Apr 13, 2013)

The XMP beautiful....and im still in love with it!!....a small phone which packs a punch!!...just the way i like it!!..


----------



## RezaDS (Apr 14, 2013)

Galaxy Wonder 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nicoli26 (Apr 14, 2013)

Mine was Xperia Mini


----------



## Fr0zenSπow (Apr 14, 2013)

Samsung galaxy ace gt-s5830

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KingKostas (Apr 14, 2013)

Sidekick 4g :thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## strangesura (Apr 14, 2013)

mine was the samsung nexus s


----------



## dreamfanatic (Apr 14, 2013)

Huawei but since 1 1/2 year  i90001

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 14, 2013)

HTC Wildfire S. Glad I got rid of that dumb piece of crap. My L9 is my second phone and I love it. 

Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Edmond1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Motorola Milestone!


----------



## robrooter (Apr 15, 2013)

First Droid. A855 model. Heck of a monster to crack open.

E4GT Rom-a-holic!!!


----------



## xavierfox42 (Apr 15, 2013)

SGS3 international version, bought at a huge electronics market in Nanjing, China. Got myself a real good deal. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## casual_b (Apr 15, 2013)

HTC desire S


----------



## cutesammy1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mine is Micromax A90s. I have rooted my phone and upgraded to JB.


----------



## kanamaster (Apr 22, 2013)

It was a Chinese clone of Samsung Galaxy S3 (i9300, MTK6577, Android 4.0.4). I still have it. Already rooted, although not able to flash it with any other ROM until now.
Kind regards.


----------



## Spliddo (Apr 22, 2013)

Galaxy Ace first phone and currently using it. Amazing budged smatphone :highfive:


----------



## ZeitgeistGlee (Apr 22, 2013)

Galaxy S, crossed over from the iPhone 3 and I remember (much to my shame) I initially thought the S wasn't as good by comparison. Once I actually learned use it properly/got it rooted it was an entirely different experience.


----------



## Niki966 (Apr 22, 2013)

A Samsung Google Nexus S. It was amazing :good: now i'm going to get a SII Plus I9105


----------



## Big_Berny (Apr 22, 2013)

HTC One is my first one. I was a long time iphone user before. Quite interesting to compare as they are completely different IMHO.


----------



## daniel98 (Apr 22, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy 5. What a great device to start with! I went from n00b to geek with this device

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## canaac (Apr 22, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy nexus... 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## JQuark (Apr 23, 2013)

HTC Wildfire


----------



## zaim3g (Apr 23, 2013)

Gt-s5302

Sent from my GT-S5302 using xda app-developers app


----------



## scottspa74 (Apr 23, 2013)

HTC Evo 4g on sprint . June 2010. Read a lot and rooted and S-off and began android discovery. That device STILL has wicked amount of development. 

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## Fíghter02 (Apr 23, 2013)

LG Optimus 2X - my first and only android phone so far. I'm amazed that it just keeps getting better because of this great community and all the awesome developers working on custom roms and kernels for my device.


----------



## michal89chz (Apr 23, 2013)

Used Zte Blade with cracked screen


----------



## Don_Syleri (Apr 23, 2013)

Sony Xperia Tipo.

Sent from my ST21i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ocularis (Apr 23, 2013)

HTC Legend.


----------



## rlattin24 (Apr 23, 2013)

Motorola cliq

Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda app-developers app


----------



## eww242 (Apr 23, 2013)

Droid X!


----------



## tomkowz (Apr 23, 2013)

HTC Wildfire.


----------



## DAXYSRB (Apr 23, 2013)

Alcatel One Touch 990 
First and only one ....


----------



## johnb_11 (Apr 23, 2013)

*First Android Phone*

My first was the HTC Magic. Still have it as souvenir.


----------



## Hykobs (Apr 23, 2013)

HTC Desire


----------



## erostoreus (Apr 23, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Ace Plus.


----------



## legmando33 (Apr 24, 2013)

First android phone was the Motorola Droid! 

Sent from my SCH-R530M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boatdink (Apr 24, 2013)

Samsung Intercept...holy piece of $#!+. Got ran over by 4 cars on the road and still worked. Was the only thing that impressed me about it


----------



## Shweta12345 (Apr 24, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S3 is the best smartphone to buy. It has good features and specifications.


----------



## newbornlife (Apr 24, 2013)

Zte blade. Was really happy with it for 2 years before I decided yo upgrade

Sent from my B92M using xda app-developers app


----------



## erostoreus (Apr 24, 2013)

Samsung galaxy ace plus

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newdon07 (Apr 24, 2013)

xperia x8 -abandoned by sony but gr8 support by xda! n still some great devlopers are trying 2 port jellybean 2 it.

Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app


----------



## GideonB234 (Apr 24, 2013)

HTC Desire S
sadly the digitiser messed up and then after i lent it to a friend for a bit the headphone port also messed up, but thankfully i can still use it for tethering


----------



## Foukos (Apr 24, 2013)

HTC desire Z build like a tank...still have it...as a buck up...sadly it is limited by low memory only 384 available

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## noobiest (Apr 25, 2013)

Galaxy s Fascinate.  Great support. Im running CM 10.1 on it and recently had to reactivate it but my GNex got wet. Great little phone


----------



## BlueVIP (Apr 25, 2013)

My first smartphone was the XDA neo  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## gladmax (Apr 25, 2013)

*Moto Defy was my first*

My first android smartphone was Moto Defy. Currently using Atrix 4G, Planning to buy another one soon!!


----------



## Ryzaar (Apr 25, 2013)

Sony Xperia Acro S. LOVE IT.

Nice to know it's meant to be waterproof as my girlfriend's S2 has already fried out without being in direct contact with water.


----------



## Deleted member 2312533 (Apr 25, 2013)

HTC hero. Good phone but a bit slow  

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## MikeRWK (Apr 26, 2013)

Still on my first phone LG Optimus One, its built like a tank.It recently fell out of my pocket and got ran over by my atv and the only damage was to the screen protector


----------



## Eternalty (Apr 26, 2013)

First Android phone I had was the  Samsung Infuse and I hated it. Got a Note 2 mow and I love it

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll


----------



## Soursamo (May 3, 2013)

Galaxy Nexus!


----------



## abo0o0d101 (May 3, 2013)

xperia s

sent from my great xperia s


----------



## Aiir2001 (May 3, 2013)

Mine was the HTC Hero 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toxickill (May 4, 2013)

HTC Inspire


----------



## kreatonn (May 4, 2013)

Xperia x8


----------



## Bryanvdst (May 4, 2013)

My current phone, Galaxy S2. Still happy with it


----------



## Nick5020 (May 4, 2013)

Just got HTC one coming from iPhone this is Amazing! 

Sent from my HTCONE using xda premium


----------



## semiworld1 (May 5, 2013)

htc dream


----------



## nng.tm (May 5, 2013)

Alcatel OT-990


----------



## Ganapatya (May 5, 2013)

My first android phone was xperia P. And then buy a 8650 huawei a gift for my mother, but I liked it so much that I left and now I have two.
All it in one year and second hand. :highfive:


----------



## falagar-87 (May 5, 2013)

Xperia Play here... Really a fantastic device !


----------



## abdel12345 (May 5, 2013)

falagar-87 said:


> Xperia Play here... Really a fantastic device !

Click to collapse



Go xperia play! Its acyually my second phone but yes its awesome

Sent from my Xperia Play (r800x)


----------



## panwala95 (May 5, 2013)

Lg optimus one :good:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## knuckle03 (May 5, 2013)

Galaxy s i9000 and its still with me alive and kickin

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zenesis (May 5, 2013)

Xperia X10 Mini Pro/U20i (mimmi)
one of the first SE android phone.


----------



## BradEK (May 5, 2013)

Mine was the original Droid. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda premium


----------



## joelvn (May 5, 2013)

Galaxy Y,  still alive and just recently switched it for a s4

Flowed from my GT-I9505 using xda-developers app


----------



## peikojose (May 5, 2013)

HTC Desire 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## apokalypzninja (May 5, 2013)

The Huawei Ascend. I thought it was a good phone at the time. Now I realize my galaxy s3's screen is bigger than that phone lol

sent from my brain to your eyes using my GS3 Cm 10.1


----------



## CenekStrichel (May 5, 2013)

my first and last androphone was / is HTC Desire  Still good, but low internal memory


----------



## sf1967 (May 5, 2013)

Motorola Atrix

Sent from my LG-E970 using xda premium


----------



## th3drow (May 5, 2013)

Early adopted at the G1  even installed some bad beta android thing on my Htc Diamond for a little while.


----------



## paul-c (May 5, 2013)

Motorola DROID RAZR 

Sent from my Panasonic ELUGA


----------



## leanix (May 6, 2013)

The first android phone I had was the LG Optimus One. It was a really awesome phone, and I loved installing new roms, kernels and mods into it.

Then I had a Motorola Atrix, I never tried to install new things on it, just rooted it, mostly because of fear of bricking it thanks to its Locked Bootloader.

Now I have an Atrix HD, and I'm coming back to development with it.

Enviado desde mi MB886 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## rolling56 (May 6, 2013)

Galaxy S2


----------



## ShadowLea (May 6, 2013)

Phone, this one (sgs3), but first device was my TF700T  

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## topiratiko (May 6, 2013)

Samsung Captivate
Now on Galaxy SII and totally satisfied.


----------



## Th3Annoyed1 (May 6, 2013)

Droid Eris.. Still running strong.


----------



## RaptorKC (May 6, 2013)

My first android phone was the OG Droid.


----------



## Abinaya (May 6, 2013)

Sony xperia is my first android phone.


----------



## thecoderone (May 6, 2013)

*Galaxy Nexus*

Mine was Galaxy Nexus although I recently switched to Windows Phone.


----------



## DK253 (May 6, 2013)

Mine was the Droid X!


----------



## PeteKT (May 6, 2013)

samsung note 2


----------



## bldysurgeon (May 6, 2013)

its till now my beloved android phone HTC evo 3d .its marvlous full advanced mobile.now i instaled clear ics rom for it which added alot to its abilities


----------



## mooqy (May 7, 2013)

My first android phone was galaxy mini

Sent from jamban umum.


----------



## Rob5ur (May 7, 2013)

Sony Xperia S


----------



## scientificharmony (May 7, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S3 was actually my first android phone, making the move from idevices lol


----------



## Spotja (May 7, 2013)

The Motorola defy mb525. Im still using it today. But the Galaxy S4 is the next in line

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Coelijoeli (May 7, 2013)

My first android phone is the Xperia S. Still enjoy using it


----------



## hydrogen.arm (May 7, 2013)

My first Android Device was the HTC Wildfire


----------



## iWilliBlecha (May 7, 2013)

I was really into Apple for a long time and then, last year, I got the old Galaxy Tab  from my Dad. I started to play around and after a week I had my first Rom (Cyanogenmod 9) on it and since then, I love Android. 
In Summer I got my Galaxy S3 and now I´m thinking about buying a Nexus 4. 

So, my first Android Phone was a Tablet ^^


----------



## richiem2282 (May 7, 2013)

*Which was your first android phone??*

My first was the HTC Evo from Sprint, now I'm using a S3 with SlimBuild 5. XDA is awesome :good:


----------



## brokemember (May 8, 2013)

HTC Evo 3g was my very first one!


----------



## MeltingHolster (May 8, 2013)

My first Android was the G1. I still remember all the apps being free for a long time and a bunch of new apps coming out every day. It caught up with the app store pretty quick.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda app-developers app


----------



## R27 (May 8, 2013)

2110i

Still have it. My children can't believe the size but in its day it was small. ..

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## R27 (May 8, 2013)

Mis read title...

First android S3. Came from iphone and now im converted. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (May 8, 2013)

R27 said:


> Mis read title...
> 
> First android S3. Came from iphone and now im converted.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol
Welcome to the android community 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flamingscyte (May 8, 2013)

HTC Explorer one of my favorite phone of all time!


----------



## EnergySnail (May 8, 2013)

Galaxy Xcover


----------



## falagar-87 (May 8, 2013)

abdel12345 said:


> Go xperia play! Its acyually my second phone but yes its awesome
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Play (r800x)

Click to collapse



Sure it's awesome. In fact I've always used it with its original ROM, but I was recently looking for an alternative, since I don't use it anymore as a phone, but only as retrogaming platform... What about you ?


----------



## hessan (May 8, 2013)

HTC Sensation! And I still own it. Good old buddy


----------



## destino79 (May 8, 2013)

htc desire, very good device


----------



## apokalypzninja (May 13, 2013)

Welcome to the greatest thing to happen to cell phones. The AOSP. Where your phone reflects you. And you can let your imagination run in your phone.

Sent from my brain to your eyes, to your brain, using my Galaxy S3, running Cm 10.1. I'm in your head now.


----------



## hegemytouch (May 13, 2013)

Mytouch 3g

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kohtoo (May 14, 2013)

htc magic


----------



## Nadzlee (May 14, 2013)

My Atrix? Still the best I've ever used


----------



## kerwin_pig (May 14, 2013)

meuz


----------



## CostaNova (May 14, 2013)

Back in those days when i received my HTC HD2 and tbh i did not it, i expected more from it (android market) because my main focus had been on gaming apps. So on year later i bought myself an iPhone and now i am back to Android again with my SGS3 and HTC One. Finally i found out which great opportunities Android has got.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## paboner (May 14, 2013)

There was a time I used to using sgs 2 then hard bricked 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pl4sMa (May 14, 2013)

G1


----------



## Deleted member 5261650 (May 14, 2013)

*Xperia P*

My first android phone was a Sony Xperia P.
I really love its design


----------



## Vlad Paul (May 14, 2013)

My first android was HTC Desire. I still have this phone, works great, i gave to my children:victory:


----------



## ArtheLad (May 14, 2013)

Mine was Lenovo S720 purchased at February 2013.. and then it broke into pieces on May. Now brought a Huawei Ascend P1...


----------



## gvekiaris (May 14, 2013)

my first android phone is XPERIA SOLA


----------



## matarratos (May 14, 2013)

xperia arc s


----------



## kaosone26 (May 14, 2013)

HTC Desire HD

Inviato dal mio HTC One X usando Tapatalk


----------



## Anu6is (May 15, 2013)

HTC Desire (Bravo) - Still got it... still functional. Feels tiny now though.

Upgraded to the Nexus 4


----------



## geekAmit (May 15, 2013)

*My First Anroid Phone*

my anroid phone is s3 mini


----------



## runningman04072013 (May 15, 2013)

Samsung Droid Charge. At the time, the only choices for 4G were HTC Thunderbolt and Samsung Droid Charge.


----------



## skalagix (May 15, 2013)

Mine was unofficially the HTC HD2, I remember how hyped it was when it came out because of the processor and specs but it ran window mobile 6 or something and it was terrible! They refused to update the os as well even though the HD2's power was being severely underutilized. Thus came nandroid and then roms and such, and the story continues to this day... too bad I dropped it


----------



## NiTRi0UX (May 15, 2013)

*My Trusty Phoney*

Droid X, I'm still using it now, I love it (and hate).

Funny story, for the longest time I thought it was a Milestone X because of Roms messing with the Build.props to make it compatible.
I was really disappointing that I was lied to, and given a inferior phone to what was expected. I eventually found out that it was indeed a Droid X, but to my surprise (not so much) The phone was doomed to live a life of Ginger Bread forever. Until one day, That day, a man posted in the Droid X Developer Area that CM9 does work with Droid X .621. I sat for a while in disbelief (I mean, Droid X only had CM7 at the latest) and watched the replies, for a long time no one confirmed if it worked or not. The thread was full of promises to test the Rom and false hope. So I buckled up and dove into the Fun (Torture). Bricking, SBF, Re-Rooting, Flashing, Until *BOOM* That majestic blue circle span, for seconds I felt anxious but excited. 5 minutes later I was greeted with the home screen. I successfully Flashed CM9 ICS 4.0.4 on a abandoned Ginger Bread phone. I haven't touched the phone's software since, I never want to screw up the beauty that has been given to me. :laugh:


----------



## michaeliu (May 16, 2013)

*bilabala sur*

htc nexus one is the first andorid phone w


----------



## martrio (May 16, 2013)

First android phone is Galaxy s2 lovely, but now i change that for sgnote 2.

life doesn't comes with instructions!


----------



## windruinner (May 16, 2013)

Mine was Samsung Galaxy Ace.
Nowadays I use Lenovo A800 and Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## PearsonDKA (May 16, 2013)

Ah there Samsung Captivate from Rogers. Almost went with the Samsung Focus at first too. Glad I didn't heh

Sent from my SGH-I337M using xda app-developers app


----------



## SPARKY892 (May 16, 2013)

My first was a galaxy s2 loved that phone after coming from a blackberry


----------



## jwa0042 (May 16, 2013)

Thunderbolt! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## VetteVert (May 16, 2013)

Droid X


----------



## Beerad875 (May 16, 2013)

Motorola back flip. That thing was awesome. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## doctor_droid (May 16, 2013)

Xperia u ...still functioning


----------



## ryanallan (May 16, 2013)

Motorola Milestone


----------



## greentom (May 17, 2013)

moto backclip


----------



## roamingsoft (May 17, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Spica
only get 2.1 updates


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 17, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Y  It's very cool and cute!

Sent from my House


----------



## awayssg (May 17, 2013)

My first and current cel fone Galaxy Fit whit CM 10.1, I inted to by a S3 Mini.:laugh:


----------



## RendiaX (May 17, 2013)

First phone was my Galaxy Note. Not this one I'm typing on sadly after forgetting the brand new week old, fully purchased phone was in my pocket as I made a heroic rescue of my dog in a lake. No amount of rice could save it that time 

Before that though, I was an early adopter of the ThinkPad Tablet. Just couldn't afford the payments for a phone for the longest time -_-

Sent from my AT&T Galaxy Note


----------



## shadmanrafi (May 17, 2013)

*My First android phone*

Xperia Sola (still is).


----------



## chocoboss (May 17, 2013)

Zte blade ( Libra version )


----------



## fakeghost (May 18, 2013)

*Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo V*

My first Android Phone *Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo V* :laugh:


----------



## adamberns (May 18, 2013)

Pre-order G1 from tmobile... 

Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cowboy46 (May 18, 2013)

Mine was Orange San Francisco 2.

Sent from my Micromax A116 Canvas HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## spudkinks (May 18, 2013)

G1.... and it was awesome!!!... Then I set it on top of my car while putting my kid on her car seat... Drove away *curses*...
Got stuck with my wife's old mytouch 3g for a while *more curses*... then it was on to G2 and winning again

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## dxy_c1 (May 19, 2013)

HTC Desire HD.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## Paul Blake (May 19, 2013)

Lg optimus gt540 hardbricked and softbricked many times but still works perfect except performance 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## bhags8 (May 19, 2013)

Verizon Droid (original)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## sebtorres82 (May 19, 2013)

The little Galaxy Y was my first Android device. I still used as complement for my Galaxy Note II. Only two phones that I love very much (public reacts  )

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## srod562 (May 21, 2013)

DROID X running Liberty 3 Rom. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BULLDOZE (May 21, 2013)

My phone was first HTC Google device
G1


----------



## twith70 (May 21, 2013)

*First smartphone*



anuj.is60 said:


> Mine galaxy ace
> Yours??
> 
> Sent from xda premium-don't forget the thanks button

Click to collapse



Mine was a Droid 2


----------



## drachenreiter (May 23, 2013)

*And the Winner Is.................*

Acer Liquid E - Ferrari Edition!


----------



## bharatgoyal (May 23, 2013)

Samsung galaxy s advance and now Note II  

Sent from my Note II


----------



## ishanbhatnagr96 (May 23, 2013)

HTC T-Mobile 3g / HTC Hero  I still have this phone!


----------



## yakovger (May 24, 2013)

Motorola Atrix 4G


----------



## Cleto Gadelha (May 24, 2013)

Galaxy Ace!


----------



## ihateusernames (May 24, 2013)

HTC Dream

I am surprised at the small number of Dream/G1 owners present. 

Does anyone even remember or was around during the time of JesusFreak?


----------



## 3ryce (May 24, 2013)

*s3*

My galaxy s3 sph-L710 is my first android phone and I love it! Of course after a few months the s4 comes out :/ Ive already rooted it and bricked it and fixed it. HAHA. I found out that verzion rom doesnt like sprint phone.


----------



## abdel12345 (May 24, 2013)

3ryce said:


> My galaxy s3 sph-L710 is my first android phone and I love it! Of course after a few months the s4 comes out :/ Ive already rooted it and bricked it and fixed it. HAHA. I found out that verzion rom doesnt like sprint phone.

Click to collapse



The s4 already came out for a couple weeks already now

Sent from my Xperia Play (r800x)


----------



## hakesak (May 24, 2013)

Mine was the LG Optimus T in 2010. 

I had a iPhone 3g before it, which was my first smartphone and was stolen. Glad it was, for I may have never know the awesomeness of Android. 

SGN2. Jedi X14. XDA Premium. Jelly?


----------



## E2Razor (May 25, 2013)

Sony Ericsson X10


----------



## shahtheass (May 25, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy 5!!! Still alive like a boss. Curently owning a Galaxy Note 1 :cyclops:


----------



## flopower1996 (May 25, 2013)

Huawei u8510 blaze:sly:

Gesendet von meinem A2109A mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## thelegacy2010 (May 26, 2013)

Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo V 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## fivezall (May 26, 2013)

My first android phone is Samsung Galaxy Wonder :good: :fingers-crossed:


----------



## khaerkool (May 26, 2013)

First galaxy ace then galaxy wonder now galaxy s3 lte 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 44hats (May 26, 2013)

First android phone was a galaxy sII. Got it about two years ago and still have it today. Its been an awesome phone, I have no desire to upgrade as it does everything I need it to and more.

Sent from my GT-i9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mekakeisei (May 26, 2013)

I'm late to the android game, I've always dreamed of having one, had the iphone3 and a blackberry curve for the longest time, I was 'happy' but boy I didn't know what I was missing out on. Recently picked up the lg optimus g and I'm in love with it. I think my favorite thing about the androids is that your not really limited to your 'os' as far as getting the new app versions, which was making me pull my hair out with the i3.


----------



## Tckwhaley (May 26, 2013)

I went from Iphone 3G, to pantech matrix, to an iphone 4 then straight to the galaxy s3. Never looked back from there and now im a proud owner of a galaxy s4

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app


----------



## creatiive (May 27, 2013)

My first was a htc hero. Then a desire HD.


----------



## Grey199318 (May 27, 2013)

Mine was a Nokia but I cannot remember which one. I got my first one probably 6 years ago....


----------



## jogfi2002 (May 27, 2013)

sure it is my GT-5830


----------



## beanboy89 (May 27, 2013)

The T-Mobile G1, coincidentally the first Android phone ever; however, I got it two years after it came out.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## k4mik4ze (May 27, 2013)

LG Optimus One P500 - Served me well for over a year


----------



## Deedend (May 27, 2013)

T-Mobile G1, ordered from America in November 2008!


----------



## rahul.kapoor (May 27, 2013)

*S3*

Samsung galaxy S3 is my fast andriod phone and it was last too..


----------



## Eternalty (May 28, 2013)

The Samsung Infuse on AT&T. Supposed to be the flagship before the S2 was released. Boy were they wrong on every level

Sent from my Note ll
Think inside the RootBox!


----------



## calebrocca (May 28, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy S2*

:laugh: I had a galaxy s2 then s3.


----------



## RootYourPhoneHD (May 28, 2013)

Samsung galaxy mini..working like charm 

Sent from my LG-P700 using Tapatalk 2 app


----------



## ARKaMAN (May 28, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S


----------



## GreenMachin3 (May 28, 2013)

I went from iPhone 4 to Samsung Captivate after the iPhone went for a dive in the sink.  I had the Samsung for a month because it was a PoS and went with another iPhone 4. Just went IPHONE 4S to HTC One.  I'm loving the change 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iBlueArrow (May 29, 2013)

Nexus 4. Dumped my iPhone 4 aside as my alarm clock.


----------



## c5satellite2 (May 29, 2013)

Inspire 4G.  Great device.  Technically an HTC ACE and the same as the Desire HD which was an extremely popular phone with many still in service.  

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## adebmbng (May 29, 2013)

my first android phone: Sony Ericcson Xperia MINI
and now my android is sony xperia u wohaaaaah


----------



## JAM DROID (May 29, 2013)

Motorolla XT300 then Gnexus thank god


----------



## themrlsk (May 29, 2013)

Acer liquid mini ...


----------



## PlayForReal (May 29, 2013)

HTC Evo 3D, however what a buggy phone it was. Later on, I've purchased HTC One X, with which I was again unsatisfied, and finally, third one which I own without problems - Xiaomi Mi2, the iPhone killah. 

Sent from my MI 2


----------



## msti_oliveira (May 29, 2013)

My first android phone was HTC Desire.
At this time i have an Asus Padfone but the HTC remain as an alternative if i crash my asus


----------



## juse8 (May 29, 2013)

My first android phone was samsung galaxy mini.


----------



## kimboamstaff (May 29, 2013)

This one, i9070 samsung

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shpalmen (May 29, 2013)

Hi guys.. i'm an happy owner of a fantastic Desire HD, aka ace.. anyone still works on it?


----------



## Rebel_3 (May 30, 2013)

My first smartphone has been this samsung galaxy s 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## sayou94 (May 30, 2013)

Galaxy S i9000


----------



## munkyvirus (May 30, 2013)

Samsung Intercept on Virgin Mobile US. Almost barfed at how bad it was. Went up to the Optimus V and have been an Android junkie since


----------



## matt95 (May 30, 2013)

HTC Desire  so oooolddd!!!  we were on android 2.1 ahaha!!!  :laugh::laugh:


----------



## willonuts (May 30, 2013)

My first android was the G1 2006. (HTC Dream)  That's when. I became an Android junkie. Now I mod and ROM out.. with my Samsung Nexus. Currently running 5.1 Sourcery ........if anyone has info on this MID 7"that I am using catch my thread 
Sent from my MID using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------

Ya..lol...I loved it then and I still love Android OpenSource.. hump on <pple

Sent from my MID using xda app-developers app


----------



## therover (May 31, 2013)

Acer liquid! 

Sent from my MT27i using xda app-developers app


----------



## marzman86 (May 31, 2013)

htc g1 .. best phone ever! best of both world with the flip keyboard and touch screen.. wish they made a follow up version with todays technology advances..


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 31, 2013)

matt95 said:


> HTC Desire  so oooolddd!!!  we were on android 2.1 ahaha!!!  :laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



Really? That's not bad  It's what you called, ' Antique ' Hahaha. Why don't you try Custom Roms? 

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## matt95 (May 31, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Really? That's not bad  It's what you called, ' Antique ' Hahaha. Why don't you try Custom Roms?
> 
> Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU

Click to collapse



that was my first android phone! now i have a One X :laugh:


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 31, 2013)

matt95 said:


> that was my first android phone! now i have a One X :laugh:

Click to collapse



Oh. That's great! 

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## mohsin.r.munshi (May 31, 2013)

Micromax A110 nd still this


----------



## Vickpix (Jun 1, 2013)

Samsung galaxy nexus! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## eladdd (Jun 1, 2013)

anuj.is60 said:


> Mine galaxy ace
> Yours??
> 
> Sent from xda premium-don't forget the thanks button

Click to collapse



me too man


----------



## Anders1 (Jun 1, 2013)

My first android was a ZTE Blade. Bought it when it was first released, still working...


----------



## tanevski (Jun 1, 2013)

My first android phone was LG optimus one p500...


----------



## JpDany (Jun 1, 2013)

My first android phone is Sony Ericsson Xperia Ray... But earlier I've used the first android phone(HTC)

Sent from my ST18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Venomenon (Jun 1, 2013)

HTC Desire
HTC One X
HTC One
All of them are still running well 

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## darknifeious (Jun 2, 2013)

S3 :victory:


----------



## jimmng (Jun 2, 2013)

iPhone RULES ALL. my first android phone 
runs iOS 2000+ apis. Siri voice assistant. Superior iMaps, earpods, and thinnest flagship phone in the whole world. also A5X chip + 1gb ram and 670m GPU







-a sh!tstorm be brewin' me lads


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 2, 2013)

jimmng said:


> iPhone RULES ALL. my first android phone
> runs iOS 2000+ apis. Siri voice assistant. Superior iMaps, earpods, and thinnest flagship phone in the whole world. also A5X chip + 1gb ram and 670m GPU
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What.

Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jimmng (Jun 2, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> What.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



iphone runs android yeah?

that was my first android phone


----------



## georgeiulian89 (Jun 2, 2013)

jimmng said:


> iPhone RULES ALL. my first android phone
> runs iOS 2000+ apis. Siri voice assistant. Superior iMaps, earpods, and thinnest flagship phone in the whole world. also A5X chip + 1gb ram and 670m GPU
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're drunk or what? 

Sent from my MT15i using xda app-developers app


----------



## syahazu (Jun 2, 2013)

XPERIA X8 Shakira

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## tommason1968 (Jun 2, 2013)

Samsung moment, a colossal P.O.S

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 2, 2013)

jimmng said:


> iPhone RULES ALL. my first android phone
> runs iOS 2000+ apis. Siri voice assistant. Superior iMaps, earpods, and thinnest flagship phone in the whole world. also A5X chip + 1gb ram and 670m GPU
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Iphone is not an Android 

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## jimmng (Jun 2, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Iphone is not an Android
> 
> Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU

Click to collapse



at first I was drunk.
but then I read my comment when I was sober. and I realized my first android was actually an iphone..

android on iphone.


----------



## CompsGeek (Jun 2, 2013)

my first android 
*Micromax Canvas HD A116*
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## arlenesboyfriend (Jun 2, 2013)

the htc eris for verizon
now that I see them at yard sales and they're like 4 or 5 bucks and i think to myself that they was top of the line back in the day

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## Olivier (Jun 2, 2013)

Orange Boston (aka Commtiva Z71, with official CM7 and quite same specs as HTC Wildfire S but it has only 256 MB of RAM) ~> HTC Wildfire S ~> Sony Xperia S

_Gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia S mit Tapatalk 4_


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 3, 2013)

jimmng said:


> at first I was drunk.
> but then I read my comment when I was sober. and I realized my first android was actually an iphone..
> 
> android on iphone.

Click to collapse



Oh. But what do you think is better? Ios or Android?

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## shadowofthelocust (Jun 3, 2013)

Mine was a Samsung Galaxy Europa (Samsung Corby Android in America).


----------



## viiron (Jun 3, 2013)

*iobclai Arms,*

Samsung Captivate I897 using the AT&T goPhone prepaid plan lol.  Still have and use it today.


----------



## jimmng (Jun 3, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Oh. But what do you think is better? Ios or Android?
> 
> Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU

Click to collapse



Both have pros and cons. Atm all I do on my smartphone is text/fb msg and call. A bit of websurfing as well. Only reason why I havnt swapped to Android is literally cause of iMessage


----------



## geheimke (Jun 3, 2013)

One cheap chinees one from chinavision very angry sloooow


----------



## smartksr (Jun 3, 2013)

Mine is HTC Explorer!!!


----------



## Chri$b0b2005 (Jun 3, 2013)

HTC Hero !!!

Sent from my XT890 using xda premium


----------



## szaboek100 (Jun 3, 2013)

Mine is Sony Xperia Live with Walkman, and I still use it because it's awesome :laugh:


----------



## jimmng (Jun 3, 2013)

Time for an upgrade mate..


----------



## szaboek100 (Jun 3, 2013)

I think while gameing is laggless and the phone works properly there is no need to change my phone.


----------



## kybos (Jun 3, 2013)

Sony WT19i


----------



## joe well (Jun 3, 2013)

*Sony Ericsson Xperia X1*


----------



## rich81420 (Jun 4, 2013)

HTC inspire. What a brick!!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda premium


----------



## brydavok (Jun 5, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy I5700 Spica

It opened my eyes to the Android World and that rooting is essential and installing custom roms are way to enjoy a mobile phone tons better than stock rom.

Sent from my MT25i using xda app-developers app


----------



## omingdee (Jun 6, 2013)

My current one which is a note 2 is my 1st android. Still a newbie at this..


----------



## PiggySmalls (Jun 6, 2013)

E4GT. Loved that phone


----------



## rahul.kapoor (Jun 6, 2013)

*S3*



anuj.is60 said:


> Mine galaxy ace
> Yours??
> 
> Sent from xda premium-don't forget the thanks button

Click to collapse



Mine was samsung Galaxt S3  it was just a month Old.


----------



## totallnewbie (Jun 6, 2013)

HTC Tattoo here... (;


----------



## AlexOB1 (Jun 6, 2013)

HTC Desire, when they first came out.

Still great with Android 4.2.2. Although wifi hotspot doesn't work....


----------



## EW88x2 (Jun 6, 2013)

jimmng said:


> iPhone RULES ALL. my first android phone
> runs iOS 2000+ apis. Siri voice assistant. Superior iMaps, earpods, and thinnest flagship phone in the whole world. also A5X chip + 1gb ram and 670m GPU
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you drunk?

what I sold....
Galaxy s3
iPhone 4s
what I am using at the moment.
iPhone 5
Note ll
Nexus 4
TF700t
iPad 3rd gen
and my loved HTC one


----------



## wlw6600 (Jun 6, 2013)

i8000 omnia II can run android system , which i have .
P6800 next


----------



## QuasarFX (Jun 6, 2013)

SGS 1


----------



## ommon4u (Jun 6, 2013)

Xperia tipo..

Sent from my xperia sola using xda app-developers app


----------



## patrykowy (Jun 6, 2013)

It was HTC Wildfire.


----------



## Rio257 (Jun 7, 2013)

galaxy y


----------



## mistaboy (Jun 7, 2013)

Xperia x10 then Xperia arc a week later  

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## mp0890 (Jun 7, 2013)

G1! Back ehen we had to wait for cupcake to get released so we could have an on screen keyboard. Preordered it in the first day. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using xda app-developers app


----------



## RhA29 (Jun 7, 2013)

galaxy ace i


----------



## ddmclw (Jun 7, 2013)

Droid x

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Allewar (Jun 7, 2013)

Galaxy S3

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LejEndME (Jun 7, 2013)

xperia neo v


----------



## buggz2k (Jun 7, 2013)

Samsung S4 Sprint


----------



## Dark Arc (Jun 8, 2013)

Sony Xperia U. Got it few months back

Sent from my ST25i


----------



## bl8demast3r (Jun 8, 2013)

Motorola Droid 1


----------



## phoneguru9 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine was a Huawe Ideos U 8150.......this is the device that made me discover the whole new world of android


----------



## ThePmge (Jun 8, 2013)

xperia arc s


----------



## TECHNO_THUNDER (Jun 8, 2013)

Samsung galaxy y duos GT-S6102 was my first android smartphone.....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## xfiarc (Jun 8, 2013)

X10 mini 

Pros: good camera, light weight

Cons: poor battery, cpu

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## iNfeKTziA (Jun 8, 2013)

My first was SGS3.
Before i had Nokia X6


----------



## xAtaxia (Jun 8, 2013)

*HTC*

I got an HTC Rezound as my first Android phone. I still have it, it's an amazing phone.


----------



## salutcemoi (Jun 9, 2013)

My 1st is my current one

The HTC One S

Coming from iOS, it's a major upgrade lol

imagine an Android noob rooting an HTC... That's me ... It was a pain in the butt, I thought I bricked it lol

Sent from my One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Tegrinos (Jun 9, 2013)

my first android device is SAMSUNG™ GALAXY MINI™ also known as GT-S5570.....tried many experiments with it....it withstand everything...now gonna switch to GRAND 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tma24 (Jun 9, 2013)

Samsung Spica


----------



## Qbeezy24 (Jun 9, 2013)

Galaxy Note 2


----------



## isador (Jun 9, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Ace


----------



## dario.84 (Jun 9, 2013)

Galaxy Y and still have it


----------



## pillage (Jun 9, 2013)

It's My first android phone

Sent from my xperia X8 using xda premium


----------



## JuarX (Jun 9, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## Gorjira (Jun 9, 2013)

My first was a Droid X. Gingerbread 2.3.6, 4.3 inch display and a pretty good one at that. Than a Motorola Triumph, good rooted and ROMed not stock. Than a Galaxy S3, night and day difference from my past two. Just hated Touchwiz I always ran an AOSP based ROM anyway. Saw a Nexus 4 on my local Craigslist for $250 and sold my GS3 for it right away and haven't regretted it since.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## _Tofe_ (Jun 9, 2013)

Acer A500... Oops, it's not a phone :laugh:


----------



## cchen028 (Jun 10, 2013)

galaxy ace was my first android phone.


----------



## WildfireDEV (Jun 10, 2013)

My first was a LG Optimus Net.
It was a good phone for the price I got it for.

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## willjack (Jun 10, 2013)

Samsung Captivate 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Dr.Jello (Jun 10, 2013)

HTC Eris 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drazgo (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony Ericsson Xperia X8


----------



## SwannyBhoy (Jun 10, 2013)

G1
Mini pulse black
GalaxyS
DHD
GS2
Gs3
GNote2

Sent from my GT-N7105 using xda premium


----------



## ozix948d (Jun 10, 2013)

Thid one 

Sent from my GT-S6500D using xda app-developers app


----------



## T-Keith (Jun 11, 2013)

Dr.Jello said:


> HTC Eris
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Another eris owner. Great phone, terribly slow processor. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## poke251 (Jun 11, 2013)

My first Android is HTC mytouch 3G


----------



## Winson_Wong (Jun 11, 2013)

Mine Sony Xperia Sola (Mt27i)


----------



## simonb255 (Jun 11, 2013)

My was a Samsung moment

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## RhA29 (Jun 11, 2013)

Samsung ace gt-s5839i


Enviado desde la estrella de la muerte usando tapatalck


----------



## xKarmel (Jun 11, 2013)

Sony Ericsson Xperia x8, now using Sony Xperia Sola


----------



## theit (Jun 11, 2013)

*htc*

i had a htc incredible s


----------



## Kevinjoa (Jun 11, 2013)

HTC Wildfire S 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## The Zel (Jun 11, 2013)

A super-modded galaxy ace, that I currently still have... I will change it with a Nexus 4, hopefully


----------



## rkuunalr (Jun 11, 2013)

Galaxy S -> Galaxy S Plus -> Galaxy S II -> Galaxy Note 1  -> Galaxy Note II
:good:


----------



## badrob0t (Jun 12, 2013)

The same I'm using now, Samsung Galaxy Ace


----------



## bleached (Jun 12, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Mini 2 is the first and my currently using android phone.
However I feel a little fooled as Samsung announced it will update it to 4.1 but nothing so far...:/


----------



## spicymchaggis (Jun 12, 2013)

htc desire s


----------



## DerNetzreporter (Jun 13, 2013)

HTC Desire Z was my first one and is still my daily used one.
Got an Razr i too but i dont like it, I miss all the modded ROM features.
currently I use Slim Bean but I think I will return to flinny's CM10.1 v23 when he will release it for all users.


----------



## karkand (Jun 13, 2013)

SE Xperia Mini Pro SK17i

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda app-developers app


----------



## tommason1968 (Jun 13, 2013)

Thinking back to my first DROID the Samsung moment the whole android experience has really improved compared to iPhone.  Even if it didn't change much I will still never go to the dark side and buy ANY apple products. 

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## sudo100011 (Jun 13, 2013)

My first android phone was/is the LGE Optimus VM670... im a few years in now and still have yet to change... bought a few more in fact for testers/wifi-only... its been a great ride thus far and ill eventually upgrade to the Google Nexus4 as my daily, but i have no intentions of ever getting rid of my ovs...


----------



## LaceyAllen (Jun 13, 2013)

sudo100011 said:


> My first android phone was/is the LGE Optimus VM670... im a few years in now and still have yet to change... bought a few more in fact for testers/wifi-only... its been a great ride thus far and ill eventually upgrade to the Google Nexus4 as my daily, but i have no intentions of ever getting rid of my ovs...

Click to collapse




That's awesome that you are still happy with the phone!


----------



## metamaster (Jun 13, 2013)

Galaxy SL GT-I9003 and still have it even i brought S3


----------



## trobinou (Jun 13, 2013)

HTC Touch HD :cyclops:


----------



## ezas (Jun 13, 2013)

Samsung Fascinate => Charge => Note 2

Been happy with all of them. I like what some people call the 'clown colors'. Hated the Brown that came on the Charge. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## mcstando (Jun 13, 2013)

I moved to android from WM 6.1 
And my firts android is LG Prada 3.0 :good:


----------



## crittercamp (Jun 13, 2013)

GS1


----------



## tommykw (Jun 13, 2013)

My first android phone was a Black HTC Hero. It was the worst phone I've ever owned, most probable was down to T-Mobile. It had a raised part of the screen in the top right corner. It kept developing touch screen failure and so for 80% of my phones life was actually non touch screen, it got sent back 6 times, being away for upto 4 weeks at a time and used their replacement phone of a very old phone, didn't even have T9.
After fighting with them through all of this, at the end of the contract they finally replaced the phone with a new one... 2 weeks later I renewed my contract and got a Nexus S.


----------



## querfelda (Jun 13, 2013)

samsung galaxy s2


----------



## casis86 (Jun 13, 2013)

Sony xperia neo and first one which I bricked, luckily I got a new one through warranty even with unlocked bootloader.  

Sent from my LT30p using xda app-developers app


----------



## onebaddeck (Jun 14, 2013)

My first android phone was the Samsung Galaxy Note

Sent from my Galaxy Mega 6.3 !


----------



## Jackie85 (Jun 14, 2013)

Many first android phone was a LG Optimus S a couple years ago.


----------



## miniwarlord (Jun 14, 2013)

First smart phone... Droid X.  I gave it to my grandson who is still using it today.  I love that phone. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iS7N (Jun 14, 2013)

it was a Samsung I8000 Omnia II running on Windows Mobile, and I upgraded it to be able to run Android, oh those days


----------



## student9090 (Jun 14, 2013)

I went all in with my first android/smartphone and got the HTC Desire HD when it was at its highest price xD Loved it until i replaced it with the HTC one


----------



## kidmar (Jun 16, 2013)

Thl W8+

Sent from my ThL W8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## diobong (Jun 16, 2013)

galaxy spica :victory:


----------



## gamaprob (Jun 16, 2013)

galaxy note mine :laugh:


----------



## fsl7th (Jun 16, 2013)

Absolutly galaxy wonder


----------



## mike21pr (Jun 17, 2013)

HTC Touch with Android port. And HTC Hero was my first real Android phone.

Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gamm (Jun 17, 2013)

HTC Desire HD


----------



## chatian18 (Jun 17, 2013)

Sent from my Z120 using xda premium


----------



## Fmlover (Jun 17, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy i550, my legendary phone


----------



## illr (Jun 17, 2013)

T Mobile G1

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## tandeejay (Jun 17, 2013)

HTC Desire...

Didn't have enough memory, and I hadn't plucked up the courage to flash a custom rom before I upgraded to my current HTC Desire HD.

It recently started just buzzing 7 time when powered on, so I though I'd try and root it and flash a custom ROM

Got as far as trying to re-flash a stock rom to try and get it to work, now it doesn't even power on...cant even get to the boot screen, no lights nothing... oh well.. happy with my DHD


----------



## jubin85 (Jun 17, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Ace... Still have it with me.... Have rooted it and it currently runs JB


----------



## abdul007 (Jun 17, 2013)

My first android mobile phone is xperia neo l


----------



## ajc2892 (Jun 17, 2013)

Motorola Droid X for Verizon!


----------



## chatian18 (Jun 18, 2013)

Lg optimus one was my 1st android phone using stable cyanogenmod .

Sent from my Z120 using xda premium


----------



## kriegschluesser (Jun 18, 2013)

Galaxy S


----------



## albermgar (Jun 18, 2013)

My first android phone: Samsung Galaxy R GT-I9103


----------



## ljubimci (Jun 18, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Spica


----------



## davk50 (Jun 18, 2013)

Sony Xperia arc s.First and only one so far


----------



## leo_ace (Jun 18, 2013)

Galaxy Ace and I still love it ^^

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 19, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Europa

<0)OOO> A wild Weedle appears!
Sent from a Paranoid Nexus 4 with XDA Premium


----------



## GuestK00109 (Jun 19, 2013)

Galaxy S 1, i gave it to my brother and he hates it


----------



## Zawaser (Jun 20, 2013)

Samsung Intercept. Barely enough room for downloading apps, no more than 40mb of RAM free at a time...ah it was horrible...


----------



## juliandsp (Jun 20, 2013)

Galaxy mini 2! aka Jena!


----------



## LouRock (Jun 20, 2013)

HTC Hero


----------



## Ghostis (Jun 20, 2013)

Galaxy s3 after long time with iphones 3-5.

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## GNex_vik (Jun 20, 2013)

Sony X10. Which eventually died after nine months following continuous reboots and  becoming very hot! After that X10 I had nexus, s3, currently using note 2 and like it's king size!

Sent from my SGH-T889V using xda app-developers app


----------



## totemscrotum (Jun 20, 2013)

Huawai u8150


----------



## ironhide602 (Jun 20, 2013)

*ascend*

huawei ascend m860. lol


----------



## ab-samy (Jun 20, 2013)

Mine Galaxy SII GT-i9100  the best phone in his range


----------



## jschur1 (Jun 20, 2013)

HTC explorer


----------



## No1VIPER (Jun 20, 2013)

1st - HTC Hero
2nd - HTC Desire
3rd - HTC Sensation XE
4th - Newman N2 on its way


----------



## skruid (Jun 20, 2013)

OG Motorola droid
Droid 2 globa
Samsung galaxy nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## jbanti (Jun 20, 2013)

Mine is Samsung gt i5510..


----------



## zalukajonet (Jun 20, 2013)

first is SE x8 then x10, later galaxy mini 2, and now my love s2 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## saxenaiway (Jun 20, 2013)

First was Dell XCD 25, ti phone A500, Karbonn A18, Now Micromax A116.

Sent from my I9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Qbika (Jun 20, 2013)

Xperia Arc

Sent from my LT15i using xda app-developers app


----------



## yashraj4848 (Jun 20, 2013)

My first phone was Samsung galaxy ace duos

Sent from my MICROMAX A110 using xda premium


----------



## waxtah (Jun 20, 2013)

My first phone was Acer Liquid Metal S120 which fell into the water, and still alive. Now i use Jiayu G3N.


----------



## Schmouddle (Jun 20, 2013)

My first Android phone was HTC HD2 with WinMobile. 
And it is working with Android ever since.


----------



## stevespens (Jun 21, 2013)

My first android phone was the SGS Captivate. I had it rooted and flashed custom roms. Learned a lot with that phone. Still have it in a box. It's my emergency back up.


----------



## EndInGame (Jun 21, 2013)

xperia play ^^


----------



## Spl4tt (Jun 21, 2013)

My first one was the HTC Magic with android 1.5
Holy **** that was crap. I switched back to winmo after some weeks and sold the magic.


----------



## Rathouse (Jun 21, 2013)

My first Android was HTC Desire. I was very pleased after using an iPhone 3G, which was SO slow. Still have both, though, just in case 

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## jabrif (Jun 21, 2013)

First and still Samsung galaxy S Plus....


----------



## Jensgar (Jun 21, 2013)

Xperia Neo V


----------



## zx2gsxr (Jun 21, 2013)

Mot Droid (original).

I put Trackmaster, a GPS logging app on it, and hit the track.  The phone fell off (my ZX-10R) at the end of the straight (vibration at 14,000 RPM on the 20th or so lap defeated the Velcro...) and went into the dirt.  

I had to go look for it at the end of the day, but other than recharging it it had no issues hitting the dust at 161 MPH (then tumbling to a stop).  I had a cheap hard plastic snap-on case and a screen protector on it.

I deleted the .kmz file over a year ago, or I'd post the last fifty points before it came to rest


----------



## godolphins13 (Jun 21, 2013)

My first one was my Galaxy s3 i-9300. Just got it in January, and it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Miss1337 (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm a late bloomer, I couldn't afford anything until Jan of this year, I had an ancient HTC Touch Pro 2 until then.

My first is an HTC Evo 3D from Virgin.  I'm hoping to get a Nexus 4 or Note 2 at some point in the future, though.


----------



## turbonarici (Jun 22, 2013)

HTC Hero :angel:


----------



## Seppel007 (Jun 22, 2013)

Sony Xperia Neo V. (bought used on ebay)

Still using it with CustomRom since I'm waiting for the "right" smartphone  Maybe the X-Phone will be it....


----------



## semmiii (Jun 22, 2013)

My first Android Phone was a HTC Legend. It was very smart but i killed the Display und the Signal was weak. So i got my Money back. :angel:


----------



## Shin-Gouki (Jun 22, 2013)

Droid X


----------



## Pajar0913 (Jun 23, 2013)

G1

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## mastrowebbetto (Jun 23, 2013)

Galaxy Ace


----------



## mtruchado (Jun 23, 2013)

*Motorola flipout*

As an entry level and for the day where I bought it was good, later i started to hate the motoblur inside, but as I said, for that time was ok.


----------



## ganapathyraman_s (Jun 23, 2013)

My first Android phone was Micromax A75 with which I played a lot .  I have also used Chinese devices (Hipai I9200, ThL W3+, Star B92M).  All of them were MKT Processors.  When I moved to Samsung Galaxy Y, Samsung Galaxy SII and then now on Sony Xperia Ion, I started having more fund enjoying all kinds of Development by this Community and the beautiful ROMs.


----------



## jathusanT (Jun 23, 2013)

The Galaxy Nexus. I loved that phone.


----------



## Julien62340 (Jun 23, 2013)

The first that I test was SGS i9000
The first I got was SGS SCL i9003 

Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9003


----------



## SolemnSinner (Jun 23, 2013)

The Bionic was my first Android.  Prior to that, I was strictly Blackberry.  Glad I made the switch!


----------



## powersimon (Jun 23, 2013)

Galaxy S2.

Inviato dal mio GT-I9100 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Jun 24, 2013)

Motorola i1 on boost mobile

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## seandop (Jun 24, 2013)

mastrowebbetto said:


> Galaxy Ace

Click to collapse



Motorola Droid 2


----------



## dmarco_ (Jun 24, 2013)

LG Optimus V. Hehe

Sent from my SPH-L300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## runbo (Jun 24, 2013)

*First Android phone*

my first android phone is Runbo X5.Using right now,Very good device.


----------



## felixjohan (Jun 24, 2013)

Htc Incredible 2 c:

Sent from my vivow using xda premium


----------



## Zubic10 (Jun 24, 2013)

htc sensation 4g


----------



## Crylite (Jun 24, 2013)

Sony Xperia Pro


----------



## blatadude (Jun 24, 2013)

Samsung Moment. The thing was a tank! My sister chucked it against a wall when she got mad at me and the back fell off, battery popped, and yet not a scratch or ding on it. It was a bit slow, but for its time, it got the job done.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## professor_proton (Jun 24, 2013)

Galaxy y ! 

sent from my super advanced mini fridge


----------



## slash2378 (Jun 24, 2013)

sony xperia mini pro


----------



## NazS! (Jun 25, 2013)

Sony Ericsson Xperia Ray


----------



## pm~ (Jun 25, 2013)

Huawei X3, then G300 and now Nexus 4! ;D


----------



## arragorn_tony (Jun 25, 2013)

HTC legend 

Sent from my Micromax A116 using xda premium


----------



## the_helix (Jun 25, 2013)

I had used my brother's Dell Streak 5 for a week, but couldn't handle its gigantic size. So I got Galaxy S I9000 instead.
So there you go, 1st android device: Samsung Galaxy S I9000.


----------



## dequint (Jun 25, 2013)

Htc ChaCha, really cool phone, touch and type. Only it was a bit slow  

Sent from my HTC using Board Express


----------



## m.garz (Jun 25, 2013)

HTC Hero!  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## imcmahon (Jun 25, 2013)

*Nexus S*

Mine was a Nexus S... and then I immediately proceeded to load on Cyanogenmod


----------



## darkknight1812 (Jun 25, 2013)

My first and only android phone is my Droid Incredible 2. Even though ICS was not released, many thanks to developers that put more life into dying devices. Now my phone is running better than when I first bought it.


----------



## rukol (Jun 25, 2013)

Xperia P, want to try Win 8 phone


----------



## darkknight1812 (Jun 25, 2013)

rukol said:


> Xperia P, want to try Win 8 phone

Click to collapse



I would like to try one just to see, but I think I will stick with android.


----------



## Hpsgill (Jun 25, 2013)

Htc explorer

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Blackest Pain (Jun 25, 2013)

My first phone the OA (original android ). The famous HTC Dream :angel: (T-mobile G1). I loved it and am thinking about getting it again because it STILL getting developments for it. There's actually a JB rom for it lol.


----------



## ReAnimat (Jun 25, 2013)

Galaxy S 9001 - Galaxy Nexus - Nexus4 

Miss my SPlus 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Lukash_Master (Jun 25, 2013)

Motorola Milestone. Great design, solid construction, very comfortable QWERTY keyboard, lacked some more RAM (512 MB would be perfect). Used it for 3 years, switched to Milestone 2.


----------



## 31ken31 (Jun 25, 2013)

Blackest Pain said:


> My first phone the OA (original android ). The famous HTC Dream :angel: (T-mobile G1). I loved it and am thinking about getting it again because it STILL getting developments for it. There's actually a JB rom for it lol.

Click to collapse



HTC dream as well and never left android.. I still have mine and JB runs on it.... But horribly slow..

Sent from my HTC One XL using xda premium


----------



## zenusr (Jun 26, 2013)

Optimus Elite.  I was late to the party.


----------



## beef_supreme (Jun 26, 2013)

Galaxy S2 from an iPhone 3GS. Never looked back.


----------



## shenglimzdavid (Jun 26, 2013)

Mine is the galaxy 5> galaxy S3mini. Didn't find galaxy nexis though...

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## javamonkey (Jun 26, 2013)

HTC One X+, good design, enough memory (1 GB), lot of storage space (64GB).


----------



## celberus (Jun 26, 2013)

anuj.is60 said:


> Mine galaxy ace
> Yours??
> 
> Sent from xda premium-don't forget the thanks button

Click to collapse



Samsung galaxy ace i


----------



## canderoc (Jun 26, 2013)

Droid 2.  It was pretty unpleasant compared to today's choices.


----------



## ZedDedd (Jun 26, 2013)

*Evo 3D*

My first (and as of yet) only android phone is the EVO 3D. I've been pretty happy with it, though I would like to get a new phone this fall.


----------



## MixedBoy8thStreet (Jun 26, 2013)

LG optimus s . I got a epic touch 4g and decided to tinker with the LG. Now the digitizer is shot... You live you learn!

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## droiddddd (Jun 27, 2013)

HTC Wildfire S, hated the low internal memory but had a great build quality.


----------



## Natza09 (Jun 28, 2013)

My first and won't be the last android phone is the Galaxy s4 and im very happy with it coming from an iphone 4s. Just need to get used to the new UI and rooting.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ouya-XD (Jun 28, 2013)

LG Thrill 4G
It's decent, I still love it more than my One VX

Sent from my HTC One VX using xda app-developers app


----------



## stnho (Jun 28, 2013)

htc desire hd.. yeah, its kinda old since its from 2011


----------



## Bessagabriel (Jun 28, 2013)

S3!

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## raviraju11 (Jun 28, 2013)

*mine is none*

I have never used android phone so far, still using basic nokia phone


----------



## greenguggu (Jun 28, 2013)

First galaxy pocket!!..Now a note 2

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## skank77 (Jun 28, 2013)

*First android phone*

Dell Streak 5"


----------



## lm089 (Jun 28, 2013)

First and only one is my HTC DesireZ (aka Vision). Have it since over 2.5 years. Heavy as s***, but still great for its hw keyboard. And there are still some developers bringing out great custom roms. So why should I change?


----------



## the forgotten (Jun 28, 2013)

Droid X. =)
Then I made the horrible mistake of buying a Droid Bionic. *shudder*
Moved on to a GS3 as soon as I could.


----------



## artorelis (Jun 28, 2013)

My first Android smartphone is the SUPERPHONE Samsung Galaxy Note 2. Before this GREAT device I only have Nokia phones such as Nokia E61, Nokia E61i, Nokia E71, and Nokia E72 .

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## tropicana85 (Jun 28, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Note... coming from iphone 3gs... it's like to have a Fiat Panda and then Buy a Lamborghini


----------



## wirya88 (Jun 28, 2013)

Samsung galaxy young,,nice phone

Sent from my LG-P700 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## wscaddie56 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Omnia was first smartphone*

android=Gs1(fascinate)
droid charge
Gs3


----------



## -Falco (Jun 28, 2013)

Galaxy s 4g, s2 then s4 currently

Sent from my Tardis


----------



## R.A.D DROID (Jun 28, 2013)

Samsung galaxy ace s5830i (Don't you dare forget the i at the end...)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iirisa (Jun 28, 2013)

My first and current is LG Optimus Black. 

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Kwisatz89 (Jun 28, 2013)

Acer liquid A1 

Inviato dal mio HTC One X


----------



## pablisman (Jun 28, 2013)

Galaxy mini

Enviado desde mi iOCEAN X7 usando Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## telegdyd (Jun 29, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Spica


----------



## nullvader (Jun 29, 2013)

G1! I didn't want it at the time, but quickly fell in love.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2013)

Motorola i1

Sent from my Evo 3D CDMA using xda premium


----------



## luonchinguoc (Jun 29, 2013)

Motorola MS 2 and it is working well with CM10 as my back-up phone but the battery is bad and it's not easy to find the original battery for this in my country.


----------



## ch4zzy (Jun 29, 2013)

HTC Wildfire S 

Too small screen and too slow CPU, but for the 1st android phone it was great :good:


----------



## Olivier (Jun 29, 2013)

The HTC Wildfire S doesn't run slowly... 

_Gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia™ S mit Tapatalk 4_


----------



## wizardfingers (Jun 29, 2013)

Htc sensation, plus development is still strong I love it, but the battery life was just not working for me. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Yaakov. M (Jun 29, 2013)

My HTC One XL is my first and I'm loving it! 
Got rooted, s-off and running cyanogenmod. However I don't see a reason to spend this kind of money on cell phones... I think my next phone will be one of the cheap Chinese phones with the MTK processors.


----------



## kelvinw273 (Jun 29, 2013)

My first android experience was on a Samsung GS3, and then I bought the S4.


----------



## engmarwan (Jun 30, 2013)

My first is Samsung galaxy sl gt i9003

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TRS_80 (Jun 30, 2013)

GalaxyAce.....love it....best phone for the price and size. Once tweaked, runs awesome.


----------



## LionGreen (Jun 30, 2013)

Htc tattoo  

Sent from my A1-810 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jarbu12 (Jun 30, 2013)

Xperia X8 Shakiraaa , is the best Xperienced Custom Mod  :fingers-crossed:


Sent From My Xperia Neo™ L
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My History Device 
Nokia 8250>>Nokia 7610>>Sony Ericsson k750i>>Sony Ericsson k800i>>Samsung Champ black>>samsung champ Black>>Sony Ericsson K700i(My revolution Downgraded)>>Xperia X8>>SE Xperia Mini>Xperia Neo L Mt25i

My Device
Xperia Neo™ L
Full Rooted
Unlocked Bootloader
[Kernel] Lupus Gingerbread 480p v1
[Custom Rom] Xperia NXT r2


----------



## Underblaze (Jun 30, 2013)

Mine was a motorola atrix 2


----------



## fucitol (Jun 30, 2013)

HTC Magic, it was horribly slow.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 30, 2013)

Jarbu12 said:


> Xperia X8 Shakiraaa , is the best Xperienced Custom Mod  :fingers-crossed:
> 
> 
> Sent From My Xperia Neo™ L
> ...

Click to collapse



That's cool huh :thumbup:

Sent from my Smartphone using Hyperion 8


----------



## sheikylala (Jun 30, 2013)

HTC desire bravo best phone ever

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sprof (Jun 30, 2013)

Optimus V on Virgin
Then....
Atrix 2 on ATT
Galaxy S2 on ATT
One X on ATT

Sent from my One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alkatro (Jul 1, 2013)

Galaxy mini 2


----------



## ADINI1 (Jul 1, 2013)

My first : LG GT540, Xperia X8, HTC Desire, now i have LG L7 

Wysyłane z mojego PMP5570C za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## mani2263 (Jul 1, 2013)

Htc Wildfire S......

Sent from my LG-F160S using xda app-developers app


----------



## bodi524 (Jul 1, 2013)

My first was the Samsung Moment

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shelby168 (Jul 1, 2013)

G1- a few of them

2nd android-

HTC HD2- the way it was meant to be converted to android..


I am surprised that how little on this post did not have the G1 as a 1st android..



Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Bishal Pranto Roy (Jul 2, 2013)

Sony Live.

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium

If I Have Helped You Can You Press
.
.
THANKS BUTTON
.
.
To support Me.


----------



## Galaxyswede (Jul 2, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S2.


----------



## Syah_Rulez (Jul 2, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Y.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## shubham412302 (Jul 2, 2013)

galaxy s plus after nokia 5230

sent from my atrix 2 running miui v5(3.6.28) using xda premiuim


----------



## pepo.k (Jul 2, 2013)

Htc vivo incredible s

Sent from my Incredible S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Andrew Andrax (Jul 2, 2013)

Alcatel one touch 918 single sim. I rooted the following day (aka first blood) and I have never looked back.  Hard bricked it several times but somehow fixed it... Thank God I even installed a ported cyanogenmod 9...best Android day of my life to date... My sister now rocks that awesomely customized phone... Go linux! 

Sent from my BT210 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hydrogen993 (Jul 2, 2013)

huawei u8500


----------



## PeterifficX (Jul 2, 2013)

Droid X.


----------



## wpghtc (Jul 2, 2013)

The HTC Hero!!!

Sent from my GT-N5110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## grim00 (Jul 2, 2013)

Htc Desire! Shame it was short on RAM.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## HackingHacker (Jul 3, 2013)

Lg Optimus V! It was a good phone. Just got it for light gaming and for the android experience.  I never thought i would have rooted it but i did. I then flashed roms, roms and more roms! I bricked it 7 times. I really loved it (still have it but i dont use it.) I got my epic touch 4g and now Im happy: )

Sent From My Military Grade Epic Touch 4g!


----------



## AndreRaptor (Jul 3, 2013)

Galaxy S SCL


----------



## xchampx13 (Jul 3, 2013)

HTC Evo Shift 4G

Sent from my SPH-L720


----------



## duabijitelur (Jul 3, 2013)

my first android phone is GALAXY NEXUS


----------



## williamto797 (Jul 3, 2013)

Galaxy S3, and still 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## fanbogo (Jul 3, 2013)

HTC dream for 250 € hah 

Wysłane z mojego HTC Sensation Z710e za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## tylik_dev (Jul 3, 2013)

HTC One


----------



## synysterstha (Jul 4, 2013)

Xperia neo


----------



## phownage (Jul 4, 2013)

anuj.is60 said:


> Mine galaxy ace
> Yours??
> 
> Sent from xda premium-don't forget the thanks button

Click to collapse



I had the Galaxy A, which was the first Galaxy released. I wasnt paying too much to the release dates.... 1 week after I purchase, the Galaxy S came out LOL!!


----------



## fajol89 (Jul 4, 2013)

My first android phone is galaxy s plus gt-i9001... with the new custom rom is fantastic...


----------



## Satano666 (Jul 4, 2013)

My awesome HTC sensation
love it still after 2 years  powered my a lot of roms


----------



## Will_Xda (Jul 4, 2013)

HTC wildfire (buzz) I remember when it got Cm9 I was going insane haha 

Sent from my HTC Desire X


----------



## Waltology (Jul 4, 2013)

My first Andriod-Device was the HTC Desire, bought 2010.
At that time still without without root and custom ROM, pure stock.


----------



## Nate2 (Jul 4, 2013)

Motorola DroidX. Got it about 3 years ago, and still using it.
Can't switch or I'll lose my unlimited data plan 

Sent from my unrooted DroidX using Tapatalk2


----------



## caiorsiqueira (Jul 4, 2013)

Sony Xperia Pro


----------



## AdisR (Jul 4, 2013)

HTC Magic.. Then S1 .. Then bought a tablet - note 10.1 and now rocking a S4


----------



## yashade2001 (Jul 4, 2013)

Galaxy 5

Galaxy Nexus cihazımdan Tapatalk 4 Beta ile gönderildi


----------



## Ennigma (Jul 4, 2013)

HTC Desire S


----------



## disconnecktie (Jul 4, 2013)

HTC Droid Eris

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lcmax (Jul 5, 2013)

a wm6 phone


----------



## UnrealChrisG (Jul 5, 2013)

My first android phone was a T-mobile G1, I loved the keyboard and trackball on that thing.


----------



## bondishnoob (Jul 5, 2013)

My first PHONE was dat Chinaboss ePhone (i phone 3 clone)

My first android phone is my Ace V (running on Sniperkiller's) Evo X port from Galaxy Y, with Hells Fusion)


Sent from my GT-S5830V using xda app-developers app


----------



## joinsaketonly (Jul 5, 2013)

Mine was huwaei mts

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## dorlan (Jul 6, 2013)

my first phone android was huawei UM840, the best for begins


----------



## Anon5978 (Jul 6, 2013)

HTC Droid Incredible
Used it for years until I finally got this phone and it still works perfectly 

Sent from my Razr HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Cuius (Jul 6, 2013)

Samsung Corby I5005


----------



## Mr Prize (Jul 6, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy y aka GT-S5360


----------



## kendiquest (Jul 6, 2013)

My first android phone is Xperia X8. Android give me wonderful experience because before I'm using UIQ 3.0 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using SJB 5.5


----------



## apache04 (Jul 6, 2013)

galaxy y duos.. dumb phone! but i loved it!

Sent from my Canvas 2 using xda premium


----------



## Waziri (Jul 6, 2013)

My first android phone was the LG Optimus GT 540 ! A bad phone with hardware defect : it died after around one year for all my friends and me as well. But it was the first android that i had so i would say it was fantastatic =P


----------



## herrbert74 (Jul 6, 2013)

Motorola Defy. I loved it and still have it with CyanogenMod 10. Now I have another "rugged" IP57 phone, an Xperia Z.
Actually I became an Android developer after I bought my first phone.


----------



## mattonom (Jul 7, 2013)

*ntohey that*

HTC Droid Incredible. I loved the red and black exterior, but I hated Sense's UI.


----------



## xSilas43 (Jul 7, 2013)

My current phone the HTC One (m7) I'm loving it except experiencing a few bugs on roms which should be ironed out soon. 

Sent from my One using xda app-developers app


----------



## trssho91 (Jul 7, 2013)

Droid Eris, it was amazing in its day.  After many phones and playing for years I now have a s3 and a gnex.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Jul 7, 2013)

Xperia Neo V. There is still no phone in this price range which would give you so many hardware features. But sadly since SEMC became SoMC they dropped software support.


----------



## nolook (Jul 7, 2013)

HTC legend... still really like the design of this phone...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## gyanbhartip (Jul 7, 2013)

Sony Xperia tipo
It was really a nice Phone but had to get a new phone because of its small display and less ram.

Sent from my Micromax A116 using xda premium


----------



## escapist00 (Jul 7, 2013)

Xperia RAY


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jul 7, 2013)

escapist00 said:


> Xperia RAY

Click to collapse



What's your Android Version?

Sent from my Smartphone using Hyperion 8


----------



## Lod-i (Jul 7, 2013)

My first was the HTC Wildfire


----------



## gyanbhartip (Jul 7, 2013)

Sony st21i xperia tipo

Sent from my Micromax A116 using xda premium


----------



## Diablo67 (Jul 7, 2013)

*The OG EVO,best phone ever,in my opinion of course.*


----------



## taimloech (Jul 7, 2013)

ZTE Blade


----------



## loveinthespace (Jul 7, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S2 i9100

Sent from my SHV-E300S/K using xda premium


----------



## Simpoh (Jul 7, 2013)

Mine was a Samsung Moment (SPH-m900), it had a sliding keyboard running on android version 2.2.


----------



## SVENN0 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sony Xperia P

Sent from my LT22i using xda app-developers app


----------



## clapper66 (Jul 10, 2013)

LG Ally was my 1st 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda app-developers app


----------



## teacher006 (Jul 10, 2013)

Moto Ming A1200 although it was Linux not Android - still have it

Samsung Behold 2 - still have it

HTC HD2 - multiple android versions nand and SD card - still have more than 1

iNew i2000 - still have it


----------



## phatmanxxl (Jul 10, 2013)

My first Android phone was the HTC G1


----------



## sarxes (Jul 10, 2013)

My first android phone is this Galaxy S2. Before I used only Symbian.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## corduroy84 (Jul 10, 2013)

This current one is my first.  S2+

Was using Blackberrys all these years.  In my defence, the Berrys were all workplace-issued. 

Sent from my GT-I9105 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tanyagarcia (Jul 10, 2013)

*my first android phone*

Samsung Galaxy for me, I upgraded to Samsung Galaxy 2 last year and haven't changed phones since but before the year's over I gotta have the Galaxy S4 woooot :victory:


----------



## a.affe (Jul 10, 2013)

Mine was a Sony Ericcson Xperia X1. It was a really bad phone. Never again a sony ericcson!


----------



## Olivier (Jul 10, 2013)

Read the title again - it says "Which was your first ANDROID phone?". The Xperia X1 is NOT an Android phone...

Gesendet von meinem LT26i mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DasRooter (Jul 10, 2013)

None other than Google's Nexus One. Loved that phone - still have it.


----------



## 2IVTeam (Jul 11, 2013)

My first android phone was HUAWEI U8655. The first and the worst.


----------



## nikzDHD (Jul 11, 2013)

As my username Desire HD loved it and never looked back since android all the way. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yose_poco (Jul 11, 2013)

mine was huawei iddeos


----------



## Dabolx (Jul 11, 2013)

My first android phone was Samsung Galaxy mini


----------



## abdmid (Jul 11, 2013)

Galaxy s 1 with foryo 2.2 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Redrockr (Jul 11, 2013)

Samsung Intercept! Piece of crap!


----------



## rmuntazir (Jul 12, 2013)

Micromax A75

Sent from my Micromax A116 using xda premium


----------



## ph4ntmzr (Jul 12, 2013)

Sony Ericsson Xperia Ray, still does the job


----------



## jeanmoretto (Jul 12, 2013)

My first Motorola Razr i


----------



## phonedawg (Jul 12, 2013)

*connects ldtrato*

Droid X


----------



## SolidKiwi (Jul 12, 2013)

ThL W8. I bought it when I was in China. I figured it was very cheap for what you get, so I decided to try it out. It's my first smartphone ever, so I'm a little late to the party, lol.


----------



## GooneX (Jul 12, 2013)

Xperia s is my first android phone

Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app


----------



## FelixMG (Jul 12, 2013)

HTC Wildfire S

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## cloud a3 (Jul 13, 2013)

My first is the sony Xperia tipo and I'm still using it lol, until I get more money I will have to use it, 

Sent from my ST21i using xda app-developers app


----------



## huskyT (Jul 13, 2013)

Mine was Nexus S. Now I have a Galaxy S i9000 with root and cm10.1! But Nexus didn't belong to me. My mum's

Sent from my GT-I9000 with cm10.1


----------



## dhrumilshah49 (Jul 13, 2013)

mine was galaxy ace..!!


----------



## Grippy0 (Jul 13, 2013)

HTC Sensation from a few years ago is my first Android, still rocking it :laugh:


----------



## khalisz (Jul 13, 2013)

*My first Android phone*

My first Android is my actually phone, the Xperia GX.
It is right now under JB 4.1.2 and rooted. I'm very satisfied.  :good:


----------



## Mbariah (Jul 13, 2013)

samsung galaxy mini..stll alive and pushing that armv6 architecture..


----------



## buddha.afgano (Jul 13, 2013)

An old *HTC Legend*, bought for 100 € from a friend that switched to iPhone...

It was more than three years ago...:angel:
...I lost it about 2 months ago, while out with my bike.

Now I've got a *Nexus 4* and I'm freaking enjoying it! 

Cheers


----------



## mecheng (Jul 13, 2013)

Tmobile G1

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sn707 (Jul 13, 2013)

I am trying to remember but I can't think of one earlier than the Nexus 1. It was such an amazing phone for the time.


----------



## sidz2393 (Jul 13, 2013)

Samsung galaxy s2


----------



## Firebored (Jul 14, 2013)

*HTC Evo 4G*

Still have it under contract from November 11, didn't know they were "end runs". Don't care. I like my mods for it. S-ON HTC Boot unlock works just fine for me (I had decided to root a week after the OTA for 2.18), now have touch CWM recovery :laugh: (NICE), just flashed a bunch of ROMS and tweaks and decided to go with 4cornerz OC'd Ultimate by Diablo67 with Amarullz data mod and Crossbreeder that idcrisis put up. 

Took some work to get the ROM to stick at first (kept boot looping, so I just kept wiping, then reinstalling it and it finally booted ), looking forward to the new version with updated radio. I had read when I downloaded it there wasn't going to be any more support for it. Glad to see so many developers still working on this "old" phone model.

The only thing I want now for it? Get rid of the HTC splash screen!


----------



## D4oidz3r (Jul 14, 2013)

*My First*

Started my Android usage with the original HTC EVO.


----------



## taintstick666 (Jul 15, 2013)

I was a little late to the party, got stationed in Germany during the android boom and was using a prepay. Once I got back stateside I jumped on the HTC onex then got the S3 on release day and have been in love ever since

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda premium


----------



## Goraira (Jul 15, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy mini (GT-S5570). It's the one I'm using still, I'm waiting for a THL W100 to come...


----------



## nviz22 (Jul 15, 2013)

HTC G1/Dream. Been on Android since its infancy.


----------



## Ryanrioz (Jul 15, 2013)

1st, HTC Incredible S  

Send My LT-21 and GT-S5360 to xda


----------



## sventz (Jul 15, 2013)

mine was/is lg optimus 2x (p990)


----------



## faisal22 (Jul 15, 2013)

the Nexus One :laugh:


----------



## topiratiko (Jul 16, 2013)

I wanted the N1 BAD....how was it?

Samsung Galaxy SII I777
CyanogenMod 10.1 7/15/13/AOCP ICEE
Boost 2.34 Kernel


----------



## iamjsed (Jul 16, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Spica (cupcake)


----------



## narutonish (Jul 16, 2013)

HTC sensation 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## suzumiyaharuhide (Jul 16, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy SII (2.3.4)

now use Galaxy SIII(4.1.2)

galaxy series is use to easy.


----------



## AmrAllam7 (Jul 16, 2013)

My first phone and still 
LG L7

Sent from my LG-P700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Rimsss (Jul 16, 2013)

Samsung galaxy 5

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mark2dp (Jul 16, 2013)

Acer Liquid with Android 1.6

Now I've a fantastic Nexus 4


----------



## alicepattinson (Jul 16, 2013)

Which came first, the Galaxy Young or Galaxy Mini? confused. hehehe


----------



## nchmoka (Jul 16, 2013)

Mine galaxy gts5570

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## grikukan (Jul 16, 2013)

galaxy pocket(2.3.6)


----------



## bigfdaddy2 (Jul 16, 2013)

HTC hd2

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## irefutabil (Jul 16, 2013)

Xperia ARC s


----------



## rfcandy (Jul 16, 2013)

My first android phone is Vodaphone Smart II, which is my current phone  Yup, I'm a newbie, I got it one month ago, but yet I managed to root, modify and flash custom ROM, hehe, fast learning


----------



## gabo_e30 (Jul 16, 2013)

Motorola Backflip 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BlueBerryNinjaX (Jul 17, 2013)

Galaxy Nexus. It finally brought me over from iOS. 

Sent from my SGH-I317 using xda app-developers app


----------



## stopcallin (Jul 19, 2013)

Motorola Defy


----------



## pairdime (Jul 20, 2013)

Droid 1 was my first, still works fine, although I have retired it.


----------



## clank201 (Jul 20, 2013)

Droid RAZR, mow with an Xperia T


----------



## melkis (Jul 20, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Ace what a great phone, before it was a LG viewty smart the os was very buggy


----------



## cuseme (Jul 20, 2013)

The original Droid! Man I loved that phone! GPS on a phone :thumbup:
I remeber rooting that thing and ovrrclocking it to 1.2 ghz...damn im suprised it didnt fry!
Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda premium


----------



## stevecarell1 (Jul 20, 2013)

mine was htc explorer


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jul 20, 2013)

Someone want to trade Nexus 4 for my  Galaxy Y please? 

Sent from my Smartphone using Hyperion 8


----------



## Lt.Win (Jul 20, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Someone want to trade Nexus 4 for my  Galaxy Y please?
> 
> Sent from my Smartphone using Hyperion 8

Click to collapse



This is not the place for it. XDA strictly disallows Selling / Buying / Trading. You have Swappa for that. Do not post this again.

Sent from my Nexus 4 powered by Android 4.3


----------



## neverbeenfrustrated (Jul 20, 2013)

Samsung galaxy s 4 has been my first android phone and I'm really loving it)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kodiak211 (Jul 20, 2013)

1st Android phone "Motorola i1" for boost mobile, running Android 1.5... The phone sucked... 5 months after sold it on craigslist, and got the LG Optimus V on virgin mobile running Android 2.1... Had that for a year... After that GS2 Epic 4G touch running Android 2.3, 4.0, 4.1... Still using it... Ready for something new...

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## CatZephyr (Jul 20, 2013)

My first Android phone is Micromax Canvas HD


----------



## Kinemi (Jul 20, 2013)

LG P880, the one i'm currently holding


----------



## patra09 (Jul 20, 2013)

x10 mini :good:


----------



## snrama (Jul 20, 2013)

Dell XCD35

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## Crauze (Jul 20, 2013)

Mine was the Galaxy S3 but upgraded it to the S4 when it came out


----------



## aiyaoyao (Jul 21, 2013)

G2


----------



## abdel12345 (Jul 21, 2013)

I posted here already but I realized  that the one I posted was my second. My first was Motorola devour. Only good thing about it was the sliding out keyboard

Sent from my Xperia Play (r800x)


----------



## M.Ray (Jul 21, 2013)

I recently got my first: Huawei Y300 - cheap and good battery life


----------



## Goofy9020 (Jul 21, 2013)

My first Android Phone was the Samsung Galaxy S


----------



## civikakias (Jul 21, 2013)

My fist android phone was the samsung galaxy s plus (i9001) and still is! :silly:


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 21, 2013)

Xperia mini st15i

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## MysiKozisek (Jul 21, 2013)

Galaxy SII

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mister.tutu (Jul 21, 2013)

Galaxy S1


----------



## Rambo87 (Jul 21, 2013)

HTC dream

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## frogie (Jul 21, 2013)

Samsung mini 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Mokresh (Jul 22, 2013)

first android phone was Moto Droid X2!


----------



## JodyBreeze901 (Jul 22, 2013)

Mine was the Samsung Galaxy Prevail for Boost Mobile


----------



## Gordon S Valentine (Jul 22, 2013)

axioo picopad gea


----------



## TMul.xt (Jul 22, 2013)

XT912 still chugging along. 

Sent from my XT912 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Alkyl (Jul 22, 2013)

T-mobile G1, loved that phone, was sad that the trackball mostly stopped working and that it was cut from official updates so soon


----------



## jimchee (Jul 23, 2013)

Motorola DROID the 1st droid

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## onizukao (Jul 23, 2013)

Lg optimus one p500.
When lg was LG! 

Inviato dal mio ZTE V987 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## BEingNiCK (Jul 24, 2013)

Nokia 2600 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## Baraka1only (Jul 24, 2013)

Mine was a samsung galaxy the very first one, i wish i still had it though


----------



## vivek_p08 (Jul 24, 2013)

LG p 350... optimus me.. 

Sent from my LG-P350 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vizhigal (Jul 24, 2013)

HTC Desire V


----------



## GianPacayra (Jul 24, 2013)

LG. I forgot what model lol


----------



## drananda (Jul 24, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S+, pretty good for a start


----------



## DarkStryder (Jul 24, 2013)

Galaxy mini and it was quite good at the time


sent from galaxy tab 2 running android 4.2.2


----------



## md1982 (Jul 28, 2013)

Rest in peace x8 e15i had loads of fun with it

Sent from my ST18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrjraider (Jul 28, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S plus. Still in use since my contract ends in 6 months..


----------



## stensch (Jul 28, 2013)

HTC Desire. Bought it when it was top notch. Still use it...


----------



## eitucatsuj (Jul 28, 2013)

*LG Ally*

LG Ally, not a bad phone for its time, I was able to get ICS running on it, but it lags bad


----------



## mohammad ahamad (Jul 29, 2013)

*samsung gx note 2*



anuj.is60 said:


> Mine galaxy ace
> Yours??
> 
> Sent from xda premium-don't forget the thanks button

Click to collapse



samsung gx note 2,wonderful mobile


----------



## sifuz (Jul 29, 2013)

galaxy nexus would be my first


----------



## ozzy lion (Jul 29, 2013)

HTC HD2

It wasn't even an Android phone when I got it as it shipped with winmo 6.5

It also had WP7 on it for a couple of weeks.


----------



## coolsurya20 (Jul 29, 2013)

Galaxy note 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shinz14 (Jul 30, 2013)

S3


----------



## Aspenglade (Jul 30, 2013)

GTI9100 - Still my current phone and love the thing


----------



## theregkid (Jul 30, 2013)

HTC Aria. Loved that phone


----------



## andrewk7750 (Jul 30, 2013)

Htc droid incredible (og) went through many others now i'm onto 6th android phone my galaxy nexus <3

Sent from my Toro using xda premium


----------



## imfromwales (Jul 30, 2013)

Good old SGS 1 (GT-I9000 that is). The phone that started the revolution!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bkman08 (Jul 30, 2013)

HTC Vivid, way better then iPhone 

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## minato008 (Jul 30, 2013)

HTC Evo
The original one.


----------



## mrdoug (Jul 30, 2013)

Pantech burst... Also my current. 

Sent from my TRS-80


----------



## johnmain (Jul 31, 2013)

nexus 4

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## JasoX (Jul 31, 2013)

HTE Tattoo - worst phone ever.

Sent from my STB7012 using xda app-developers app


----------



## muchlist (Jul 31, 2013)

galaxy ace would be my first. very lag when playing hd game 

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda premium


----------



## Aakashtitli (Jul 31, 2013)

Galaxy y duos!,running gijv2


----------



## yevar (Jul 31, 2013)

*OG Droid*

I had an original Motorola Droid on Verizon, that was very quickly rooted!


----------



## Spotja (Jul 31, 2013)

Motorola Defy MB525. I like the dev community behind this device. The damn thing just received CM10.2 Nightlies by Quarx. Mind you the bootloader is unlockable.

Sent from my LT25i using xda app-developers app


----------



## vikraminside (Jul 31, 2013)

SGY I have two single sim mobiles. One for office one for xda damage control 

Pressing THANKS easier than typing.
Sent from s5360 GB DDMD1 rooted stock.


----------



## fyska (Jul 31, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S!! And 3 years later I'm still using it. Best £350 I ever spent


----------



## nizmoboy98 (Jul 31, 2013)

Mines was HTC droid eris when it first came out . loved it, I didn't root it back then didn't know what root was . but I loved that little phone 

Sent from my LG-P930 using xda app-developers app


----------



## yash.khatri3297 (Aug 4, 2013)

*Mine was*

Mine was the LG thrive P506 from at&t nice phone now almost bricked cant do anything except call msg and whatsapp SD card doesn't read even in recovery


----------



## plznote (Aug 4, 2013)

Motorola Droid OG.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## FatalityBE (Aug 4, 2013)

This is my first android phone (xperia ray) and I really like it. Great price/quality, compact, nice screen.

Sent from my Xperia Ray using xda app-developers app


----------



## kinetix118 (Aug 5, 2013)

HTC Desire Bravo running GB.

Still using it but now its rooted, S-off and running custom JB ROM.

-kinetix118


----------



## Jishnu Sur™ (Aug 5, 2013)

Lg Optimus 2X 

Sent from mobile


----------



## rog_star (Aug 5, 2013)

My 1st android device was a ZTE Blade running Eclair.


----------



## mak878 (Aug 5, 2013)

Xperia u 

Sent from my Xperia U using xda app-developers app


----------



## kdog1202 (Aug 5, 2013)

HTC g1 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hittu2010 (Aug 5, 2013)

anuj.is60 said:


> Mine galaxy ace
> Yours??
> 
> Sent from xda premium-don't forget the thanks button

Click to collapse



I have iris 501. i bought ia a couple of months ago and I love it


----------



## mr.bepe (Aug 5, 2013)

boston orange
is there anybody know this phone? hehehe


----------



## rog_star (Aug 5, 2013)

mr.bepe said:


> boston orange
> is there anybody know this phone? hehehe

Click to collapse



As far as I can remeber it is a Gigabyte Phone sold by Orange in 2010


----------



## Olivier (Aug 5, 2013)

My Orange Boston is still running with CM7.2 as an MP3 Player. 

Envoyé depuis mon ONDA MID en utilisant Tapatalk 4


----------



## sunlightweather (Aug 6, 2013)

djolivier said:


> My Orange Boston is still running with CM7.2 as an MP3 Player.
> 
> Envoyé depuis mon ONDA MID en utilisant Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Sony Ericsson Xperia X10


----------



## Enmitix (Aug 6, 2013)

Galaxy S Captivate


----------



## mukeshc15 (Aug 6, 2013)

Samsung galaxy grand 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## rex28818 (Aug 6, 2013)

HCL ME U1..


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 6, 2013)

mine is sgy gt s5360. accidentally bought it, having second tought to reselling it. but after i found out xda have lotZ of custom rom+ mod for it, i think its destiny/4the best 1st experience on android, this will be a good reference to buy next high end android phone


----------



## xhahzl (Aug 6, 2013)

samsung galaxy s3


----------



## quattroginger (Aug 6, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy s4. just got it 3 days ago. bye bye iphone5


----------



## caveman102 (Aug 6, 2013)

I been at xda since i cant even recall like 2005 or something i started here with when only windows phone was the only smart phones i started with the famous Shadow for tmo then next step was HD2 with android still have it and it still the best HD2 FOREVER

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## Felipe Bruto (Aug 6, 2013)

motorola milestone 2


----------



## euf1992 (Aug 6, 2013)

I think it was called a Galaxy 5 . A little one


----------



## xhahzl (Aug 6, 2013)

samsung galaxy s3


----------



## intrudar (Aug 6, 2013)

Sony Ericsson Xperia Ray 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Metalor (Aug 6, 2013)

My first android phone is Motorola Droid 2 Global and it is still on the move


----------



## plancoet (Aug 6, 2013)

SONY Xperia U :good:


----------



## wowrainyman (Aug 6, 2013)

Motorola xoom

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## abdel12345 (Aug 6, 2013)

wowrainyman said:


> Motorola xoom
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Im pretty sure thats a tablet

Sent from my LG-P970g


----------



## adduncan (Aug 6, 2013)

Sony Ericsson Xperia X10i 

Pretty good phone, just a shame that the updates were always ridiculously late


----------



## Kestlerify (Aug 7, 2013)

Mine was broken i9000 which I fixed


----------



## mike28 (Aug 7, 2013)

LG optimus m metropcs 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zaphead (Aug 7, 2013)

nightfire37 said:


> my first wasn't a phone. more like a portable media player. the galaxy player 5. such an awesome mini tablet. shame that samsung never decided to do anything to it. Now my 1st phone is the device I'm using to write this.
> 
> sent from my rooted Pantech Burst running ICS using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I have the Galaxy Player 5.0 too


----------



## Jessica18 (Aug 7, 2013)

I most want to buy HTC One, but too expensive, Finally I bought THL W100.:laugh:


----------



## xtrustkillx (Aug 7, 2013)

Samsung galaxy i5700. 

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## levior (Aug 7, 2013)

SEX10i 

Sent from my C6603 using xda premium


----------



## luosuja (Aug 7, 2013)

My current HTC One is also my first Android.


----------



## anders8 (Aug 7, 2013)

The original DROID!

Found it just the other day... it's still kicking! 

Now, what do I need a mini-tablet for????


----------



## Wizzy_121 (Aug 7, 2013)

Lg Optimus 1, was good for that time. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## warwagon86 (Aug 7, 2013)

I was an apple lover until I got the galaxy s2! Gave my iphone to my folks so they could message my sister for free with imessage abroad! And the rest was history! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ajaisreekumar (Aug 7, 2013)

Samsung galaxy SL i9003.

Sent from my GT-I9003 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fayraz (Aug 7, 2013)

Had the iPhone 3G until recently when I got my Nexus 4.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lolerpro8 (Aug 7, 2013)

Nexus 4 
Too bad it died


----------



## wowrainyman (Aug 7, 2013)

abdel12345 said:


> Im pretty sure thats a tablet
> 
> Sent from my LG-P970g

Click to collapse



but u can se it like a phone!!!! i'm sure


----------



## Deleted member 3343760 (Aug 8, 2013)

droid 1...and its got jellybeans


----------



## Jayrod76 (Aug 8, 2013)

bamafan39 said:


> droid 1...and its got jellybeans

Click to collapse



Bionic


----------



## Deleted member 3343760 (Aug 8, 2013)

*throughqemseew*



Jayrod76 said:


> Bionic

Click to collapse



bionic was your first jay?


----------



## Jayrod76 (Aug 8, 2013)

bamafan39 said:


> bionic was your first jay?

Click to collapse



Yup. I was late to the party.

Sent from my Platyraptor extreme ultra maxxxx 4gLTE/GSM/ABC/123 Nick Knack Pattywack Ermegherd GED, MD,RNA,DNA,YMCA Edition S4! Via the 4th dimension....NOW RUNNING ECLIPSE


----------



## Deleted member 3343760 (Aug 8, 2013)

*toolpsbota*

lol


----------



## huckjam (Aug 8, 2013)

Had lots of tabs but only got my first android phone this year nexus 4


----------



## lox630 (Aug 8, 2013)

the note



anuj.is60 said:


> Mine galaxy ace
> Yours??
> 
> Sent from xda premium-don't forget the thanks button

Click to collapse


----------



## 1c3_5n0w (Aug 8, 2013)

Xperia Play

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## gsar (Aug 8, 2013)

Galaxy S4, I just recently weaned myself from the Apple juice (iPhone user since '08).  Couldn't be happier now.


----------



## ashanub (Aug 8, 2013)

Samsung galaxy S.. still got it running jellybean 4.2:laugh:


----------



## Nishchhal (Aug 8, 2013)

Galaxy s3 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## pradeeppk (Aug 9, 2013)

Samsung galaxy spica. Android 1.6 
Now running custom 2.1

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## siryusx (Aug 9, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S Gt-I9000

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## slette (Aug 9, 2013)

Galaxy S2 ... i love it!


----------



## Mavve (Aug 9, 2013)

HTC Desire, got it on the realese day. Really loved that phone.


Skickat från min HTC Flyer P512 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevids (Aug 9, 2013)

A wonderfull Sony Xperia Arc S

Inviato dal mio GT-N7100 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## striked0wn (Aug 9, 2013)

Galaxy S. Running good old cm7..


----------



## Mofedog (Aug 9, 2013)

motorola razr hd xt925 started off on 4.1.2 and never going back to apple...


----------



## jimmycalhoun (Aug 9, 2013)

HTC Evo OG, I came in late.


----------



## xcanyonx (Aug 9, 2013)

SGS3! lovin it still


----------



## andreascig (Aug 9, 2013)

HTC desire bravo on froyo 2.2 and still alive 2.5 years later with latest 4.2.2 JB flashed. Just can't replace it 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 9, 2013)

HTC Hero (CDMA) with Android Cupcake 1.5.


----------



## WindMeUp (Aug 9, 2013)

*First Android Phone*

My first android phone was the Motorola Droid 1... I still have it in the basement.

I also had the HTC Droid Eris, HTC Nexus One, HTC Droid Incredible, Samsung Galaxy Note (N7000), and now finally the HTC One.

There were also a couple of iPhones mixed in there (shhh... had to try them)... listed out like this, I feel like I upgrade far too often.


----------



## stayRooted (Aug 9, 2013)

DROID incredible 

Sent from My S4 in BEASTMODE


----------



## crushe (Aug 10, 2013)

For the first time in my life I'm using an android device (Galaxy s4)... Dunno why I never cared about android, but now i'm sticking with it!


----------



## tinyb0b (Aug 10, 2013)

crushe said:


> For the first time in my life I'm using an android device (Galaxy s4)... Dunno why I never cared about android, but now i'm sticking with it!

Click to collapse



good job going to android.:highfive:
my first phone was Xperia x10 mini pro (i still change it alot)


----------



## czt (Aug 10, 2013)

Galaxy Nexus GSM with ICS 4.0.4.
Best design in Nexus series so far.


----------



## Xenozs (Aug 10, 2013)

Ace s5830i.


----------



## MikeNaples (Aug 10, 2013)

*DROID Razr slide out*

I love my GS4


----------



## Sanjay (Aug 10, 2013)

Karbonn a1


----------



## DonPuri (Aug 10, 2013)

Sony Xperia X10 (I still have it)

Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app


----------



## cacofonix3 (Aug 10, 2013)

Alcatel 890D, then moved to Lenovo A750, then A820, A830, ZTE V967S...

Sent from my JY-G4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Roboburr (Aug 10, 2013)

My first was s1 then I lost it and had a slow HTC legend.  Now I'm on s4  

Sent from my GT-I9505G using xda premium


----------



## LoneWanderer896 (Aug 10, 2013)

Huawei X5

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rock elite (Aug 10, 2013)

Lg optimus 2x. After galaxy s2-gnexus-galaxy s3-gs4 now

Samsung Galaxy S4 with Tapatalk


----------



## early_riser (Aug 11, 2013)

Samsung Intercept. I'm cheap and on Virgin Mobile... The screen would move a good 3-4 seconds after each swipe.


----------



## REDFOCZ (Aug 11, 2013)

My first official was the HTC hero CDMA on Sprint, but I ran Android on my old HTC Vogue 6900 Windows mobile.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Nabraham (Aug 11, 2013)

Droid Eris on day one with Verizon!!

Should have got the OG Droid instead....


----------



## Mufasax (Aug 11, 2013)

HTC One X

Samsung S4 AT&T on CM10.2 with IR Support


----------



## nmur (Aug 11, 2013)

*eruiTec Caesarea*

SGS1 > THC One X


----------



## Ace42 (Aug 11, 2013)

HTC G1. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## solaris2k (Aug 11, 2013)

I actually admit I was a huge Android hater before I finally broke down and tried it.  I got a GS3 for my girl's son for xmas and he ended up breaking the screen.  I had it replaced at Best Buy and she punished him by taking the phone away for a month so I got to use it for that time.  Seems like a long time but that's because he ended up breaking the loaner from BB also.  I ended up loving the OS and customization features I was hooked after that lol.  I bought a HTC One X+ for myself!   I've used iPhones since they first came out and after a few years switched to a Lumia 920 just because I was still a hater at the time.  I'm really glad I got to try that GS3 out or I'd have never known the cool factor Android has to offer


----------



## nainaabd (Aug 11, 2013)

Samsung galaxy wonder gti8150.
Bought it after my iphone was stolen .
Never regret it and no turning back to
IOS . 

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda premium


----------



## Starli57 (Aug 12, 2013)

I've Sony Xperia Acro S and it's my first android


----------



## astr0ng (Aug 12, 2013)

Came from 3 different iphones to a Droid X back in like 07, and it was the best decision of my life.


----------



## Stefano23ps (Aug 12, 2013)

The galaxy mini 2 that I'm actually using 

Inviato dal mio GT-S6500 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## headbon3 (Aug 12, 2013)

*1st android phone*



anuj.is60 said:


> Mine galaxy ace
> Yours??
> 
> Sent from xda premium-don't forget the thanks button

Click to collapse





-- Sony Ericsson Xperia MINI.


----------



## bmwkeith (Aug 12, 2013)

LG Optimus V

Sent from my One using xda app-developers app


----------



## zedmk2 (Aug 12, 2013)

Droid Eris from a free verizon thing. Man that phone sucked lol. But it was a nice introduction to come...


----------



## AGUZE (Aug 12, 2013)

*ma first android phone*

ma first android phone is samsung galaxy s2. being my first contact with android, its given me a good experience especially haven tried numerous custom roms. currently running 4.1.2 n waiting for 4.2.:laugh:


----------



## EclipseGT (Aug 13, 2013)

Droid incredible here

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using xda premium


----------



## jeffy8605 (Aug 13, 2013)

HTC thunderbolt ! I'm late to the group. But not the latest ha on my 3rd android which is galaxy s4

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droid_Power (Aug 13, 2013)

An HTC Explorer with Gingerbread 2.3.5.  Still works like a charm!


----------



## Ca110 (Aug 13, 2013)

Wrong post sry

Inviato dal mio YP-GS1 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## El_Dark (Aug 13, 2013)

The (in)famous Galaxy Ace-i (note the "i")


----------



## papafizzle (Aug 13, 2013)

*Thunderbolt*

My first was a thunderbolt.  Was crap!


----------



## oze_ (Aug 13, 2013)

My first android was galaxy s i9000, and i still using it


----------



## FVSantbrink (Aug 14, 2013)

My first Android powered device was the Samsung Galaxy SIII SGH-I747 in Marble White.


----------



## testdoank123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sony Live With Walkman (WT19i)


----------



## end701d (Aug 14, 2013)

*socidse distance*

Samsung Gion was my first droid. small and cheap and perfect to meet the wold of droids. was rooted and customized well


----------



## wrapperNo1 (Aug 14, 2013)

My first was Galaxy 5 (i5503) and I still have it at home, can't let go of it lol!
I then bought 
- Galaxy Gio (S5660)
- Galaxy R (i9103)
- Galaxy S3 (i9300) Current -> Running CM10.2 FTW!!!


----------



## Galaxy Tab user (Aug 14, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Mini was my first android phone.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pao (Aug 14, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S, it's like I destroyed that poor phone with games\overclocking\benchmarking


----------



## tdpeek3 (Aug 14, 2013)

I bought both the GS3 and HTC One X.  The GS3 one out for the external storage, although, I hate the pentile AMOLED screens.  They just aren't as crisp.


----------



## Maxkoe (Aug 14, 2013)

First android phone? HTC Thunderbolt.  what a terrible choice that was...


----------



## RicoRehn (Aug 14, 2013)

Xperia Arc! 

Sent from my LT15i using xda app-developers app


----------



## AndresC (Aug 15, 2013)

HTC G1.  Kind of miss the physical keyboard.  Phone was heavy as hell looking back now.


----------



## kankanmeli (Aug 15, 2013)

*awesome 1st phone*

mine is a celkon A200, lovely phone. It's an absolute bang for buck handset.


----------



## Robert036 (Aug 15, 2013)

My first android phone is THL W100.


----------



## geekygrl (Aug 15, 2013)

HTC Dream/G1.... Back in donut days lol 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jayc137 (Aug 15, 2013)

LG Optimus One P500
Father gave it to me 
Now bought Galaxy Grand 
Still have the old phone though (waiting to taste CM10.2 )

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## 5starprototype (Aug 16, 2013)

galaxy y

---------- Post added at 11:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------

galaxy y


----------



## Aqrin (Aug 16, 2013)

Galaxy S Advance.


----------



## bluesn0w (Aug 17, 2013)

Oppo R8113 I want upgrade it to htc sensation.

Sent from my R8113 using xda premium


----------



## Aeolusify (Aug 17, 2013)

Lg Optimus One P500 . That's my first rooted android phone too.  Have been using it for 2 years until i changed my phone to Xperia P , then the screen cracked on to iPhone 5 .


----------



## zoarquenix (Aug 17, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S3 is my first android smartphone!


----------



## vwmaniacx (Aug 17, 2013)

Atrix 4g

Sent from my HTC One..amazing piece of "mines better"


----------



## willg_smith (Aug 17, 2013)

Samsung Fascinate... lord, it was such a terrible phone. 

- Sent from my Jellybeaned Note 2


----------



## SA3DX (Aug 17, 2013)

Haewui Ideos U8150


----------



## guidoiann69 (Aug 17, 2013)

my first android smartphone htc desire hd.

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## LeeThargic (Aug 17, 2013)

HTC One S. even though it is now dwarfed by newer phones in terms of power it still remains a very undervalued phone.

resisted the temptation to get an android phone for so long due to having blackberry from work.


----------



## gaka01 (Aug 17, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S Plus (GT-9001) Hope to do an upgrade soon  Thinking about an s3 since the s4 is kinda out of my funds limit.


----------



## blocknot.es (Aug 17, 2013)

HTC Dream G1


----------



## Divnain (Aug 18, 2013)

Ist One was Samsung Galaxy Y


----------



## CopernicoXDA (Aug 18, 2013)

LG Optimus V. I still have it too.


----------



## kaibu (Aug 18, 2013)

*first android phone...*

My first android phone was the Sprint Galaxy S Epic 4G.  It still makes a nice little PDA, with the slide out keyboard.  Too bulky to carry around for everyday use though.


----------



## musicoloco (Aug 18, 2013)

My first android phone was HTC tattoo 4 years ago
Enviado desde mi ZTE V967S usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 18, 2013)

*LG Optimus V*

My first android phone was and still is the LG Optimus V.  Had this phone for two years now.


----------



## KillerMCB (Aug 19, 2013)

My first Android was the Samsung Galaxy Spica


----------



## rixbeck68 (Aug 19, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Apollo


----------



## birdy3636 (Aug 21, 2013)

My first android phone was the droid 2


----------



## hellbat (Aug 22, 2013)

Mine was LG Optimus One (LG P500)


----------



## SlimWadey (Aug 22, 2013)

My first was the OG Droid, then the Droid X, now I'm rocking an HTC One.


----------



## s8freak (Aug 22, 2013)

HTC Aria 

"I drive a Dodge Stratus!"
Sent from my rockin ATT S4


----------



## Bostich (Aug 22, 2013)

HTC One V, my 1.st android. After one week find out what means root and rooted


----------



## tharkun2 (Aug 23, 2013)

My first was Sony Xperia X10 Mini Pro, I love it so much, it was a very good phone (rooted and with custom ROM), but it was stolen...


----------



## lonestrider (Aug 23, 2013)

Galaxy Mini.
It's a good phone. Small, lag, slow, but with a lot of custom roms development.
I dropped it a few times but no scratch at all. Very strong phone.
The back button doesn't work anymore, so I sell this device and change to Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## conan1600 (Aug 23, 2013)

HTC Hero. A gigantic 500 MHz CPU monster rocking android


----------



## dennysu (Aug 23, 2013)

*frowning reeaso*

THL W8 but it is a little bit different from a custom spec. It is MTK6589t (1.5GHZ) with 1G/16G RAM/ROM, but the resolution is 1280 * 720 only. I think it is a modification variety of W8.


----------



## timkrins (Aug 23, 2013)

First phone was the Samsung Galaxy S, but that was after I bought my Nexus 7.
I needed a break from the iPhone!


----------



## soybi (Aug 23, 2013)

Xperia neo v

*soybi™*


----------



## dongvnpt (Aug 23, 2013)

Nexus 4 or galaxy s4

Gửi từ GT-I9500 của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk 2


----------



## syl2us (Aug 24, 2013)

Original HTC Evo


----------



## UncleDan (Aug 24, 2013)

Motorola Defy+ is still my phone.

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fruizmelo (Aug 24, 2013)

HTC sensation

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## raine0324 (Aug 24, 2013)

Galaxy pocket.


----------



## TurkiFawaz (Aug 24, 2013)

Galaxy NoteII


----------



## Soobin (Aug 24, 2013)

Moto Glam

If I have enough patient, X1 could be my first android machine.


----------



## Chzo90 (Aug 24, 2013)

HTC Desire hd

Inviato dal mio GT-i9100 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## AllanSim (Aug 24, 2013)

Viewsonic Viewpad 7".  This was a tablet that could also take a SIM card for phone calls.  I believe it came with android 2.2.  Still use it! (with an overclocked custom ROM)


----------



## sshuter (Aug 24, 2013)

Xperia P


----------



## udakar (Aug 24, 2013)

U8160 Huewai


----------



## sacredcrow (Aug 25, 2013)

mine is WT19 and still using it


----------



## bbradf44 (Aug 25, 2013)

Motorola triumph up until just a few months ago when I switched to galaxy s2 4g 

Sent from my SPH-D710VMUB using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tj426 (Aug 25, 2013)

Sony Ericsson LWW....this is my 1st and only android phone...
 still using it...


----------



## leanix (Aug 26, 2013)

LG Optimus One, great value smartphone. Now I have an Atrix HD. Happy with it and Android in general.

Enviado desde mi MB886 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## elidog1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Droid X. Still have it running the Wiz's MIUI and use it as a personal media device. Thing just wont die.

Bourbon is our friend


----------



## mozz093 (Aug 26, 2013)

My First was HTC Wildfire, but i didn't used it longtime!!

After I had Galaxy Pocket (really first)

After I had HTC Wildfire S

...            Galaxy Music Duos (GT-S6012)

...            Xperia Tipo Dual

And I actually have Xperia Mini


----------



## Free Radical (Aug 26, 2013)

Orange San Francisco
My current phone is Spice Mi410. A rebranded variant of the Huawei Ideos X6.
It came with Froyo!


----------



## fujcru (Aug 27, 2013)

Galaxy Nexus the had trouble in my area on Verizon. Was replaced with a Droid Razr Maxx which I still use. Started with Gingerbread, Verizon has it upgraded to JB 4.1.2 and the excellent developers have ROM's sporting JB 4.3. Yea!


----------



## hgropelli (Aug 27, 2013)

my first was a xperia e dual


----------



## guspeed (Aug 27, 2013)

Motorola i1


----------



## merlise (Aug 27, 2013)

HTC Aria :3

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## aseeme555076 (Aug 27, 2013)

Xperia U st25i


----------



## Mr.Jay (Aug 27, 2013)

HTC Wildfire 

HTC Desire X || Android 4.1.2 || mySENSEdx+ RC 3.0


----------



## Mordec13 (Aug 27, 2013)

My first android phone is still the phone the phone that I use.
It's an HTC Incredible S.


----------



## Rebekka_Sun (Aug 27, 2013)

Xperia ion

Sent from my LT28h using xda app-developers app


----------



## xenkato (Aug 27, 2013)

HTC HERO white


----------



## ehartwell (Aug 28, 2013)

Google Nexus One, direct from Google at the first Android developer event I went to. Still being used by my son (with grumbles about the speed).


----------



## hexanite (Aug 28, 2013)

Lg g2x. Very nice

Sent from my One using xda app-developers app


----------



## sergiotucano (Aug 28, 2013)

My first... galaxy Y and then motorola XT-390 and now... Ace 2. :good:


----------



## artofghost (Aug 28, 2013)

Samsung infuse 4G


----------



## obscuresword (Aug 28, 2013)

Never had an android phone yet lol. 
Sent from my YP-G1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sp_kimji (Aug 28, 2013)

Htc wildfire (buzz)


----------



## knutsen_93 (Aug 28, 2013)

My first android phone was a Samsung Galaxy Spica. Then a SGS and now i have a SGS3 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## knightron (Aug 28, 2013)

Don't know if it counts, but it'd be the HTC Leo. If that phone doesn't count, then it'd be the Xperia Play.


----------



## malayboyz (Aug 28, 2013)

Mine is iphone 3gs..

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## useltonm (Aug 28, 2013)

Had the OG Moto Droid. With a bionic now and looking to find another unlocked bootloader phone.


----------



## iwjosi (Aug 28, 2013)

Galaxy w


----------



## yusharap (Aug 28, 2013)

My first phone is what I using now. Maybe some month I want buy new device 

Sent from my ST26i using xda app-developers app


----------



## tordj (Aug 28, 2013)

Thr first phone I bought with my own money was dell streak 5

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sir_Obvious (Aug 28, 2013)

My first, and my current android phone is the Samsung Galaxy S Plus. I'm not really happy right now, because it's kinda slow and I want an up-to-date android-version. So I'm looking forward for the Nexus 5!


----------



## th3drow (Aug 28, 2013)

Pre-ordered the T-mobile G1 at the first second it was available. Then cried after the first week seeing I had like 80 mb of total app space.


----------



## artoni (Aug 28, 2013)

Motorola Milestone (Droid) was my first Android. Before that i owned an iPhone 2g (Classic) but I liked the Motorola very much. I still use it, but sadly there are no new stable Android versions available

At that time many people were laughing on me, event shop owners didnt understand, why i want a Motorola....


----------



## domenicodeniso (Aug 28, 2013)

Mine was the samsung galaxy tab 7. One of the biggest phone 

Sent from my vivo Xplay using xda app-developers app


----------



## Simonna (Aug 28, 2013)

domenicodeniso said:


> Mine was the samsung galaxy tab 7. One of the biggest phone
> 
> Sent from my vivo Xplay using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



As far as I know Galaxy Tab 7 isn't a phone, it's a tablet..


----------



## jeebuspwnz (Aug 28, 2013)

I had an HTC Incredible...and I got rid of it and went back to Apple.  Then a motorola Atrix...got rid of it and went back to apple.  Thankfully, my HTC One has kept me on the right team.


----------



## BlueSky_Vincent (Aug 29, 2013)

Mine x8

Sent from my C6502 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## htc finatic (Aug 29, 2013)

HTC Inspire 

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## sukonta (Aug 29, 2013)

HTC One.... ^^


----------



## Rodelkoenig (Aug 29, 2013)

ZTE Blade imported from UK to Germany 
It was (and still is) a really great phone for a good price.


----------



## Ste91 (Aug 29, 2013)

LG optimus one with unofficial cm before, and official later. Good mobile!! 

Sent from my LT22i using xda app-developers app


----------



## iTrogo (Aug 29, 2013)

LG Optimus L3 (e400)

I wouldn't recommend it even to my worst enemy. Without root access that phone was literally worthless!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2013)

Motorolla V3


----------



## Vathan (Aug 30, 2013)

Sony Xperia Ray ST18a - still got it


----------



## Dirty TR (Aug 31, 2013)

My first was the Motorola Droid X, first ROM I ever used on it was gummyJar (which turned into Liberty ROM).  Loved that phone.


----------



## taz1458 (Aug 31, 2013)

The original, Motorola DROID 1. Got it the day it came out. From that to an incredible, to an x, to an x2,to a fascinate, now a Nexus. Next up thinking an s3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## M4jQ (Aug 31, 2013)

a chinese phone Jiayu G3


----------



## alaa1988 (Aug 31, 2013)

samsung galaxy ace plus s7500


----------



## lyg (Aug 31, 2013)

HTC G14:laugh:


----------



## Tomsen1977 (Aug 31, 2013)

My first was the Motorola Defy! Quarx made my day,with his development! And I think he is going on and on....:thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## sylkyls (Aug 31, 2013)

Mine was a ZTE Blade, already repaired 2 times (replacing the digitizer).
Now this is my wife's one, and her fisrt android phone to


----------



## elle_o8 (Aug 31, 2013)

Mine was GT-S6102. I got this because my boyfriend was hold-up and that time, we exchange phone. So the hold-up phone was mine which is Cherry Mobile Q60. So his phone will be mine. 
[Sorry my English is bad] (Nose bleeding!!!) :crying:


----------



## ShortyD1000 (Aug 31, 2013)

So my first android phone was a HTC Wildfire.
First there was this normal Sense Rom, but when I recognized custom rums, the little Wildfire grews bigger 

But now: HTC One X


----------



## Lprchn (Aug 31, 2013)

Motorola Cliq for me! Running Cupcake!!


----------



## shogan454 (Sep 1, 2013)

Original Moto Droid on Verizon.


----------



## tmorterlaing (Sep 1, 2013)

Nexus 4 XD Im a newbie


----------



## LinkOmega (Sep 1, 2013)

Htc hero cdma running Android 1.6 donut, with Sense 1.0. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bigboss954 (Sep 1, 2013)

the lg esteem was my first.  great phone had some issues


----------



## UltramanKing (Sep 1, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Pocket S5300 -> Samsung Galaxy S3 I9300-> samsung galaxy note 8 N5100 

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## gorjos (Sep 1, 2013)

*flicycb pause.*

My first andriod Samsung Galaxy 550. Second Samsung Galaxy Y Duos S6102. And the Third will be a ZTE V967S, i´m waiting for it!


----------



## ktsnnet (Sep 1, 2013)

My first android phone was Xperia Neo MT15, until this time


----------



## vinylous (Sep 1, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Ace.


----------



## bladebioniq (Sep 1, 2013)

Vodafone V845


----------



## Rado_vr6 (Sep 1, 2013)

The G1 on launch day... Android was rough back then 

Sent from my C6802 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Kirkymole (Sep 1, 2013)

HTC Sensation XE, then got the XL version. 

I broke my iClone 4 and took it in for repair and got the XE as a courtesy phone, loved it from the word go. Vodafone called to say it was fixed and I simply said cool, can I keep the XE... A short pause and boom, yes you can keep it and we will refund you the difference in the handset costs. 

Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ns17 (Sep 1, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Exhilarate. Only got it a few months ago lol, and I love it. Rooted and running cm10.2

Sent from my Samsung Exhilarate SGH-I577


----------



## sajmonus07 (Sep 5, 2013)

First was Lg gt540, great phone

Wysłane z mojego ZTE V967S za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## JasonFitzwilliam (Sep 5, 2013)

sajmonus07 said:


> First was Lg gt540, great phone
> 
> Wysłane z mojego ZTE V967S za pomocą Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy Ace 5830


----------



## posuniator (Sep 5, 2013)

Note 2 
And im still happy with it!


----------



## 1c3_5n0w (Sep 5, 2013)

Xperia Play. The one and only, truly PlayStation™ Certified phone  Now on my Note. Ditched the play because of clock speeds.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## aniket.lamba (Sep 5, 2013)

Micromax A60... 

Now Samsung Galaxy Y GT-S5360


----------



## isayrohan (Sep 5, 2013)

Karbonn a11

Sent from my A11 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pjilka (Sep 5, 2013)

First phone was HTC Desire. 
That got stolen, reported it to insurance company and they sent me a Desire HD.
Now have S4


----------



## mawi5276 (Sep 5, 2013)

HTC HD 2


----------



## lupuscro (Sep 5, 2013)

My first android phone was Samsung Galaxy Apollo 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## NINJ4Z (Sep 5, 2013)

Mine was the Sony Xperia U, now I'm on the LG Nexus 4 :laugh:


----------



## paulsonmcreilly (Sep 6, 2013)

Dell Streak 5


----------



## igor45 (Sep 6, 2013)

Not sure whether this would count...mine was the HTC TyTnII with dual boot and I had to launch Android from WM....hah!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iamreverie (Sep 6, 2013)

Mine would be the Galaxy Y Duos.
Aside from the internal memory and the "back" option.
Everything seems fine with that phone...


----------



## sarry86 (Sep 6, 2013)

Huawei U8650 was my first android phone 

Sent from my LG-KU5900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ggrimaldi (Sep 6, 2013)

I had Samsung Galaxy Spica. It was pretty cool back then. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## ziogrey (Sep 6, 2013)

lg l3
I'm a newbie


----------



## jasonham15 (Sep 6, 2013)

A handed down Galaxy S and I've still got and still trying to get a better one!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dommcl (Sep 7, 2013)

I recently converted from iphone to Galaxy Note 2, but unfortunately I smashed it - now looking at HTC One (M7)


----------



## hjc4869 (Sep 7, 2013)

*HTC Desire Z*

I love that full keyboard....Unfortunately it was thrown into water when i was in Shanghai..


----------



## djangosteen (Sep 7, 2013)

My first and current android phones is LG L7. And i hope this is not my last.


----------



## jokerhunter (Sep 10, 2013)

Galaxy s gt i9000

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## valeschumi (Sep 10, 2013)

Htc desire

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## starmaster10 (Sep 10, 2013)

First phone was the Samsung Galaxy S2 I9100 which was a nice phone when if first came out.


----------



## JPuzzle0 (Sep 10, 2013)

Motorola cliq....  That was horrible. The first decent phone was an HTC G2. Good phone but development died 2 years after launch when everyone upgraded. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AzQuesTra (Sep 10, 2013)

First Android phone since I switched from iphone is the S2.. Still using it till now.. Been a humble servant to me for almost 2 years.. Great phone with decent battery life.. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ergün Kayis (Sep 10, 2013)

first one was samsung galasy s2


----------



## misscz (Sep 10, 2013)

Motorola Droid. Pete's Bugless Beast was my first ROM...it sure was stable as hell.


----------



## playya (Sep 10, 2013)

HTC Evo with every damn rom they built for it... LOL My first CM rom on that phone made me fall in love with bloat free software and I have not looked back since... N$ owner now


----------



## jrggarza (Sep 11, 2013)

Epic 4g from sprint. Came with Android 2.2 I miss the slideout keyboard. Really nice phone on a Terrible network.  Finally made the switch to Tmobile and never looked back. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 1DerkaDerka (Sep 11, 2013)

T-Mobile G1


----------



## Ulver (Sep 12, 2013)

MyTouch3G, but didn't become a real android lover until I got the Nexus S. I kept that phone bone stock. I didn't start rooting/roms until I got the Galaxy Nexus.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bayartiesto (Sep 12, 2013)

LG Thrill 4G / Optimus 3D P925

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vinitraje (Sep 12, 2013)

*Karbonn*



anuj.is60 said:


> Mine galaxy ace
> Yours??
> 
> Sent from xda premium-don't forget the thanks button

Click to collapse



Mine Karbonn A21


----------



## xiaoniou (Sep 12, 2013)

*this is very good post,my first android phone is coolpad*

my first android phone is coolpad this is a very very cheap china phone


----------



## lolerpro8 (Sep 12, 2013)

Htc HD2 hahaha


----------



## SectorAndroidRD (Sep 12, 2013)

My first android phone was the Samsung Galaxy Ace, I installed lots of roms to it :good:


----------



## tunka74 (Sep 12, 2013)

SectorAndroidRD said:


> My first android phone was the Samsung Galaxy Ace, I installed lots of roms to it :good:

Click to collapse



my too samsung ace ;


----------



## Lexmazter (Sep 12, 2013)

Dell Streak 5 - The phablet that was around before it was cool


----------



## Rhedox (Sep 12, 2013)

The Galaxy S4. I started late. (I am 16 years old). Btw I rooted and flashed it.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using xda app-developers app


----------



## galimana (Sep 13, 2013)

Lg Optimus One! I still have it!


----------



## pchetney (Sep 13, 2013)

Samsung Intercept / Sprint


----------



## rich hathaway (Sep 14, 2013)

my first was the first,the good ole g1,still got it.if i remember right i was on a waiting list for 3 months and paid almost 500 bucks a piece for 2 of them to be one of the first to have it,i remember almost crapping myself when i looked at the streetview and other features.


----------



## Rd. Vortex (Sep 14, 2013)

HTC Desire. Even though I've upgraded to Galaxy I still use Desire as music player for Spotify at home. Runs ok with Android 4.2


----------



## striker14 (Sep 14, 2013)

Mini 2 was my first phone 

Sent from my ST21i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Indiwiz (Sep 14, 2013)

The G1 , I'm an android OG lol. When I received mines I wasn't even on cupcake yet. I remember using the leak of cupcake where NOTHING worked, I had almost no Google apps, and the camera was in black and white. But I loved it lol. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## niquelfer (Sep 15, 2013)

LG l3


----------



## Nishchhal (Sep 17, 2013)

Gs2 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bluelover1986 (Sep 17, 2013)

*xiaomi 2s phone*

xiaomi 2s phone ,best now


----------



## francescus28 (Sep 17, 2013)

Samsung galaxy pocket

Inviato dal mio LG-E610 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## ashishj (Sep 17, 2013)

*Videocon A15*

Just bought the Videocon A15 as my first Android Phone!  This is one of the cheapest phones available in Indian market. (Price Rs 3.5K or 55$).
Amazing phone with good specs at this price.
:laugh:


----------



## LycanPower (Sep 17, 2013)

HTC Tattoo xD


----------



## nicerok (Sep 17, 2013)

Xperia neo my first smartphone) 

Sent from my Xperia Neo using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ralphvalmeo (Sep 20, 2013)

My first android phone is LG Optimus One P500


----------



## imD.1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Galaxy S SL GT-i9003 
At first i thought its the best phone among android but soon realized that it is a very slow phone with no update support by samsung.Thanks to devs i m using CM 10.2 (JB 4.2) now

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tranceformat (Sep 20, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy i9003


----------



## staticinferno (Sep 20, 2013)

I still remember when I changed over to android. Went from an LG voyager titanium to an HTC Incredible 2. I'll never forget getting JUST SHY of 4000 on quadrant bench marking when I rooted and installed CM7. Now I don't even bother to just use a phone out of the box anymore. I come straight to XDA and flash ASAP. It's an addiction but never a problem.


----------



## semihgumusay (Sep 20, 2013)

*My first android phone*

ıt was alcatel one touch 995 ultra :laugh:


----------



## starlightfox (Sep 21, 2013)

HTC Evo 4G. Thought it was amazing when I first got it, then quickly realized that it was way behind the times. So much happier with my S3.


----------



## Karchikumar (Sep 21, 2013)

The incredible HTC wildfire S.....  

Sent from my Xperia U using xda app-developers app


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 21, 2013)

HTC MyTouch 3G > HTC G2 > Samsung Galaxy S2 (sprint epic 4G touch) > Samsung Transform (cheap eBay replacement I used for  about a month when my S2 broke) > Samsung Galaxy S4.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------




alderaan34 said:


> I think what kills me about android is how one company can make some great products and then also have crappy phones. My experience with samsung between exhibit and s3.
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You could say the same thing about TVs, or washing machines, or microwaves, or cars...

Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ogk12 (Sep 21, 2013)

Galaxy nexus(GSM)
still using


----------



## marcustdu (Sep 21, 2013)

SGS2

Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gabriel92 (Sep 21, 2013)

My first android phone was Acer Liquid e, i had purchased it in 2010.
Wasn't the best phone but one of the most supported phone by the modding community


----------



## tigre_blanco (Sep 22, 2013)

HTC Incredible 2 VZW. Still is my current phone too, though shows its age sometimes running heavier applications.


----------



## Astrali (Sep 22, 2013)

*first phone*

HTC Desire 
its still my backup phone.


----------



## ichigo_kurosaki (Sep 23, 2013)

i had my 1st smartphone october last year, an htc desire c. back then i was still a noob and no idea bout cpu. all i cared was it was an ics so i prefered it over galaxy ace which was gingerbread. now i am using htc sensatio xe with beats and my c is now my sister’s coz i am a gamer.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## salutcemoi (Sep 23, 2013)

My first and current android phone is the HTC One S 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## sgirard1991 (Sep 23, 2013)

HTC aria, about 4 years ago

Sent from my 16GB Blue Verizon Galaxy S3 running MIUI v5 with KT kernel


----------



## TarikZhang (Sep 25, 2013)

HTC G3


----------



## sonyzl (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi, hello everybody, mi first and only smartphone is Xperia ZL
Greeetings


----------



## samirspatil (Sep 25, 2013)

*Mototrola*

Mine was Miletone XT 720. 
Still use it as a spare phone..


----------



## Frunk Skunk (Sep 25, 2013)

First Droid was my Evo 4g, still rocking it years later

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## David9519 (Sep 25, 2013)

SE Xperia X10i ( really bad phone)  - - - > 
SE Xperia Arc S ( with cm10 ) - - - >
And now the awesome Nexus 4  
And in future Nexus 5    8)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## utanamun (Sep 25, 2013)

Lg l3


----------



## Tatosha1912 (Sep 25, 2013)

It was HNC sensation, my wife used it after me, later she broke it screen, we fixed that, but next week she drown ше in the toilet, in her hands it was doomed ))


----------



## manocao (Sep 25, 2013)

*last week was my 1st android phone: k-touch W655*

last week was my 1st android phone: k-touch W655


----------



## jime1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Htc Explore it is.

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## cabessius (Sep 25, 2013)

Htc Magic.
It's still working, running CM 6.1 and with some bite marks from my dog.

Sent from my N7100, a.k.a. THE BEAST


----------



## ZordyZ (Sep 25, 2013)

Samsung Champ> Galaxy Y> Galaxy Ace> Galaxy S2 >Galaxy S4


----------



## justinwrock (Sep 25, 2013)

HTC Inspire.  Phone was a POS, and I hated it, especially after using iPhones for years.  Went back to an iPhone after a month.

Got a Samsung Galaxy Note, and was hooked from there.


Since then, it's been Note 1 > S3 > Note 2 > Nexus 4 > Atrix HD > Motorola Razr I > Lenovo K900


----------



## triadd (Sep 26, 2013)

OG Droid.  As soon as I discovered (by accident) you could unlock root capabilities, I was hooked.


----------



## plznote (Sep 26, 2013)

Moto Droid

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## EnZos_Game (Sep 26, 2013)

Tmobile G1... original...
Sprint Samsung Galaxy S Epic 4G
Sprint HTC EVO 4G LTE
Sprint ?????
Sprint Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## STiCKxaH (Sep 26, 2013)

*First Taste of Mobile Freedom.*

My First Droid was the Samsung Galaxy Ace. xD Now that i am in the Game i realise how bad it was xD
STiCKxaH Out


----------



## xujinyangboy (Sep 26, 2013)

blackberry 7290 ha ha blackberry 7290 ha ha


----------



## bland.life (Sep 26, 2013)

Mine's a HTC Desire, a later model with no Amoled display.

Rooted it on day one, I think just last year I reformatted its 'gold card'.
Started with Oxygen ROM then moved to CM.
Got a deep scratch when I dropped it on a rough surface, still works.
Later past it to my dad.

Currently its retired and resting in its box.


----------



## ogpala (Sep 26, 2013)

Google Nexus One. Still using....
Pro: Got it for free
Con: Not enough internal memory.


----------



## Xperia_Modder (Sep 26, 2013)

Galaxy 5

too bad I bricked it, I miss you :crying:


----------



## FredUpdate (Sep 28, 2013)

My first Android device was the HTC desire hd, when it was released . Nearly 5 years ago...  I'm an android veteran lol 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Oudjat13 (Sep 29, 2013)

For me, HTC Desire HD.


----------



## syndragon (Sep 29, 2013)

Galaxy S2
still my actual phone
maybe gonna swap to next nexus


----------



## Corcop (Sep 29, 2013)

Lg P990


----------



## UBUNTUSERO (Sep 30, 2013)

Sony Xperia Neo V


----------



## Monty.728 (Sep 30, 2013)

Mine is Micromax a57


----------



## airiRin (Sep 30, 2013)

Galaxy Mini 2


----------



## Lampisthekiller (Sep 30, 2013)

LG Optimus L3 II


----------



## dunkychunks (Sep 30, 2013)

BLU Studio 5.3....800MHz and stuck with Gingerbread 2.3.5 :crying:


----------



## panwala95 (Sep 30, 2013)

Lg optimus one
Amazing phone with a lot dev work going on

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## mycodefab (Sep 30, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S2  Still have it and like it. It' not big and not small, good screen and battery. It's also fast enough for me.


----------



## Mentalist_ (Sep 30, 2013)

Mine was ZTE Blade (1) It ran CM 6.1 if I'm not mistaken.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## codsleep (Sep 30, 2013)

First android was samsung fascinate. 
First smartphone was the motorola Q


----------



## Lens Pirate (Oct 1, 2013)

Droid X
Razor Maxx
HTC DNA


----------



## Zeuscluts (Oct 1, 2013)

Htc Wildfire S A510e

--------------------Signature--------------------
*Have Courtesy To Hit Thanks,
If I helped You!!!!*
Check My Signature For More Works. 
http://hmpshah.com/signature/


----------



## deftone_86 (Oct 1, 2013)

Don't know if anyone remembers this one but my first droid was Samsung Galaxy Spica. I was kinda ahead of the pack because at the time almost all my friends who had "smartphones", had Samsung S5230s :laugh:


----------



## bmt25 (Oct 4, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy SL! 

Sent from my WT19i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Ne0x86 (Oct 4, 2013)

i9000. I miss it


----------



## blackrebel (Oct 4, 2013)

Sony Ericsson Xperia X10 mini . it was little bit slow .


----------



## mt40 (Oct 4, 2013)

a Japanese phone, I don't remember exactly the name


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 4, 2013)

My first was Micromax A110 aka canvas 2

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alfanoid (Oct 4, 2013)

Nexus ONE, died just two weeks ago...
Long live Nexus 4


----------



## iMewo (Oct 4, 2013)

First: Xperia X10 Mini Pro
Current: Xperia P
Future: Maybe Windows Phone?


----------



## icyknight (Oct 4, 2013)

Tmobile myTouch 4g AKA HTC glacier, I love the shape it was build. HTC has some of the best designs in phones.


----------



## bstylz911 (Oct 4, 2013)

8100.
That phone was my brick Lol. Literally 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## elmachinegun (Oct 5, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S3 mini I8190.

Rooted !!!


----------



## nostrada_ (Oct 5, 2013)

Droid Incredible 2. It is showing its age now.


----------



## wgf4242 (Oct 5, 2013)

HTC G7.
I lost it in a texi.-_-.

I'm using Galaxy S3 now.


----------



## Mamutsxda (Oct 5, 2013)

HTC HD2

Obviously rooted and Android installed.


----------



## Reaper219 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Nexus 4*

My first and only Android device.


----------



## wesely (Oct 5, 2013)

Motorola Milestone. I still love it


----------



## jugmeet1 (Oct 5, 2013)

My first fone neo v,,,,still i have

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda app-developers app


----------



## blackdoom77 (Oct 6, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Grand Duos I9082 :laugh:


----------



## decayedCell (Oct 6, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy SIII i9300. The first and current one.


----------



## milandroid (Oct 6, 2013)

Galaxy ace, start with the budget, get to know the system, then before you know it your putting on roms 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## McCaffers (Oct 6, 2013)

HTC Magic (G2)

What a phone!


----------



## dacthangtw (Oct 6, 2013)

LG Optimus Black


----------



## kratosrazor (Oct 6, 2013)

xperia neo v


----------



## trychandan (Oct 6, 2013)

Samsung galaxy grand i9082. Same I m using now.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RonH54 (Oct 6, 2013)

Galaxy S1

Sent from my SGH-i337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tweh (Oct 6, 2013)

T-mobile (HTC) G1

Sent from my SM-N900T using xda app-developers


----------



## brontolon (Oct 6, 2013)

Huawei Ideos U8150,wonderful phone (for the time) and very supported by developers


----------



## wdeydwondrer (Oct 6, 2013)

Backflip w/ ATT....... Glad that little thing is gone, Moto Blur is terrible


----------



## Colanzi (Oct 7, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Mini 

Sent from my L100i using xda app-developers app


----------



## kevkheira (Oct 7, 2013)

Sony Xperia S


----------



## caffeniejolt (Oct 7, 2013)

Motorola Droid (Original)


----------



## bitl3ss (Oct 7, 2013)

droid


----------



## peishanzhai (Oct 7, 2013)

*My first android phone*

I bought my first android phone when i was still a student. So i was not able to spend thousand dollars on my phone. Luckily i bought XIAOCAI X9 on *comebuy* as my first android phone. It is not as famous as other brand phones, but it is very decent for me. 
Android 4.2
Quad core
1.2GHz
4G rom
1G ram
4.5 inch 
$174.90
Many color choices
I am still using this smartphone.


----------



## aaa (Oct 7, 2013)

Hmmm...my first Android phone?
HTC Hero


----------



## stex_zombie (Oct 7, 2013)

My first smartphone was Samsung "Corby" Gt-i5500


----------



## SillY_28 (Oct 7, 2013)

My first smartphone was Samsung corby pro B5310


----------



## Alvin Satrio Wibowo (Oct 7, 2013)

my first android phone and my first phone is SONY XPERIA NEO L


----------



## zerogees (Oct 7, 2013)

Galaxy S - chose it over the iphone 4. Regretted the decision until i installed CM10 on it. It was like a completely different phone compared to stock Gingerbread.


----------



## laharl_22 (Oct 7, 2013)

My first phone was the Motorola defy mb525 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kevalthakkar (Oct 7, 2013)

Mmx a87

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## gpdas (Oct 7, 2013)

haven't got one yet.  have a android tablet acer iconia a100. with pio-masaki's custom rom


----------



## ericzb (Oct 8, 2013)

HTC Desire


----------



## brian999 (Oct 8, 2013)

Droid 1 of course (Verizon).  I miss the keyboard.


----------



## kohage (Oct 9, 2013)

mine was htc desire hd...such nostalgic moment


----------



## Lindsay02 (Oct 10, 2013)

My first Android phone is the Huawei Ascend P6.


----------



## Laindir (Oct 10, 2013)

my first android was the galaxy s2. now i'm trying android on the w700 win8 tablet


----------



## Ne0x86 (Oct 10, 2013)

my first android was i9000

awesome sp


----------



## Abiram Menon (Oct 10, 2013)

*Nexus*

My first android phone is Google Nexus i 9023  i have rooted and tried many roms with Voodoo sound. the best sound quality i ever heard.


----------



## trenchtractor (Oct 10, 2013)

HTC Magic. It seemed so awesome with it's sub-600MHz single core processor.


----------



## Replicante80 (Oct 10, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Mini, from March 2011, and I was using till yesterday. Now I have a problem with it and I don't have the permissions to post a question.


----------



## alaminok (Oct 10, 2013)

Sony Xperia Neo V , and bricked, because of which i am here. :/

Motorola modder formerly.


----------



## Jackamma (Oct 11, 2013)

My first was and is actually the galaxy s2. Before I had the iPhone 4. I sold it and now I'm very happy with my Android phone! Yeaaah


----------



## Soryuu (Oct 12, 2013)

Galaxy 3 i5800

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ian619420 (Oct 13, 2013)

Galaxy s captivate in October 2011 sadly power button locked got messed up. Its still better than crappy adreno 220 i727

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kohf1driver (Oct 13, 2013)

Xperia arc s
Now with Xperia ultimate hd rom! Its alive again


----------



## jonny6pak (Oct 13, 2013)

The original Motorola Droid.  Still got it.  It was a great phone.


----------



## benJX (Oct 13, 2013)

Back to 2010 with the Xperia X10 Mini, everything I needed in a 2,55" screen.
It was an excellent first Android phone, with a great camera !

Sent from my ElementalXed One S


----------



## saifer92 (Oct 13, 2013)

is still my first android device XP Sony Xperia Sola


----------



## samkent6 (Oct 13, 2013)

My first android phone? Xperia play and then shortly after an xperia ray. The plays lock button jammed. Both awesome phones.  Now have gs3  swear everyone had xperias as their first phones? Cameras were amazing on them ill give you that 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## devehman (Oct 13, 2013)

Sony xperia P...it got obsolete too quickly


----------



## BigggJack (Oct 14, 2013)

My first Android phone was the Motorola OG DROID

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Giuseppe 1971 (Oct 22, 2013)

Sony Ericsson Xperia Pro


----------



## TitaKita (Oct 22, 2013)

*Nexus 4 is my first phone ,Nokia E72i is my ex*

nexus4


----------



## scratch420 (Oct 23, 2013)

Samsung SGH-I727 Skyrocket. Was perfect phone, unfortunately hardbricked it and bought s3. After some time got new s4 i9505 as soon it went out.


----------



## blackbannana (Oct 23, 2013)

S5830i 

Sent from my GT-I8730 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jmepogeta147359 (Oct 23, 2013)

galaxy ace for me


----------



## Lt.Win (Oct 23, 2013)

HTC wildfire S. Long story short, it sucked. 

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Olivier (Oct 23, 2013)

Then you should hate the P500? Lol

Gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia S mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## jayc137 (Oct 24, 2013)

djolivier said:


> Then you should hate the P500? Lol
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia S mit Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



One does not simply hate the P500

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## RidiculousHat (Oct 24, 2013)

old school htc evo! represent...


----------



## JamesDain (Oct 24, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S plus.  Two years old and still using it with JB 4.3.1.


----------



## alex2.1 (Oct 24, 2013)

The lovely DROID X, it was a great phone, no complaints. Still not a bad phone, better than a lot of these prepaid ones.

Sent from my XT912 using xda app-developers app


----------



## otariq (Oct 24, 2013)

HTC g2 on T-Mobile. Still miss that excellent keyboard but I wouldn't be able to go back to a small screen after using the nexus for a year 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ZackBanditMan (Oct 24, 2013)

My first android phone wasn't android at all  
I got an HD 2 and hated WinMo so came here and learned how to put android on it and instantly fell in love. 
After that I got a Galaxy.


----------



## patri3x (Oct 25, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Y Duos S6102 and still using...


----------



## omar_rdzg (Oct 25, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S


----------



## paul-c (Oct 25, 2013)

Motorola DROID RAZR 

Sent from my Sony Xperia ZL


----------



## Mithos der Held (Oct 25, 2013)

First android phone was Droid Incredible. 1 month after owning I learned how to root it thru this weird site called xda I stumbled upon. Rest is history

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## M0ns73R (Oct 25, 2013)

Galaxy S


----------



## s8freak (Oct 25, 2013)

HTC Avira

"I drive a Dodge Stratus!"
Sent from my screaming ATT S4


----------



## akshatmassy (Oct 26, 2013)

Galaxy yi love it

Sent from my HUAWEI-U8850 using xda premium


----------



## Deepak sai (Oct 26, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Ace S5830i 

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Osamabinatiq (Oct 26, 2013)

Xperia x10

Sent from my Z1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Juansegovia20 (Oct 26, 2013)

Epic 4g touch I got it on the day it come out


----------



## r4z0rj4ck (Oct 27, 2013)

my first was a Xperia X8 :silly:


----------



## ZhaoPH (Oct 27, 2013)

Nokia 3310 running Android 2.2 

PRESIDENT & CEO AT HYPERION 9 INC.


----------



## butchieboy (Oct 27, 2013)

Mine..Samsung Captivate...then Ssmsung Infuse...Samsung Galaxy Note...Samsung Note 2...now Samsung Note 3

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ankush menat (Oct 27, 2013)

Sam -sung(sh!t) Galaxy Y s5360


----------



## spixy (Oct 27, 2013)

galaxy S4 mini


----------



## Amit BL (Oct 27, 2013)

Xperia x6,  was very cheap but hell that was one heck of a lousy smartphone 

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk


----------



## Schrubbi (Oct 29, 2013)

My first phone was a Samsung Galaxy 3 (i5800). It was cheap and I had little knowledge about the specific features  but still works as a good backup while this one was in repair for 4 weeks 

Sent from my Evo 3D GSM using xda app-developers app


----------



## battouter (Oct 29, 2013)

samsung galaxy y duos... been using nokia since forever


----------



## sbaconnais (Oct 29, 2013)

HTC Desire. And with Cyanogenmod i was able to install more than 3 apps (SD Card power) :laugh:


----------



## RozenSkye (Oct 30, 2013)

Samsung I7500 Galaxy had it for 3 weeks then it got stolen lol.


----------



## dkdkdk07 (Oct 30, 2013)

a samsung galaxy ace.. didnt like the battery life though..


----------



## I'll be back (Oct 30, 2013)

It was not a phone but a tablet. Interesting is that I do not know the name of the brand nor the model as it was a Chinese tablet I bought though Internet for just 50 USD It was about a year ago and it had Android 4 on it


----------



## pskunk (Oct 30, 2013)

LG OPTIMUS LTE. ..gorgeous display but poor battery life


----------



## massi88 (Oct 31, 2013)

first and only: Xperia Pro.. I can't renounce to the physical keyboard


----------



## lilraven974 (Oct 31, 2013)

Htc hero, it was a strong smartphone when I bought it! 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xhoster (Oct 31, 2013)

Galaxy s2 after a few years on symbian...way better


----------



## cristykid (Oct 31, 2013)

*Galaxy S plus*



anuj.is60 said:


> Mine galaxy ace
> Yours??
> 
> Sent from xda premium-don't forget the thanks button

Click to collapse



Galaxy S plus


----------



## star warski (Nov 8, 2013)

xperia mini x10. Still in use as a upnp music renderer.


----------



## mrcheisty13 (Nov 10, 2013)

*first android phone*

Galaxy mini 2 GT-S6500D and still using it..:laugh:


----------



## andynroid (Nov 10, 2013)

HTC Tattoo 3288 aKa Click on Donut then last ROM was arco68's nFinity based on CM7


----------



## iamwrong (Nov 10, 2013)

maybe moto milestone 1,i did not remember it now

Sent from my SM-N9005 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jamson85 (Nov 10, 2013)

Galaxy s2

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AxxO89 (Nov 10, 2013)

Sony Xperia P, better late than never xD


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 10, 2013)

Sony Ericcson Xperia Mini. This is my First and Current Device 
Still Going Strong.. Waiting for CM11..


----------



## hopefulwanderer (Nov 10, 2013)

Sansung Galaxy S Fascinate :good:


----------



## camodr25 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy Exhibit 4G*

Got my Samsung Galaxy Exhibit 4G, the first one, not the S3 like version.:good:


----------



## Tumelar (Nov 10, 2013)

Motorola Defy, I still have it and enjoy Android kitkat ^_^

Wysłane z mojego MB526 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Tr-man (Nov 10, 2013)

Mine was Samsung Galaxy Ace 2, upgraded it to Galaxy S II Plus. Very satisfied with it, it has everything I need.


----------



## SaltySack (Nov 11, 2013)

HTC EVO!


----------



## Goremael (Nov 11, 2013)

HTC EVO 4G.... It was just an amazing phone, and still is.


----------



## lobothefoots (Nov 11, 2013)

htc wildfire


----------



## BarryThePenguin (Nov 11, 2013)

HTC Desire. S-Off running Oxygen Mod. Loved it


----------



## dandywin (Nov 11, 2013)

Motorola CLIQ...
I'm so glad I upgraded.


----------



## Corehammers (Nov 12, 2013)

Galaxy s2

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## wojt51 (Nov 12, 2013)

Very crappy LG GT540 bought for 10€ in november last year. It was almost impossible to use it. I was very happy when I upgraded it to LG L5.

Sent from my LG-E610 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Abeyance8o4 (Nov 12, 2013)

Droid Razr Maxx (XT 912), I like it much better than the iPhone, especially with the custom Roms and SD card!


----------



## JMachío (Nov 12, 2013)

Note 2, before an Iphone 3gs. I like the change


----------



## Evadingfate (Nov 12, 2013)

Original Droid! Used that thing until the keys started falling off. Didn't take very long with 5,000+ txt messages/month.


----------



## woodyngo11051 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Galaxy note 2*

Maybe i'm so lucky when chose galaxy note 2 which is my first android phone


----------



## mrd7rs (Nov 13, 2013)

se x10i


----------



## rydraj (Nov 13, 2013)

It was my friends but the first Android phone I used (for about 6 months). It was an HTC Wildfire S running ICS 

Now using Sony Xperia U with Stock 4.1.2 JB.


----------



## Mucke_fug (Nov 13, 2013)

First Android was a Galaxy S1 - and still have it, but now only as ip-phone at home


----------



## TomTomHatesCats (Nov 13, 2013)

The first Motorola Droid X. Still my favorite as far as form factor.


----------



## ssc351 (Nov 13, 2013)

Just moved from the iphone to HTC one.  Liking everything so far. only a few small things that the iphone does better IMO.


----------



## Goretto (Nov 14, 2013)

Galaxy S3, working like a charm but not very solid compared to the iPhone 4 I come from.


----------



## markhimself (Nov 14, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy FIT - Was a cheap little thing after my iPhone 4 was stolen from me (just before the 4S came out, I bought the 4 on launch), really liked it, it performed well and could perform all the functions the iPhone could, and was nearly as fast! 
A little while after I upgraded to an Motorola Defy which was the sickest phone, that got me into XDA Developers again (after the Windows phone days, and the Motorola ROKR modding days), and I have flashed every Android device I have had since... 

(Galaxy Fit, Motorola Defy, HTC One X, Motorola Razr i, Samsung Galaxy S2, Samsung Galaxy S4)


----------



## polabai (Nov 14, 2013)

I joined the world of Android with the ACEi samsung galaxy s5830i 

Paola.


----------



## Dima23 (Nov 14, 2013)

Switched from iPhone 3 to the Galaxy S2 and never looked back. Had the S3 and now have the S4, next phone will be the S5.


----------



## say170 (Nov 15, 2013)

My wife got a Galaxy S and I got an Orange Monte Carlo (ZTE Skate) a little while after.  Sold both last year for nearly what we paid for them.


----------



## D.S.S (Nov 15, 2013)

Lg GW620


----------



## RenanGaleno (Nov 15, 2013)

LG P350 - Pecan
Device is bad but the ROMs are gold


----------



## isdian (Nov 15, 2013)

I have  xperia ray.my first android,but its lost now


----------



## GuestD0721 (Nov 15, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## 133forgotten (Nov 15, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Gio


----------



## sumitp15 (Nov 16, 2013)

*mine 1 andriod mob was*

mine micromax ninja 4 a87


----------



## Millenium Apps (Nov 16, 2013)

HTC Sensation Pyramid my best friend 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Kolqhoz (Nov 16, 2013)

Mine was a HTC Desire HD. Bought it juste before the duo core evolution for smartphones and felt somwhat screwed  Thanks to custom roms I've been able to keep it snappy for some time... 3 years actually ^^


----------



## Armtemis (Nov 16, 2013)

mini galaxy s

>< very slow :crying:


----------



## inaqi69 (Nov 16, 2013)

**

My first Android phone is Qmobile A2 
^.^ Till NoW!!~


----------



## calikushed (Nov 16, 2013)

HTC Evo and i miss it.


----------



## blinqipa (Nov 16, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Ace was my first phone .Now I'm using Samsung Galaxy Ace Plus .Not very satisfied ,but better than nothing .(feeling blessed ,rather than having a Nokia 3XXX) 

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MrHJackson (Nov 16, 2013)

Sprint HTC Hero


----------



## FaiselW (Nov 16, 2013)

Xperia play

Sent from my LT30p using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Admast (Nov 16, 2013)

Sony Xperia X8 was "my" first android phone. "My" because I bought it for my girlfriend. My real first android phone is (still working fine) HTC Desire A8181 - bought in 2011.


----------



## Armtemis (Nov 16, 2013)

Admast said:


> Sony Xperia X8 was "my" first android phone. "My" because I bought it for my girlfriend. My real first android phone is (still working fine) HTC Desire A8181 - bought in 2011.

Click to collapse



I like sony xperia x8 , it's so smart


----------



## Noe83 (Nov 16, 2013)

My first android phone was a Samsung

Inviato dal mio LG-P350f


----------



## grorg (Nov 19, 2013)

My first was HUAWEI u8110 )))


----------



## Nadanix (Nov 19, 2013)

Samsung Spica


----------



## zombolt (Nov 20, 2013)

ADR6300 (HTC incredible). I almost got the Motorola droid x. I was so convinced for a while by the superior build and larger screen it was the way to go. Boy was I wrong. That device can run 4.4 I think.. I migrated to a lemon razr m that cannot be unlocked. Bogus! 

Sent from my XT907 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nadanix (Nov 20, 2013)

I had an Galaxy Ace too but it wouldn't boot.


----------



## Alienex22 (Nov 20, 2013)

HTC GOOGLE NEXUS ONE !!!

Envoyé depuis mon Nexus 7 avec Tapatalk 4


----------



## dr.m0x (Nov 20, 2013)

Sony Xperia x10. An experience I'd rather forget.

Sent from my beastly Note 3


----------



## Henchman007 (Nov 20, 2013)

Samsung galaxy Note 2. Bought it last year and I am still enjoying its flavour. You too can join me. Lol.


----------



## nizmoboy98 (Nov 20, 2013)

My first android was HTC eris

Sent from my LG-P930 using xda app-developers app


----------



## wim69 (Nov 20, 2013)

HTC Legend, still going relatively strong. However, very interested in buying a Chinese phone now

Sent from my Legend using xda app-developers app


----------



## rchoudhari (Nov 20, 2013)

*Lava Xtron*



anuj.is60 said:


> Mine galaxy ace
> Yours??
> 
> Sent from xda premium-don't forget the thanks button

Click to collapse



my first android device is a tablet from Indian brand.

It is Lava Xtron. link for product ........... 4gt. in /pV
It is a gaming tablet (i think so... )

------------
dont worry, link is safe, it is shorted by my URL shortener, please  try it out too...


----------



## tixy (Nov 20, 2013)

Huawei Ascend P1


----------



## live_online (Nov 20, 2013)

Mine was Spice MI-280, phone with moderate hardware not like high end machines but to make me familiar with android platform but was sufficient to check the applications and functions which I was actually using on Symbian.  Like Call Recording, Network Sync, GPS and much more...


----------



## ildix (Nov 20, 2013)

My first android phone was galaxy next... i still love it!


----------



## t-bon3 (Nov 20, 2013)

My first android, HTC Hero.

Gorgeous piece of hardware, made me hate sense forever!

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlbfavorkid (Nov 20, 2013)

HTC EVO 4G, pretty good start to the Android life 

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## PradeepMurugan (Nov 20, 2013)

anuj.is60 said:


> Mine galaxy ace
> Yours??
> 
> Sent from xda premium-don't forget the thanks button

Click to collapse



galaxy s advance:laugh:


----------



## djmax007 (Nov 21, 2013)

Galaxy S3.


----------



## wavygravee (Nov 21, 2013)

Wow, years ago but my first android phone was the Droid Incredible!

What a phone that was... didn't get into rooting at that time but by the end of my contract, the battery was dead and Gnex was available!


----------



## ildix (Nov 21, 2013)

My first android was galaxy next.. I still love it!


----------



## epicboy (Nov 21, 2013)

Mines was the samsung moment.


----------



## WeiKaiLe (Nov 22, 2013)

My first was the SGS2 and I'm still rocking it now.  It has been really solid for me, the number of times it has been dropped, including onto concrete and asphalt, with little more than scratches has made me happy.  The scratches make the phone look beaten up but that screen is still in one piece!  More than I can say for many of my friends phones, both Android and iOS.


----------



## TheStigGB (Nov 22, 2013)

My First Android Phone was the galaxy s3


----------



## KserNooob (Nov 22, 2013)

Mine Sony Xperia X10  :good:


----------



## jmmcglothin (Nov 22, 2013)

Moto Droid X and my god did it suck the battery down. Hunting for a wall socket became second nature.


----------



## FaiselW (Nov 22, 2013)

jmmcglothin said:


> Moto Droid X and my god did it suck the battery down. Hunting for a wall socket became second nature.

Click to collapse



You think that is bad, my xperia play will drain battery 100% to 0% in 4 hours standby and about 1 hour of basic usage

Sent from my LT30p using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Soryuu (Nov 22, 2013)

FaiselW said:


> You think that is bad, my xperia play will drain battery 100% to 0% in 4 hours standby and about 1 hour of basic usage
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You think _that_ is bad, my old Galaxy 3 I5800 will jump from 100% to 15% in the space of 30 minutes just leaving wifi and the screen on, then a reboot will bring it back up to 75%... 

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kuba91 (Nov 22, 2013)

My first and only android phone is HTC Desire Z, i like it mainly because the physics keyboard which great help because i write a lot.


----------



## Arikuzo (Nov 23, 2013)

This one, the HTC Desire HD.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SpiderTilt (Nov 23, 2013)

Xperia Arc from the era when Sony just married Ericsson. They "forgot" to publish updates after 2.3, so I had to update it to 4.0 the "xda way"  Runs a lot smoother than 2.3, but maybe it's because it doesn't have the million little useless Sony apps installed.


----------



## wsw-wyatt-earp (Nov 25, 2013)

Droid X for me and wife got htc incredible.  We left at&t with iPhones to Verizon.  The incredible was an incredible pain in the a$$. Ended up getting rid of that for a Droid X for her also.  

I got sick of mine and got a used gnex and shortly after that,  upgraded her to the s3 right before Verizon put a stop to upgrading on unlimited data. 

Anything now on out will be bought outright to keep unlimited or used. 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iZylon (Nov 25, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S III Mini 18190N


----------



## IllMode (Nov 25, 2013)

HTC Evo 4G WiMAX... was a great phone, didn't even have to root it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zecca (Nov 25, 2013)

Me, ZTE N880 or Orange san fransisco.
That's old but i love my first phone


----------



## Some Tenth (Nov 25, 2013)

Galaxy S2. I switched to it from iPhone 4 and I felt like I was reborn!


----------



## 666misanthrop666 (Nov 25, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S GT-I9000


----------



## justinlee9 (Nov 25, 2013)

not exactly a phone but i went for a galaxy player 4


----------



## elspag (Nov 25, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S GT-I9000

it was a great phone! and still is


----------



## lanruid (Nov 26, 2013)

OG DROID

The old OG is still running strong as a media device. I use it everyday.


----------



## kc3 (Nov 26, 2013)

Mine was the LG Optimus GT540, I miss that thing lol I might even buy another one just for old times sake and never use it.


----------



## dorisspring1000 (Nov 26, 2013)

HTC ONE X


----------



## Wolfster197 (Nov 26, 2013)

*My First...*

HTC Inspire 4G...loved it at first and ended up being the worst!


----------



## HerrMess (Nov 26, 2013)

Xcover 2. Got it rooted now to get rid of Samsung bloatware.


----------



## contactsonia (Nov 26, 2013)

HerrMess said:


> Xcover 2. Got it rooted now to get rid of Samsung bloatware.

Click to collapse



Mine is Dell Streak 5.
This is the only Android phone that I own and it is still running :highfive:


----------



## obeguin (Nov 26, 2013)

Mine was a HTC tatttoo..


Small screen but nice design and very compact. I like it so much that my second was another HTC , the Desire.... great phone too...

And I love my first two HTC so much that for my thrid one, I wanted to be another one... but sadly at that time, there wasnt any one thay I thought was worth buying so I bought a LG optimus 2X which was followed by a HUAWEI Honor and then  Samsung galaxy s3 and still using it


----------



## JuanKaMas (Nov 26, 2013)

Sony ericsson X10i mini, and now work fine.


----------



## Nevitdev (Nov 27, 2013)

Galaxy S i9001


----------



## GNoteAnte (Nov 27, 2013)

My first android phone was Galaxy Note N7000, in which i fell in love instantly. It has a broken screen now so i bought s4 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## NaviRamyle (Nov 27, 2013)

My first android phone is Samsung Galaxy S
It has a good run for me


----------



## Xenoxda (Nov 27, 2013)

P1000. The very first galaxy tab.
still love this device, despite of having newer ones


----------



## officialAJS (Nov 27, 2013)

nokia brick ahahha


----------



## ProtheusIRC (Nov 27, 2013)

LG P-504, Better known as the LG Optimus One.


----------



## psyadav (Nov 27, 2013)

My first android phone is Samsung S4 and before this I was using Apple phone.


----------



## Davidsun2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Motorola Quench. It runs(yes, it is still alive!) Android 2.3 custom ROM but it actually came with 1.5!!! No multitouch also 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## IcemanBeara (Nov 27, 2013)

i moved from apple had all the phones since iphone 2 to iphone 5.

Went to the Note 2 and then changed that for a S4 which i now love, wont be changing again for a good while!


----------



## Pizzarrone (Nov 27, 2013)

My first and my current phone is Samsung Galaxy S Plus. I'm waiting Nexus 5 lol

Inviato dal mio GT-I9001 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtomeAP04 (Nov 27, 2013)

A Wiko cink slim, had to change it because there's almost no community for this phone.


----------



## jopsinas (Nov 27, 2013)

Huawei Honor. I'm still using it, but it has pretty bad develper support


----------



## skvrnda (Nov 27, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy SII - I am still using it and satisfied (2 years). With NeatROM 5.4.2 it's almost like new one. 
+ It's optimal size (I don't like bigger nor smaller phones), I am still satisfied with CPU speed, RAM/SD capacity and other HW parameters.
- I dont't like internal microphone, because recording videos on a rock concert is horrible - very distorted sound - there is no option to decrease sensibility of the mic. Sound from internal speaker is pure and also the position of the speaker can be better. NFC chip is missign (no big deal). Batery life not so good, but with NeatROM it's a way better.


----------



## _Glcr (Nov 27, 2013)

Motorola Milestone XT720 
But gave it back because of its low RAM. 
But its camera was quite awesome. Very wow =D

Sent from my LG-P970 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Obleon99 (Nov 27, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Y 

Sent from my LG-P990 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 11clyver11 (Nov 28, 2013)

Galaxy Ace! :good:


----------



## ianNaos (Nov 28, 2013)

Galaxy S2 (not LTE)

now on Galaxy Note i717


----------



## corncorn1 (Nov 28, 2013)

HTC Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## kejsii (Nov 28, 2013)

Htc Desire and is good even today


----------



## PedroM.CostaAndrade (Nov 28, 2013)

S III Mini


----------



## ekwj (Nov 29, 2013)

Galaxy S3


----------



## paul-c (Nov 29, 2013)

Motorola DROID RAZR

Sent from my Sony Xperia ZL


----------



## foxsoul22 (Nov 29, 2013)

HTC DESIRE HD 
and still I have not bought another one 

and happy that I rooted it a week ago


----------



## abvohera (Nov 29, 2013)

Even my First Android Phone was Samsung Galaxy Ace


----------



## smshibly (Nov 29, 2013)

*Phone*



anuj.is60 said:


> Mine galaxy ace
> Yours??
> 
> Sent from xda premium-don't forget the thanks button

Click to collapse



Mine was Walton primo f1...:fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed:


----------



## hitgrap (Nov 29, 2013)

HTC Desire HD, learned a lot about android with desire hd 

Послато са HTC EVO 3D X515m користећи Тапаток 2


----------



## tek022 (Nov 29, 2013)

Droid X.  Gotta love those encrypted bootloaders and 2nd init!

I learned a lot about Android with that phone as well, it was my first delve into ADB and such.


----------



## BrX91 (Nov 29, 2013)

Nokia N900 with unnoficial port of android, called NiTDroid.  That was really bad OS.


----------



## asifcheer (Nov 29, 2013)

Mine is Galaxy Y.... and is now 3 years old but still out there...

Sent from my GT-I9082


----------



## AleksaSavic (Nov 29, 2013)

Galaxy Fit... and old but still very good device.

Sent from my Prestigio Tablet


----------



## mmetharam (Nov 29, 2013)

My first android phone was a nexus 4. i'd use an iphone up until its release date. Glad i switched over, i can't believe all the possibilities of customizations you have with android, most importantly to me xposed and viper4android, and of course all the great roms and kernels for this device in particular.


----------



## Hacker_boy85 (Nov 29, 2013)

My first android phone was galaxy y

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Schnedi (Nov 29, 2013)

i changed my i5 for a Galaxy s4 and it was the worst change i could have done xD. touchwiz is shiz!

i bought the Nexus 5 three weeks ago and it's amazing.

..:Enviado desde mi Nexus 5:..


----------



## OniNoSeishin (Nov 29, 2013)

ZTE Blade, from android 2.2 up to 4.1.2. Boy, it was a good phone with a richfull dev community


----------



## rizwanbabar (Nov 29, 2013)

*hi*

hi friends how r u all me new there???


----------



## poncki99 (Nov 29, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Spica i-5700. Man, that was a sloooow one, but i was new to Android and to afraid to even think of modding it. But with my second Android phone, Huawei Ascend P1 i went straight for for CM 10.1 by faust93 and it was great ROM. Now i'm on chinese B706 beta with EMUI 1.6 trying to get used to iOS style, but it's awfully hard.


----------



## StaVrosSRO (Nov 29, 2013)

My first Phone was a HTC Desire G7  i really liked that phone , i rooted and installed a costom rom .. it was soo fun .. and now i have a Samsung galaxy mini 2 is a great phone but there are not so many costom roms or mods for it


----------



## valerikk (Nov 29, 2013)

My 1st android phone was motorola defy+ mb526 it still work i gave to my brother. It work very good i have droped it from 5 meters and just some scratchs on the cover(lost waterproof resistance)

Sent from my LG-E975 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xiscoj (Nov 29, 2013)

mine was a huawei u8650, really quite good for the price, changed for my galaxy ace 2 which has been quite dissapointing, but now thanks to team canija seem to be a new phone with cm 10.2 :good:


----------



## danangkyn (Nov 30, 2013)

Galaxy Young Duos


----------



## backb0ne5p1d0r (Nov 30, 2013)

HTC ChaCha

Sent from my One X+ using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Drice81 (Nov 30, 2013)

My first Android Phone is a Samsung Galaxy mini on Android 2.1 x)


----------



## el6006 (Nov 30, 2013)

I started out my Android journey on the HTC Droid Eris. The Verizon salesman kept pushing me toward the original Droid but I honestly didn't care for the Droid's form-factor.  I'm not and never will be a fan of horizontal slider phones. I wouldn't mind a vertical slider with decent specifications and a Blackberry keypad on it though. The Eris was a great phone. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rezapatel (Nov 30, 2013)

The first HTC Desire


----------



## homepage (Dec 1, 2013)

It's a cheap LG E300 (L3). I still use it while travelling.


----------



## devilishone (Dec 1, 2013)

*Acer*

My first ever android device was an Acer Lquid E, which I rooted on the second day I had it.  Thought I'd bricked it too though it was just a minor mistake I made that I was able to fix.


----------



## desmond462 (Dec 1, 2013)

my first android was a T-mobile Mytouch phone,it was second hand phone meaning someone use it before,but i was glad to finally have a android phone . It was ok for my first phone.


----------



## mattfox27 (Dec 2, 2013)

Moto Droid X on VZW. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## enakeprimen (Dec 2, 2013)

Mine is galaxy tab p1000, it works very well until now. Upgraded to android 4.4 kitkat (thanks to cm 11 custom rom)


----------



## dpu83 (Dec 2, 2013)

The first android phone on which I have been able to experience is a Xperia X8


----------



## J00z (Dec 2, 2013)

My first android phone was Samsung Galaxy Ace


----------



## dom2570 (Dec 2, 2013)

sprint E4GT


----------



## alidhaida (Dec 2, 2013)

*xperia neo v *

My first android phn was xperia neo v ...still stuck with this     but i love it too...


----------



## delirio71 (Dec 3, 2013)

*i9003*

i9003


----------



## _conors_ (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello everybody :laugh:
My first device is my LG Optimus L3 (e400).
For a team with such a small screen has great potential.


----------



## sajmonus07 (Dec 4, 2013)

My first was Lg gt 540 swift===> samsung galaxy gt 5510 ===> Zte v967s

Wysłane z mojego ZTE V967S za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## xing8119 (Dec 4, 2013)

Motorola XT316 with 2.3.4


----------



## iZylon (Dec 4, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S III Mini T.T


----------



## Kimble89 (Dec 5, 2013)

my first android smartphone was the htc desire hd. it was a very good phone!


----------



## IIDr0iDJuNkiEII (Dec 5, 2013)

Galaxy Nexus...:good:

Love it! Great phone, easy to unlock/root and lot of custom rom support...

Made me realize I don't need (CR)Apple products...:laugh:


----------



## .Dogsi are F. (Dec 5, 2013)

my first was a Xperia x10 mini Pro ...


----------



## carlos_hoodios (Dec 5, 2013)

Desire HD  Loved it!


----------



## Adurnas (Dec 5, 2013)

Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo... great phone, still using it. I barely need to overclock it, and it runs so smoothly!


----------



## watalee (Dec 6, 2013)

Moto Droid Milestone


----------



## carlosm15 (Dec 6, 2013)

Galaxy S1 i9000

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## manualfa (Dec 6, 2013)

My first Galaxy Ace :silly:

2nd and now Galaxy Nexus :good:


----------



## Lettuce! (Dec 6, 2013)

HTC Hero was my first Android device, was a nice phone. Then SGS2, which served me very well for a few years. Now Nexus 5.


----------



## shaggy0113 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Droid 2*

It was a great phone just got hot alot. Droid 2


----------



## SonicXXX (Dec 6, 2013)

S2 is da first!


----------



## DarkStryder (Dec 6, 2013)

SonicXXX said:


> S2 is da first!

Click to collapse



Not bad, ill buy it off u?

Sent from my Xperia Neo V


----------



## HENRY131 (Dec 7, 2013)

anuj.is60 said:


> Mine galaxy ace
> Yours??
> 
> Sent from xda premium-don't forget the thanks button

Click to collapse



galaxy s3 gti9300


----------



## ultimategamer_ (Dec 7, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S2!


----------



## s8freak (Dec 7, 2013)

HTC Aria

"You stay classy San Diego"
Sent from my ATT S4 draped in velvety awesomeness


----------



## courierkillerbd (Dec 8, 2013)

Huawei U8500 aka GP Crystal

Sent from my Primo-F2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GTS6310NUser (Dec 8, 2013)

My current Samsung Galaxy Young.


----------



## fleschdnb (Dec 9, 2013)

*SGE4*

Samsung Galaxy Epic 4G.


----------



## jstntp (Dec 9, 2013)

LG Optimus s.  Rooted and themed a month later, lol.


----------



## DiamondJay20 (Dec 9, 2013)

LG Phoenix (lol). Only realized how great it was when I exchanged it for a BB again only to ditch BB and go back to Android for good (save for a 2 day iPhone 4S run, which ended quickly.) See my signature for a full history.


----------



## MiBan82 (Dec 9, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S3. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Duck86 (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh dear. Mine was a Samsung Galaxy Europa. *hides face in shame*

Sent from my ST26i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mr_Budyniowski (Dec 9, 2013)

Galaxy MINI XD


----------



## spixy (Dec 9, 2013)

*S4 mini*

Galaxy S4 mini


----------



## Mc_22 (Dec 9, 2013)

My gt-i9070 Samsung galaxy s advance now I've a gt-i9100 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dannyman3819 (Dec 10, 2013)

LG Optimus S was my first then I got the LG Viper LTE which I hated then I got another LG Optimus S and I now have the Sprint Samsung Galaxy Nexus


----------



## migatxu (Dec 10, 2013)

HTC Magic -> Nexus One -> Nexus 4

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Jooosty (Dec 10, 2013)

Moto backflip > Samsung galaxy S2 skyrocket > Samsung captivate > Note 2 > Nexus 4 > Xperia X10 > Galaxy nexus > Moto G

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## synnvkz (Dec 10, 2013)

Lg l7 

Sent from my LG-P705 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## betus81 (Dec 10, 2013)

Acer liquid 

Inviato dal mio Nexus 7 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## emblazin (Dec 10, 2013)

Samsung moment, that phone was the bomb back when gingerbread reigned supreme.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda app-developers app


----------



## StvnKwlzk (Dec 10, 2013)

Desire S, Upgraded finally

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cpwall (Dec 10, 2013)

*Galaxy S*

"Captivate"


----------



## teonagode (Dec 10, 2013)

Htc Wildfire S

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## pidjong (Dec 11, 2013)

First android was Samsung Galaxy pocket


----------



## andreluigo (Dec 11, 2013)

*Motorola RAZR HD*

Actually i took too much time to agree andoid system...
I bought my first just 4 months ago... it was a XT925 but i am not satisfied with the perfomance...
It has so many lags, frozen...
Gadget is beautiful and excelent but system is not smooth...

I'd want know wich rom can i install without unlock bootloader...


----------



## deathknellx (Dec 11, 2013)

HTC the dream.

Sent from my LG-D801 using xda app-developers app


----------



## anks86 (Dec 11, 2013)

*99945249 6650*

HTC Hero. It was so slow...


----------



## Wischmann3 (Dec 11, 2013)

*my first android phone*

my first android phone is MOTO X,  it was a gift from my mother... soo love it


----------



## Dedzed (Dec 12, 2013)

I unfortunately was a close minded Apple freak until the Note 2 came out. I am still currently using the Note 2 and for the first time since iPhone 3g I don't feel the urge to upgrade. Until the Note 4 that is.  Lol  

I still like certain Apple products but will probably never go back to an iPhone unless Apple does some drastic changes, which I don't see happening. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## WolfBeast-SP (Dec 13, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy ACE. Good phone. Damn lack of memory.


----------



## hamdi_rds (Dec 13, 2013)

SGM (Samsung Galaxy Mini)


----------



## 2_The_Max (Dec 13, 2013)

HTC Desire -> S3 -> S4


----------



## kareemlukitomo (Dec 13, 2013)

Galaxy Young GT-S5360
Very small, really difficult to type lol

Sent from my GT-P1000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## EDWIGE49 (Dec 13, 2013)

*Smartphone*



Wischmann3 said:


> my first android phone is MOTO X,  it was a gift from my mother... soo love it

Click to collapse



Galaxy S3


----------



## taz1458 (Dec 13, 2013)

One of the first. The OG Droid. Then Droid incredible, then Droid X, then the x2, then fascinate, now Galaxy nexus. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## akordboy (Dec 13, 2013)

Galaxy S4....switched for the iPhone....not sure what took me so long to switch :good:


----------



## killernos (Dec 13, 2013)

my very first android was the first one that ever came out it was the G1 that was a solid phone battery lasted and was great


----------



## kenny70452 (Dec 13, 2013)

*1st android phone*

sprint gs3


----------



## Ankush menat (Dec 13, 2013)

Samsung galaxy y 
Still stuck on same...
But only till moto G launch in India(~jan14) :evil:


----------



## Hoa2 (Dec 13, 2013)

*mobile*

To unlock all capabilities of XDA, we ask that those of you with higher level skills make 10 helpful posts. If you are unable to help others, please post only relevant new questions or observations. Low quality posts will be deleted, especially when made simply to get to the 10 post threshold. Why?

Please note: In order to use the XDA phone apps with your account you must login with this username. You must also set a password via the Edit Email & Password section of User CP for use in our apps. Otherwise, you can continue to use Google to login when you access XDA via a web browser.To unlock all capabilities of XDA, we ask that those of you with higher level skills make 10 helpful posts. If you are unable to help others, please post only relevant new questions or observations. Low quality posts will be deleted, especially when made simply to get to the 10 post threshold. Why?

Please note: In order to use the XDA phone apps with your account you must login with this username. You must also set a password via the Edit Email & Password section of User CP for use in our apps. Otherwise, you can continue to use Google to login when you access XDA via a web browser.





killernos said:


> my very first android was the first one that ever came out it was the G1 that was a solid phone battery lasted and was great

Click to collapse


----------



## Rbn1363 (Dec 13, 2013)

wildfire :laugh:


----------



## Breaksense (Dec 14, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy SII (I9100) - bought it in June 2011, first Android phone, the best I put my hands on and it's still rocking. Kissed asphalt, concrete even hone and is working like a charm. Never had protection screen or cover, scratches can be counted on finger, barely visible. IMO the best Android phone Samsung has made.


----------



## tomasticot (Dec 14, 2013)

A xperia x10i


----------



## bcollado (Dec 16, 2013)

LG Optimus V...had it for over a year, its where I learned to root and work with Android code  it was my little guinea pig haha.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## chriscockerham1976 (Dec 16, 2013)

Samsung Infuse 4G. That's what started my OBSESSION with Android.


----------



## ibm_A3 (Dec 16, 2013)

Htc wilfire,unsmokeable.......


----------



## mrzilla (Dec 16, 2013)

anuj.is60 said:


> Mine galaxy ace
> Yours??
> 
> Sent from xda premium-don't forget the thanks button

Click to collapse



My very first Android phone was a T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide running either 2.2 or 2.3.

It was perhaps the second worst Android phone I've ever had, the first being the LG Optimus G.


----------



## d31i (Dec 17, 2013)

HTC Desire.

Way too little ram and internal memory.


----------



## Toruk_Macto (Dec 17, 2013)

My first android phone was and is the Legendary Motorola Defy + :laugh:. Still using it and will be installing 4.4.1 today .


----------



## lil2skinny (Dec 20, 2013)

Xperia Neo V


----------



## iamwrong (Dec 20, 2013)

moto milestone, i don't remember for sure

Sent from my Smart e4


----------



## Harris_xx (Dec 21, 2013)

HTC Desire HD :thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kimble89 (Dec 24, 2013)

My First was the HTC Dreier hd now i habe the HTC One

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## FunWithApps (Dec 24, 2013)

My first Android phone was a Samsung Galaxy S2. Now I have a Nexus 4 and am very happy with it


----------



## nikosst (Dec 24, 2013)

zte blade!


----------



## hungtruong7 (Dec 24, 2013)

My first android device is Samsung Galaxy Tab 7. I'm still have a feature phone.


----------



## SK:) (Dec 24, 2013)

Mine is Sony Xperia M Dual  C2004


----------



## RecursiveAnomaly (Dec 24, 2013)

Mine was the original Droid by Moto, I had a lot of fun with it. It was my first smart phone, and it felt sluggish compared to today's phones, but I loved it!


----------



## TheCaptainZ (Dec 24, 2013)

Sony Xperia S (LT26i)


----------



## Katey91 (Dec 24, 2013)

A Samsung Galaxy S which I still have and use as an mp3 player, it was a very good introduction to Android and flashing ROMs for me  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rokvil (Dec 24, 2013)

I think the first was motorola defy, was a gift for my birthday, and it's the best cellphone I've had in my hands


----------



## kevalthakkar (Dec 24, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy y

Sent from my Micromax A116 using xda premium


----------



## Iniku (Dec 25, 2013)

THE Galaxy S, the i9000 ! Very good phone !  <3


----------



## rwSN1PER (Dec 25, 2013)

My first Android phone was the Motorola Droid 3. I loved that thing, even though it never got updated past Gingerbread. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## LeaoTiago (Dec 26, 2013)

Galaxy S1 i9000B :fingers-crossed:


----------



## epicboy (Dec 26, 2013)

Samsung moment


----------



## Rohit02 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mine was Samsung Galaxy FIT s5670.. Too good.. Still using it.. With CM11 KITKAT,


----------



## zangetxu (Dec 26, 2013)

Galaxy s2, before i was iOS users


----------



## 690sid (Dec 26, 2013)

A crappy Spice MI270

Sent from my ST10 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Kawaisa (Dec 26, 2013)

T-Mobile HTC G1

The original android device, yeah it sucked


----------



## CallerHoller (Dec 26, 2013)

VZW OG Droid


----------



## epicboy (Dec 26, 2013)

Samsung intercept.


----------



## CapitãoBobi (Dec 26, 2013)

my first android and it is actually one hell fo a beast Huawei Ascend P1 running Android 4.3


----------



## Agasharr (Dec 26, 2013)

does samsung wave with almost functional android port counts?


----------



## nopanic95 (Dec 27, 2013)

Samsung galaxy gio, low cost, but great satisfaction.


----------



## NoteboyTech (Dec 27, 2013)

Samsung galaxy Note N7000 still using.. got it last year

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## alexvv (Dec 27, 2013)

xperia neo v!


----------



## aygriffith (Dec 27, 2013)

The Windows Mobile HTC Touch Pro 2 running an Android 2.0 rom. My first real Android phone was the Sprint HTC Hero. 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## MrPeeta (Dec 27, 2013)

Samsung S4, and loving it.


----------



## FastGas (Dec 27, 2013)

Huawei IDEOS U8160


----------



## dadykhoff (Dec 27, 2013)

a ****ty Nokia slide phone


----------



## teonagode (Dec 27, 2013)

Htc Wildfire S, was a good bang for a buck


----------



## 24HourClock (Dec 28, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy, the original


----------



## fennec91 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi guys,
For me, it's a HUAWEI HONOR 4"
A very good smartphone


----------



## Mury982314 (Dec 29, 2013)

my first android phone was an samsung galaxy s plus


----------



## ariansworld (Dec 29, 2013)

mine was the droid x


----------



## OlegSer (Dec 29, 2013)

*Mine was Xperia X8*

Good and extremely cheap phone. Switched to Xperia GO only because I can now sink  my phone in beer and it still work.


----------



## sParkSnare (Dec 29, 2013)

HTC Evo, one of my favorite phones ever.


----------



## fennec91 (Dec 30, 2013)

For me, it's a HUAWEI HONOR 4"


----------



## munlar (Dec 30, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Express, awesome specs for its price


----------



## taufikur (Dec 30, 2013)

My First android was Samsung Galaxy 551 (GT-i5510)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Alexandar-II (Dec 30, 2013)

Mine was and still is, Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc


----------



## Oldskool1337 (Dec 30, 2013)

Galaxy S Plus


----------



## DragonlordP (Dec 31, 2013)

LG p500 Optimus One... great little phone.


----------



## jabre (Jan 2, 2014)

Huawei g300


----------



## suluacid (Jan 2, 2014)

sony xperia mini st15i nice phone but too small


----------



## itsMetatron (Jan 2, 2014)

Motorola droid


----------



## AnteusFogg (Jan 3, 2014)

Galaxy s4 here, right out of Apple  

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theurgist (Jan 3, 2014)

HTC Desire


----------



## xpro2013 (Jan 3, 2014)

samsung galaxy spica


----------



## razlex (Jan 3, 2014)

Started off with the Evo3d, and now have an S4. Both serve(d) me well!


----------



## theyebac (Jan 3, 2014)

samsung galaxy 551  great one


----------



## Scripts (Jan 4, 2014)

Samsung Exhibit II. Was a piece of junk.

Sent from ALCATEL One Touch Fierce


----------



## fresti (Jan 4, 2014)

PICOpadGCE... very very poor devices but that make me more work hard to know android operation...

Sory my english so bad


----------



## parthv21 (Jan 4, 2014)

My first android is Xperia ion..and guys those with Xperia ion search cm11 for Xperia ion on Google...we have receieced a kitkat rom!!!

Sent from my Xperia ion using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## krisqwerty (Jan 4, 2014)

Motorola backflip.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fields_g (Jan 4, 2014)

Preordered HTC G1.  Because of XDA, I used that for much longer that I should have.....


----------



## t1nkertoy (Jan 5, 2014)

HTC Desire.. from work.. A good little device.


----------



## vzsisp (Jan 5, 2014)

HTC ONE X+


----------



## failed1234 (Jan 5, 2014)

LG Phoenix P505. Put JB on it, somehow.

Sent from my KFHDX using Tapatalk


----------



## icebergz12 (Jan 5, 2014)

Original Motorola droid A855. Like you didn't know! Lol that we a game changer in its day. Had BlackBerrys before that. Never rooted it though. Didn't even know what rooting was.memories...

Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jan 5, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Y. Until now, the best low-end branded smartphone ever. Most popular especially in Asia


----------



## sWireless (Jan 5, 2014)

The Google G1

I loved that phone, I was reluctant to go touch screen at the time in 2008 so that was the natural choice.


----------



## 89lordaeron89 (Jan 5, 2014)

first phone was...a samsung flip phone...forgot the model...then went to lg viewty (first touch screen lolll), which went down the toilet


----------



## Genji1234 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Lovely.*

Motorola Citrus. 

It was beautiful, until I found out it had eclair and there was no way to update to gingerbread+.:crying:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Y GTS5360 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## teonagode (Jan 5, 2014)

HTC Wildfire S

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## alphonse12 (Jan 5, 2014)

Galaxy ace


----------



## robrobbbbb (Jan 6, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Mini


----------



## MakaMika (Jan 6, 2014)

A samsung galaxy s gt i9003,still have it though -_-


----------



## mrzottel (Jan 6, 2014)

HTC Desire which I still have and use. Heavily battered from some near dead experiences (dropped it of almost any surface I have in my house) and hated for its low memory warnings...


----------



## adukale (Jan 6, 2014)

Dell XCD28

Sent from my Micromax A117 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fede_arg (Jan 6, 2014)

Same as the latest and actual: Motorola Defy+, now gloriously running KitKat


----------



## scottytuhatti (Jan 7, 2014)

LG G2x! Wished Tmo didn't discontinue services and updates for that phone.


----------



## dinx20 (Jan 7, 2014)

Sony Xperia P


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jan 7, 2014)

iPhone 5s and iPhone 5c 

Message sent failed.


----------



## abdel12345 (Jan 7, 2014)

TomalinSGY said:


> iPhone 5s and iPhone 5c
> 
> Message sent failed.

Click to collapse



Those are really nice androids. 

I hope you were joking 

Sent from my white Nexus 5 using xda-developers app.
Please press the thanks button if I help you.


----------



## iPhonda (Jan 7, 2014)

After 4 years in Apple with almost all iPhones until 5, my first Android was an Galaxy s3 and I hate him after 1 week change to iPhone 5 and after 6 months change to htc one and i don't want another phone because this is the best!! Especially with viperone from team venon.... 

Enviado do meu HTC One através de Tapatalk


----------



## fede_arg (Jan 7, 2014)

iPhonda said:


> After 4 years in Apple with almost all iPhones until 5, my first Android was an Galaxy s3 and I hate him after 1 week change to iPhone 5 and after 6 months change to htc one and i don't want another phone because this is the best!! Especially with viperone from team venon....
> 
> Enviado do meu HTC One através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



so maybe you should change your nickname to... HTChevrolet?


----------



## iPhonda (Jan 7, 2014)

fede_arg said:


> so maybe you should change your nickname to... HTChevrolet?

Click to collapse



Lol,  maybe but I Love Honda cars and my car I don't change ever... Just to another Honda...  

Enviado do meu HTC One através de Tapatalk


----------



## fede_arg (Jan 7, 2014)

iPhonda said:


> Lol,  maybe but I Love Honda cars and my car I don't change ever... Just to another Honda...
> 
> Enviado do meu HTC One através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok... HTCivic, and that's the best I can do for today...


----------



## hardlined (Jan 7, 2014)

Droid Incredible, I was awestruck for the first couple weeks when I had the best phone money could buy. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## duabijitelur (Jan 8, 2014)

Samsung Star


----------



## Avitohol (Jan 8, 2014)

My son's Galaxy mini


----------



## sud.vastav (Jan 8, 2014)

Xperia Mini and I love it(till now!)

Sent from my ST15i using xda app-developers app


----------



## usatencu (Jan 8, 2014)

*l7*

Lg Optimus L7


----------



## notanaccount (Jan 8, 2014)

*GT S5302*

Samsung Galaxy Y Duos Lite ...

A proper Samsung phone...


----------



## bludsugah (Jan 8, 2014)

A brick called the Sony Ericsson Xperia X8, which works like a charm 

Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sevenbrother (Jan 8, 2014)

zte blade know as orange san francisco


----------



## layyze (Jan 8, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S. I'm a relative noob.


----------



## Simon_89 (Jan 8, 2014)

My first android device was a HTC Hero, running version 1.6 I think. Went to iPhones after that but I'm in the process of getting my brothers Galaxy S4 off him.

First android tablet is a Galaxy Tab 3 7" but regret not getting the 8" for the newer software running on it.


----------



## Badbob117 (Jan 8, 2014)

*uggh*

my first android phone was a sony ericson monster, i dont even know what make it was.. I ended up losing it on a ski hill after around a week.  :/


----------



## metterschling (Jan 8, 2014)

LG GT-540 aka Swift. Started with Donut (Android 1.6), LG ROMs ended at 2.2, updated till 4.1.2 (Cyanogenmod) which is still running fine on that device thanks to Swap partituon  on Sd-card  

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JJKPL (Jan 8, 2014)

**

Well... I have never had and Android Phone, I still have a Windows Mobile. :good:


----------



## R4Y3K (Jan 8, 2014)

My first phone was nokia 7710 an old one but good one 

Sent from my HTC Desire 500 using xda premium


----------



## randomtd (Jan 8, 2014)

Mine was a Droid Chrage, actually one of my favs.


----------



## MAGISTR-Shuba (Jan 8, 2014)

my - emulator on PC)))) then - galaxy 3


----------



## Whipstickgostop (Jan 8, 2014)

My first android phone was a Spring GS2. Rooted it the day I got it and never turned back. Now running a Note 3


----------



## Yizzer (Jan 9, 2014)

HTC EVO baaaybay


----------



## rhyen (Jan 9, 2014)

*first android phone*



Khizar hayyat said:


> mA fIrSt android is HTC MagIc.
> aNd SeCond Is Desire Hd
> And now I have Sidekick 4g

Click to collapse



htc hero


----------



## jaff29771 (Jan 9, 2014)

*first android phone*

My first android phone was and still  is :good: galaxy Note 2   GTN7100  
and yours was? :good:


----------



## tennisCHRIS (Jan 9, 2014)

My first Android phone was the T-Mobile Samsung Galaxy S2 and I loved it...
Until last week when I was dumb and dropped it in a clothing store dressing room, cracking the LCD underneath the screen, slowly killing the display, rendering it useless...

Now I'm stuck with my dad's old HTC G2 rooted to KitKat with the CyanKat (1.0) Rom


----------



## uchihakurtz (Jan 9, 2014)

Mine was Galaxy Gio, legend has it that it's still alive and running KitKat to this day. Damn, I wish mine wasn't stolen 2 years ago. 

Sent from my blazing fast Nexus 4


----------



## Den in USA (Jan 9, 2014)

A dell Streak 5

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Steviebee1978 (Jan 10, 2014)

lol sad i know but it was a wildfire .... had to keep deleting everything after every two weeks lol


----------



## promohammad (Jan 10, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Pocket S5300


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Jan 10, 2014)

Motorola milestone


----------



## azureskies (Jan 10, 2014)

I briefly used a Huawei Y300.


----------



## Mineturtle33 (Jan 11, 2014)

Nook simple touch which I Bricked while hardware modding it lol. (If android-based e-readers count)

Sent from my 2013 Kindle Fire HD with Tapatalk


----------



## marioted (Jan 11, 2014)

HTC wildfire 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## manfio (Jan 11, 2014)

My first it was the beautifull HTC hero g2 with Android 2.0, nice old days heheh

Sent from my Flo using TapaTalk


----------



## clouds5 (Jan 11, 2014)

Desire HD  And I had good times with it. Also thx to the great community here on XDA!

Kept it until another phone came out that was truely better in every way (SG3).


----------



## nicknitewolf (Jan 11, 2014)

Xperia X10 [When Ericsson was still coperated with Sony]


----------



## sandalks (Jan 12, 2014)

Alcatel ot 906 , it was a worse phone . 

Sent from my Xperia Ray using Tapatalk


----------



## kupuk23 (Jan 12, 2014)

my first phone... Galaxy Mini lol ) :laugh: i OCed it from 600 Mhz to 900 MhZ huahahahah


----------



## kramkumar (Jan 12, 2014)

Lenovo S880, nice phone but no service support in my country.


----------



## hambuger (Jan 12, 2014)

Xperia X8! Not a bad little phone for the time.


----------



## assassinst (Jan 12, 2014)

my 1st android is tablet, Ainol Novo 7 Crystal,
but now i'm using oppo find muse, hope i can change it become xperia M 
thanks, sorry for bad english :good:


----------



## |>/\nte (Jan 12, 2014)

My current one.A sony xperia tipo. Before that, I was using my sony ericsson k550im (debranded 3 months ago), that I had for 5 years.


----------



## Asif Wani (Jan 12, 2014)

*sony xperia*

sony xperia tipo


----------



## scottcameron (Jan 12, 2014)

HTC Magic


----------



## jazzcrab (Jan 12, 2014)

My first Android phone was (and still is at present) the Samsung S2. Tomorrow,  I'll get my next one, a Xiaomi Mi-2S with 32 GB.  

Cheers, 
jazzy


----------



## zr0sgnl (Jan 12, 2014)

HTC thunderbolt

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## fousekis21 (Jan 12, 2014)

*AND eingchke*

Galaxy s1!


----------



## akashtaker001 (Jan 13, 2014)

Sony Ericsson Xperia Mini Pro (SK17i)


----------



## starlightfox (Jan 13, 2014)

Evo 4G. Was an awesome phone at the time, but I could never ever go back to it unless there was no other choice.


----------



## Tilgare (Jan 13, 2014)

My first was the original HTC Incredible.  I wasn't as in tune with the Android happenings, so I managed to buy it at the VERY end of it's lifecycle unwittingly - I think less than a week later they released the Thunderbolt.  Kept it for about 2.5 years while I waited for a worthwhile flagship to arrive on the market.


----------



## deepakarora2011 (Jan 15, 2014)

[color]Micromax  A60[/color]



> Originally posted by Deepu Arora

Click to collapse


----------



## armageddon6 (Jan 15, 2014)

HTC Desire HD


----------



## fikhyda (Jan 15, 2014)

Sony Ericsson Xperia Mini Pro (SK17i)


----------



## cpandroidlover (Jan 16, 2014)

X10 mini pro U20i

Sent from my C6902 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Toliyn (Jan 16, 2014)

Galaxy S2


----------



## aamirrajpoot (Jan 16, 2014)

Mine was Galaxy Pocket


----------



## topjesse (Jan 16, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy pocket.... i loved its portability

Sent from my GT-P5100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## akirakhun (Jan 16, 2014)

x10 mini pro


----------



## Andry.dlv (Jan 20, 2014)

LG optimus L3 II, and not develop 

Sent from my LG-E425 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Shojimeguro (Jan 20, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Young


----------



## Paradelle (Jan 20, 2014)

Sony Xperia X8. Looking back, it was awful, but at the time I thought it was the greatest piece of tech yet invented.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dastac (Jan 21, 2014)

xperia SOLA, it was my birthday present


----------



## sauja (Jan 21, 2014)

Samsung galaxy i5510 aka CALLISTO

had google branding on the back side
upgraded to 2.3 - 4.1- 4.2- dev work is still going on....
waiting for stable CM 11 :cyclops:


----------



## Konno_Yuuki (Jan 21, 2014)

Kyocera Hydro


----------



## Kristen Bell (Jan 21, 2014)

HTC Desire HD :good:


----------



## c200amgpacket (Jan 21, 2014)

my first phone was the s3 galaxy


----------



## MagickPanda (Jan 21, 2014)

My first Android Phone was a Samsung galaxy i5700 aka Spica, hardware was slow but the software was cutting edge and alot more "open" than iphone counterparts. It broke when I forgot to turn it off in a heavy rain =.= still missed it. Now i uses lenovo S750 which is a water-resist so rain and water etc shouldn't be a problem now hehe.


----------



## emblazonpunk (Jan 21, 2014)

- Galaxy Young
- Galaxy Ace
- Galaxy Ace 3 (Amen)


----------



## 0007h (Jan 21, 2014)

ME525. I'm still using it.


----------



## Lamalord2 (Jan 21, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S1 i9001

Sent from my HTC One mini using xda app-developers app


----------



## cMelo11 (Jan 21, 2014)

My first was the Motorola droid RAZR HD, it was great for its time 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using xda app-developers app


----------



## King Coon (Jan 21, 2014)

It was a Samsung GT510


----------



## xc rider (Jan 22, 2014)

Motorola droid. 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRidas (Jan 22, 2014)

T-mobile G1(HTC Dream) still works and in mint condition.


----------



## jiggaboy (Jan 22, 2014)

HTC G1. first app: Papi jump 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irwenzhao (Jan 22, 2014)

HTC Wildfire S. Now that I remember that phone, it looked like a toy compared to Note 2.

Smack that Thanks button if I helped!
KitKat came in on my OmniROM, running on my Note 2.
Sent from a small country called Singapore.
P.S. Time for school, not much time for XDA


----------



## farazlodhi007 (Jan 22, 2014)

Galaxy spica>Nokia N900>Galaxy S2>Galaxy Note>Galaxy Note II.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MarcelPG (Jan 22, 2014)

My first smartphone with android it was (and actually it is) the Samsung Galaxy S2, and for some years I hope!


----------



## guitovski (Jan 23, 2014)

Optimus Boston aka Gigabyte GSmart G1305, Orange Boston, Commtiva Z71, etc, etc. Then I bought LG Optimus Black (P970), LG Optimus 3D (P920) and the actual LG Maximo 4X (P880)


----------



## sun4ous (Jan 23, 2014)

samsung galaxy ace 2


----------



## 1c3_5n0w (Jan 23, 2014)

Xperia Play R800i. Bought a new device because dev support stipped at 4.1.2

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Orion98 (Jan 23, 2014)

my frist android phone was htc one s


----------



## PicoDeGiao (Jan 23, 2014)

My one-and-only Gnex. She is the only smartphone I've ever owned (it took a VERY long time to bug my wife enough to let me have one......I know, sad).


----------



## HumbleRequestor (Jan 23, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S2

TF101 KatKiss.  SGS2 Stock.


----------



## rysh88 (Jan 23, 2014)

Mine was Samsung Galaxy that was only released for Rogers and T-Mobile and it was not a stable phone as the original. I regret why I bothered not purchasing the original. :crying:


----------



## vtmoon (Jan 24, 2014)

Droid Iris was given to me by a friend when he upgraded.


----------



## rovama (Jan 24, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Y Pro B5510


----------



## loicdu (Jan 24, 2014)

It was a Galaxy S2, a cult product for me!


----------



## BKiv (Jan 24, 2014)

LG optimus still have it set up as a clock in the bedroom by the TV.

EOL Bionic running 4.4.2


----------



## howardsl2 (Jan 24, 2014)

My first Android phone was a HTC Wildfire S, which works well but the screen is too small. I later switched to a Nexus 5.


----------



## Weekend' (Jan 25, 2014)

My first one was also the Galaxy Ace.
Really loved it.


----------



## Vesnyx (Jan 25, 2014)

My first and only Android phone was my amazing Samsung Vibrant T959. I got 4.4.2 running on it and it works like a dream!


----------



## deathbychoco (Jan 25, 2014)

my first android phone was xperia mini and i still have it until now


----------



## nim92akaSean (Jan 25, 2014)

Xperia neo V which I am still using and I love it eventhough i have a gionee elife e6 now. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda app-developers app


----------



## dimsar2013 (Jan 25, 2014)

My first and current Android phone was Samsung Galaxy Y GT-S5360. Amazing phone!!!!!!!

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Bernardo0703 (Jan 25, 2014)

I came a little late to the android scene but my first was 
Galaxy SII X (T989)
awesome phone


----------



## strikerdj2011 (Jan 25, 2014)

htc desire


----------



## Commandos18 (Jan 25, 2014)

SE Neo V. I still have it, but i want to switch it


----------



## xemnas18 (Jan 26, 2014)

My first and the one im currently still using is the Droid Pro. I gave it some life recently by rooting and flashing CM7, but I can't wait to upgrade to the lg g2.


----------



## omarvel0us (Jan 26, 2014)

The huaweii comet, then lg e739, and now galaxy s3!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L0k3n (Jan 26, 2014)

Acer liquid mt.  still gets used as a media device.


----------



## lovekidd (Jan 26, 2014)

Galaxy Nexus, very late huh


----------



## Focus59 (Jan 26, 2014)

Sony Xperia X10 Mini - Android 1.6


----------



## pball52998 (Jan 26, 2014)

My first android was the android Samsung galaxy 4.2 player. Then I lost it a couple days ago :c but my first android phone was the Rezound  which I still use now!  lol great phone!

Sent from my Rezound. Cyanogenmod 11. Kit kat 4.4 Come for the specs leave for the battery life.


----------



## hjkimbrian (Jan 26, 2014)

My first device was a borrowed HTC EVO 3D


----------



## sstrm (Jan 26, 2014)

I also had an Xperia Mini Pro with android 1.6, that later was sold to my brother. He still uses it from time to time. God, I loved that little phone.


----------



## DaSPe (Jan 27, 2014)

Lenovo A820


----------



## ALEKSDKS (Jan 27, 2014)

xperia neo v


----------



## wwewwf96 (Jan 27, 2014)

Motorola Defy here. Looking back, I must say that Android has come a long way. I remember the first boot up...man was it a "lagfest". For me it was pretty much unusable. Those were the days when you really couldn't have a nice experience without installing a custom rom. Quarx is a living legend and THE reason that made that phone not only usable, but actually pretty awesome


----------



## Callides (Jan 27, 2014)

Galaxy Note 3


----------



## lolerpro8 (Jan 27, 2014)

Callides said:


> Galaxy Note 3

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mavr1c (Jan 27, 2014)

Galaxy note 2

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## clio24v (Jan 27, 2014)

Samsung galaxy s2

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CCGLP (Jan 27, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S2 too. I started a bit too late with the smartphones world.


----------



## Alf111 (Jan 27, 2014)

LG L5


----------



## crackrocks (Jan 28, 2014)

HTC G1 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mike21pr (Jan 28, 2014)

Unofficially, the HTC Touch with a android port to NAND. 

Otherwise, Sprint HTC Hero

Sent from my Moto G GPE


----------



## yukinhaw (Jan 28, 2014)

Sony Ericasson Xperia Mini in white! 
it was a lovely little cute phone! 

sent from my Moto G <3


----------



## jabrown84 (Jan 28, 2014)

HTC Incredible


----------



## Patland (Jan 28, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Ace.


----------



## oscarmarina2 (Jan 28, 2014)

Galaxy s2


----------



## xxhaimbondxx (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm ashamed to say, but I haven't had my first Android phone yet.  My first smart phone was nokia E52, then E73 for quite awhile, then Nokia C7 and 701. I've tried many Androids during this time, first G2x, then xperia Ray, then Ascend P1, then P970. However, I gave my wife the G2X and Ascend P1, and returned xperia ray and P970, all within a couple of days. Something didn't sit right with me, even though Symbian is not the greatest OS. Now I've ordered a used Optimus F3 and hopefully received it by the end of the week.  It has all the features I could ever want, except for the FM radio.


----------



## ZhaoPH (Feb 2, 2014)

xxhaimbondxx said:


> I'm ashamed to say, but I haven't had my first Android phone yet.  My first smart phone was nokia E52, then E73 for quite awhile, then Nokia C7 and 701. I've tried many Androids during this time, first G2x, then xperia Ray, then Ascend P1, then P970. However, I gave my wife the G2X and Ascend P1, and returned xperia ray and P970, all within a couple of days. Something didn't sit right with me, even though Symbian is not the greatest OS. Now I've ordered a used Optimus F3 and hopefully received it by the end of the week.  It has all the features I could ever want, except for the FM radio.

Click to collapse



If you want a budget friendly phone, you can buy a Samsung Galaxy Y or if you want a mid range smartphone you can buy xperia tipo or xperia c 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## xxhaimbondxx (Feb 2, 2014)

TomalinSGY said:


> If you want a budget friendly phone, you can buy a Samsung Galaxy Y or if you want a mid range smartphone you can buy xperia tipo or xperia c
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



xperia tipo is mid-range? Check the specs, it seems to be a complete junk, comparing to my Optimus F3.  I'm already set, rooted and partitioned F3. It's perfect .


----------



## acerliquidz (Feb 2, 2014)

my first android is samsung galaxy young.


----------



## ZhaoPH (Feb 2, 2014)

acerliquidz said:


> my first android is samsung galaxy young.

Click to collapse



Me too  proud user here :beer:


----------



## evilboygenius (Feb 2, 2014)

My first android phone was ZTE BLADE.

P.S. My first post


----------



## mrafi (Feb 2, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Young GT - S5360. Low End phone, haha

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dpallett (Feb 2, 2014)

Galaxy s3 mini (only one I could get on contract with my poor credit history) , still got it, only about 6 months old. Before that I had an iPhone 4.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## mini01 (Feb 2, 2014)

Samsung S3 mini - I got it for 1,-EUR + good contract last october. Now it is running very good with SlimROM 20140128


----------



## 1T TAB (Feb 2, 2014)

Samsung galaxy ace s5830


----------



## nottys4 (Feb 2, 2014)

htc wildfire lol


----------



## harviak (Feb 2, 2014)

Sony Ericsson Xperia X8


----------



## kebles (Feb 3, 2014)

LG Motion. That phone is a tiny adorable cheap powerhouse. It now sits on my bedside and runs Cyanogenmod, and is my dedicated alarm clock.


----------



## olivi25 (Feb 3, 2014)

my frist android is " hp touchpad" and the phone is wiko cink peak 2


----------



## RoarAbelson (Feb 3, 2014)

ZTE Blade II.

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TechnoMonkey76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I was late getting to a smartphone.  I hopped on the bandwagon with a DROID 3 when it was already a couple years old.


----------



## icesilver18 (Feb 4, 2014)

samsung galaxy core duos


----------



## a10fjet (Feb 4, 2014)

My first was Infuse 4g. bought used. still using it today
i had a S4 but it took a small fall and broke. fixed the glass and then dropped it again and cracked the screen. not the most durable device. All my devices from now to eternity will be in permanent cases.

Anybody else wish they brought back physical keyboards? or slap new chipset in the HTC Dream!


----------



## TypicalAndroidUser (Feb 4, 2014)

*my first phone was*

i lost my Smartphone noob status with Galaxy Fit. 

then i bought lg optimus Me. which was a really bad choice to make, then i bought a few more uh... bad quality non android phones. including the lumia 510 which i swapped for lumia 520. 

however i started rooting and customizing and stuff on micromax a57 or coolpad something. it got shorted out. 

whew.... no one will say that was waste of money.  

oh i also had a tablet from Micromax before i got an used galaxy tab 2 7.0 

i am presently hoping that the phones and tab i have last atleast for 4 years. since i have no plans to buy any more tech before 2018, since i will be investing in ps4. hopefully. 

writing all of this is strangely cathartic. thanks for making this thread.

---------- Post added at 06:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 AM ----------




a10fjet said:


> My first was Infuse 4g. bought used. still using it today
> i had a S4 but it took a small fall and broke. fixed the glass and then dropped it again and cracked the screen. not the most durable device. All my devices from now to eternity will be in permanent cases.
> 
> Anybody else wish they brought back physical keyboards? or slap new chipset in the HTC Dream!

Click to collapse



my s4 that i got as a gift got burned in the charge port area. it seems GalaxyS4's are really poorly made.  it happened only after an hour of charging so it not a question of overcharged short circuiting either. stupid phone it is inspite of all its features. i couldn't return it either so i got it fixed and gave it as a gift to a poor unsuspecting soul. yes. i am a bit evil. but i guess it was paying it forward.


----------



## Vatzee (Feb 4, 2014)

*My first Android*

First _Samsung Galaxy (Dead)
Second_XPERIA RAY (Still in use) With Xperia Ultimate HD ROM
Now_ XOLO PLAY with THE KITKAT ROM by The Prezident (Bigg THANXX)


----------



## D2Y aka E (Feb 4, 2014)

Xiaomi is the best phone 

Sent from my GT-S6500D using xda app-developers app


----------



## jakuburban (Feb 4, 2014)

Xperia x10

Sent from d605


----------



## smartpr1v4t3 (Feb 4, 2014)

My first private phone is a LG G2 at the moment 

My first phone at work was a Sony Xperia Arc S


----------



## Mysterion1 (Feb 4, 2014)

The LG Optimus 4X HD (great phone by the way). Before that I've been using Symbian S60 and iOS.


----------



## Nigglenuts (Feb 4, 2014)

My first android was a Pantech Burst. After that I had a Motorola Atrix HD. Then a GS3, and now I've got an LG Optimus G Pro. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jime1 (Feb 4, 2014)

a10fjet said:


> My first was Infuse 4g. bought used. still using it today
> i had a S4 but it took a small fall and broke. fixed the glass and then dropped it again and cracked the screen. not the most durable device. All my devices from now to eternity will be in permanent cases.
> 
> Anybody else wish they brought back physical keyboards? or slap new chipset in the HTC Dream!

Click to collapse



GS 4 has gorilla glass! Still it breaks twice!!?? That ridiculous :what:
Sent from my Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## mhoss48 (Feb 4, 2014)

Gorilla glass arent unbreakable, they less prone for scratches and a bit for falling

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## lispain (Feb 5, 2014)

IPHONE 3GS.
It was amazing at that time! It showed new world to me!!


----------



## pkanhe1 (Feb 5, 2014)

lispain said:


> IPHONE 3GS.
> It was amazing at that time! It showed new world to me!!

Click to collapse



Seriously?!?! Read the title of the post 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flow-Chi (Feb 5, 2014)

Didn't own a lot of devices yet, but I'm quite happy with the HTC One X..
Nevertheless I think I'd be more happy with a more open device like a Nexus or the Oppo N1


----------



## chaz3 (Feb 5, 2014)

Galaxy Y. It actually had a great dev scene.


----------



## androidprincess (Feb 6, 2014)

*Nokia N8*

:silly:


----------



## slabongrade (Feb 6, 2014)

HTC Sensation XE

Im a newbie))


----------



## mojohorlick (Feb 7, 2014)

slabongrade said:


> HTC Sensation XE
> 
> Im a newbie))

Click to collapse



sony arc =]


----------



## dhruvil007 (Feb 7, 2014)

Galaxy S2. Bloody brilliant phone.


----------



## Geratius (Feb 7, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Ace. Now I got Samsung Young and I miss the flash in camera. I've often used it as torch.


----------



## vamosfener07 (Feb 7, 2014)

Galaxy ace

GT-S5830i cihazımdan Tapatalk 2 ile gönderildi


----------



## stipipoy (Feb 8, 2014)

Samsung GT15500 with Cyanogen 11. Still up and running 

Sent from my [Root] O+ 8.15, Stock Rom using Tapa Talk


----------



## poohateq (Feb 16, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S2+


----------



## echevierra (Feb 16, 2014)

mine's Xperia SP
at first , i obsessed with iphone, at first i was thinking "so iphone was the very high-tech mobile phone" and then i was wrong when my friend introduce me his phone with android OS ..
and then it was love at first sight and then i claim that android better than ios


----------



## techstudio (Feb 17, 2014)

OG Droid


----------



## sourshin (Feb 17, 2014)

Motorola Atrix

Sent from my LG-D800 using xda app-developers app


----------



## k660 (Feb 17, 2014)

first android device ,
Samsung Tab 7 plus, then Huawei Y300, now Samsung Note2


----------



## Anang_Galih (Feb 17, 2014)

Galaxy Mini 2 

Hit THANKS if I help you
Xperia Neo --> MIUI


----------



## justmpm (Feb 17, 2014)

Sorry, but I closed this thread because it has never generated much discussion.


----------

